# 21-Team Joinable NHL Re-Draft



## Ermo20

*NOTE: I know it's been a while, but TheTechNoir has finally finished setting up the simulation with our rosters. Info is in post 884.*

Welcome to 1990. As we approach the upcoming NHL season, all players in the league will be drafted onto a new team. The twist is, the players are from the 2016 season. 

This idea was originally suggested by Sparksrus3 in the 'What if there were still only 21 teams?' thread. 

The concept of the game is a 21-team redraft. Team allegiances are from 1990, or really all of the 80s, before the major wave of expansion in the 90s. But the players are from modern times. Any current NHL player can be taken in this draft. To add a mock draft element to it (to make this relevant to the mock draft board), 2017 draft prospects can be taken too. 

Everyone will draft a 12F, 6D, 2G roster.

Keep in mind that you don't have rights to any players that are currently on your team. In fact, you don't have rights to anything other than draft picks.

Trades are allowed but they may only involve assets you have, which will only be draft picks and players you've drafted.

Salary cap of $85M (with 10 less teams in the league teams should have more talent). To keep things simple, a player's cap hit is simply their cap hit in real life; 2017 draftees and UFAs don't need to be signed.

Whoever takes Quebec, Hartford, Minnesota, and Winnipeg (those teams are now Colorado, Carolina, Dallas, and Arizona, respectively), you can choose to keep your team where it was in 1990, or have it be located wherever it is today. Completely up to you if you control one of those teams, though I would prefer to keep everything how it was in 1990.

3 hour clock, 8AM ET to 11PM ET window. Picks will be skipped rather than autoed, make them up when you can. The draft order will be snake and it will be determined at random. You can swap draft positions with other players if both approve. And if I'm not around to skip a pick, anyone can help out by announcing that whoever is on the clock has been skipped (remember to PM the next GM, too). You won't be kicked out for missing a couple picks, but if it really becomes repetitive then you may be kicked out (it's more a matter of whether or not you make them up soon). Feel free to send me a list if you won't be around to pick!

The draft will be 24 rounds, so there are four extra rounds at the end. You may be over the cap by the end of these 24 rounds, but you have to trim your roster down to 20 players and get under the cap at the end. Everyone must have at least 20 players by the end of the 24 rounds, so if you've gotten rid of picks through trades and have less than 20 players at the end, you will get however many picks you need at the end to get to 20 players. If you'd like, you may stop drafting after you have 20 players on your roster, and would not like to have to go through drafting a player just to cut him later.

Helpful Hint: It's a common mistake in these drafts for people to select someone that has already been taken without knowing that he has been taken. To prevent this from happening, go the first page of this thread, press control f on your computer, and type in the name of the player you're trying to draft. If you find him in the original post then don't take him as he has already been taken.

I'm looking for 21 different GMs, ideally, but will extend to second teams if necessary. This may take a while to fill up, so understand that it could take weeks or months before this starts. Once it does, I'll PM everybody and make sure everyone who signed up is still in. Don't sign up if you can't commit to the time and effort this may involve. Sign up below, in the other thread, or PM me. You may take any available team listed below. I have the blind mock draft to manage as well, though I expect this to fill up better and have a more realistic chance of actually happening, but if both end up happening, I'll have to manage both simultaneously.

The draft will start on *Tuesday, November 29th at 7 PM EST.*

Wales Conference

Adams Division

Boston Bruins: Ermo20
Buffalo Sabres: Zemgus26
Hartford Whalers: King Weber
Montreal Canadiens: NateTheGr8
Quebec Nordiques: my name is Bob

Patrick Division

Philadelphia Flyers: TheTechNoir
Pittsburgh Penguins: Ermo20
New Jersey Devils: Skoalvalchuk
New York Islanders: Sparksrus3
New York Rangers: King Weber
Washington Capitals: ikyan

Campbell Conference

Norris Division

Chicago Blackhawks:
Detroit Red Wings: Hoagie
Minnesota North Stars: TakinMaattaOnMyRide
St. Louis Blues: showjaxx
Toronto Maple Leafs: Paneerboy

Smythe Division

Calgary Flames: FlamerForLife
Edmonton Oilers: Zaddy Zads
Los Angeles Kings: showjaxx
Vancouver Canucks: Scholarships
Winnipeg Jets: dathockeydoe

*Draft Order:*

First Round

1. Quebec: Sidney Crosby (C)
2. Hartford: Connor McDavid (C)
3. New York Rangers: Patrick Kane (RW)
4. Minnesota: Drew Doughty (D)
5. Buffalo: Erik Karlsson (D)
6. Boston: Patrik Laine (LW)
7. New York Islanders: John Tavares (C)
8. Toronto: Alex Ovechkin (LW)
9. Detroit: Carey Price (G)
10. New Jersey: Nikita Kucherov (RW)
11. Winnipeg: Auston Matthews (C)
12. Philadelphia: Tyler Seguin (C)
13. Los Angeles: Mark Scheifele (C)
14. Vancouver: Jamie Benn (LW)
15. Minnesota (from Chicago): Victor Hedman (D)
16. Pittsburgh: Steven Stamkos (C)
17. Calgary: Claude Giroux (C)
18. Montreal: Vladimir Tarasenko (RW)
19. St. Louis: Evgeni Malkin (C)
20. Edmonton: Jack Eichel (C)
21. Washington: Duncan Keith (D)

Second Round

22. Washington: Shea Weber (D)
23. Edmonton: Oliver Ekman-Larsson (D)
24. St. Louis: Brent Burns (D)
25. Montreal: Jonathan Toews (C)
26. Calgary: Braden Holtby (G)
27. Pittsburgh: Aaron Ekblad (D)
28. Chicago: Anze Kopitar (C)
29. Vancouver: Patrice Bergeron (C)
30. Los Angeles: P.K. Subban (D)
31. Philadelphia: Kris Letang (D)
32. Winnipeg: Johnny Gaudreau (LW)
33. New Jersey: Zach Werenski (D)
34. Detroit: Joe Pavelski (C)
35. Toronto: Ryan Suter (D)
36. New York Islanders: Roman Josi (D)
37. Boston: Mitch Marner (RW)
38. Buffalo: Nicklas Backstrom (C)
39. Chicago (from Minnesota): Artemi Panarin (LW)
40. New York Rangers: Alex Pietrangelo (D)
41. Hartford: Marc-Edouard Vlasic (D)
42. Quebec: Justin Faulk (D)

Third Round

43. Quebec: Taylor Hall (LW)
44. Hartford: John Klingberg (D)
45. New York Rangers: Ryan McDonagh (D)
46. Chicago (from Minnesota): John Carlson (D)
47. Buffalo: Henrik Lundqvist (G)
48. Boston: Jonathan Quick (G)
49. New York Islanders: Devan Dubnyk (G)
50. Toronto: Matt Murray (G)
51. Detroit: T.J. Brodie (D)
52. New Jersey: Brad Marchand (C)
53. Winnipeg: Aleksander Barkov (C)
54. Philadelphia: Cory Schneider (G)
55. Los Angeles: Andrei Vasileveskiy (G)
56. Vancouver: Hampus Lindholm (D)
57. Chicago: Evgeny Kuznetsov (C)
58. Pittsburgh: Jakub Voracek (RW)
59. Calgary: Mark Giordano (D)
60. Montreal: Rasmus Ristolainen (D)
61. St. Louis: Phil Kessel (C)
62. Edmonton: Dustin Byfuglien (D)
63. Washington: Ryan Getzlaf (C)

Fourth Round

64. Washington: Martin Jones (G)
65. Edmonton: Ben Bishop (G)
66. St. Louis: Alexander Radulov (RW)
67. Montreal: Tuukka Rask (G)
68. Calgary: Colton Parayko (D)
69. Pittsburgh: Nolan Patrick (C)
70. Chicago: Corey Perry (RW)
71. Vancouver: Blake Wheeler (RW)
72. Los Angeles: David Pastrnak (RW)
73. Philadelphia: Wayne Simmonds (RW)
74. Winnipeg: Seth Jones (D)
75. New Jersey: Alex Galchenyuk (C)
76. Detroit: Max Pacioretty (LW)
77. Toronto: Ryan O'Reilly (C)
78. New York Islanders: Kevin Shattenkirk (D)
79. Boston: Sean Monahan (C)
80. Buffalo: Niklas Hjalmarsson (D)
81. Minnesota: Petr Mrazek (G)
82. New York Rangers: Sergei Bobrovsky (G)
83. Hartford: Nikolaj Ehlers (RW)
84. Quebec: Ivan Provorov (D)

Fifth Round

85. Quebec: Corey Crawford (G)
86. Hartford: Pekka Rinne (G)
87. New York Rangers: Nathan MacKinnon (C)
88. Minnesota: Logan Couture (C)
89. Buffalo: William Nylander (LW)
90. Boston: Timothy Liljegren (D)
91. New York Islanders: Leon Draisaitl (C)
92. Toronto: Ryan Johansen (C)
93. Detroit: Shayne Gostisbehere (D)
94. New Jersey: Brandon Saad (LW)
95. Winnipeg: Noah Hanifin (D)
96. Philadelphia: Karl Alzner (D)
97. Los Angeles: Alexander Wennberg (C)
98. Vancouver: Matt Duchene (C)
99. Minnesota (from Chicago): Gabriel Landeskog (LW)
100. Pittsburgh: Filip Forsberg (LW)
101. Calgary: Tyler Toffoli (C)
102. Montreal: Daniel Sedin (LW)
103. St. Louis: Nick Leddy (D)
104. Edmonton: Jeff Carter (C)
105. Washington: Joe Thornton (C)

Sixth Round

106. Washington: Jake Muzzin (D)
107. Edmonton: Marian Hossa (RW)
108. St. Louis: Robin Lehner (G)
109. Montreal: Henrik Sedin (C)
110. Calgary: Cam Fowler (D)
111. Pittsburgh: Brent Seabrook (D)
112. Chicago: Morgan Rielly (D)
113. Vancouver: Jonathan Drouin (LW)
114. Los Angeles: Jonas Brodin (D)
115. Philadelphia: Jaden Schwartz (LW)
116. Winnipeg: Mark Stone (RW)
117. New Jersey: Christopher Tanev (D)
118. Detroit: James Neal (RW)
119. Toronto: Anton Stralman (D)
120. New York Islanders: Cam Atkinson (RW) 
121. Boston: Dougie Hamilton (D)
122. Buffalo: Mika Zibanejad (C)
123. Minnesota: Mattias Ekholm (D)
124. New York Rangers: Jeff Skinner (LW)
125. Hartford: Ondrej Palat (LW)
126. Quebec: Adam Larsson (D)

Seventh Round

127. Quebec: Jordan Eberle (RW)
128. Hartford: Tyler Johnson (C)
129. New York Rangers: Ryan Ellis (D)
130. New York Islanders (from Minnesota): Mike Hoffman (LW)
131. Buffalo: Oscar Klefbom (D)
132. Boston: Alexander Edler (D)
133. Minnesota (from New York Islanders): Gustav Nyquist (RW)
134. Toronto: Jaccob Slavin (D)
135. Detroit: Dylan Larkin (C)
136. New Jersey: Mats Zuccarello (RW)
137. Winnipeg: Jesse Puljujarvi (RW)
138. Philadelphia: Sami Vatanen (D)
139. Los Angeles: Jonathan Huberdeau (LW)
140. Vancouver: Erik Johnson (D)
141. Chicago: James van Riemsdyk (LW)
142. Pittsburgh: Boone Jenner (LW)
143. Calgary: Nick Foligno (LW)
144. Montreal: Danny DeKeyser (D)
145. St. Louis: Jacob Trouba (D)
146. Edmonton: Richard Rakell (C)
147. Washington: Travis Hamonic (D)

Eighth Round

148. Washington: Ryan Kesler (C)
149. Edmonton: Max Domi (LW)
150. St. Louis: Bryan Little (C)
151. Montreal: Rick Nash (LW)
152. Calgary: Kyle Turris (C)
153. Pittsburgh: Olli Maatta (D)
154. Chicago: Tyson Barrie (D)
155. Vancouver: Matt Niskanen (D)
156. Los Angeles: Jake Gardiner (D)
157. Philadelphia: Victor Rask (C)
158. Winnipeg: Damon Severson (D)
159. New Jersey: Alec Martinez (D)
160. Detroit: Brian Dumoulin (D)
161. Toronto: Brayden Schenn (LW)
162. Minnesota (from New York Islanders): Matthew Tkachuk (LW)
163. Boston: Artem Anisimov (C)
164. Buffalo: Marcus Johansson (LW)
165. New York Islanders (from Minnesota): Andrei Markov (D)
166. New York Rangers: Brendan Gallagher (RW)
167. Hartford: Josh Manson (D)
168. Quebec: Ryan Murray (D)

Ninth Round

169. Quebec: Nazem Kadri (C)
170. Hartford: TJ Oshie (RW)
171. New York Rangers: Sean Couturier (C)
172. Minnesota: David Krejci (C)
173. Buffalo: Patric Hornqvist (RW)
174. Boston: Sam Reinhart (C)
175. New York Islanders: Jakob Silfverberg (RW)
176. Toronto: Chris Kreider (LW)
177. Detroit: Kyle Okposo (RW)
178. New Jersey: Derek Stepan (C)
179. Winnipeg: Connor Hellebuyck (G)
180. Philadelphia: Paul Stastny (C)
181. Los Angeles: Brett Pesce (D)
182. Vancouver: Bo Horvat (C)
183. Minnesota (from Chicago): Jared Spurgeon (D)
184. Pittsburgh: Adam Henrique (C)
185. Calgary: Mikko Rantanen (RW)
186. Montreal: Charlie Coyle (C)
187. St. Louis: Robby Fabbri (LW)
188. Edmonton: Michael Stone (D)
189. Washington: Sam Bennett (C)

Tenth Round

190. Washington: Henrik Zetterberg (C)
191. Edmonton: Andrej Sekera (D)
192. St. Louis: Viktor Arvidsson (RW)
193. Montreal: Matt Dumba (D)
194. Calgary: Alexander Steen (LW)
195. Pittsburgh: John Gibson (G)
196. Chicago: Roberto Luongo (G)
197. Vancouver: Kyle Palmieri (RW)
198. Los Angeles: Sebastian Aho (LW)
199. Philadelphia: Mike Cammalleri (LW)
200. Winnipeg: Zach Parise (LW)
201. New Jersey: Nikita Zaitsev (D)
202. Detroit: Tomas Hertl (LW)
203. Toronto: Nico Hischier (C)
204. New York Islanders: Justin Schultz (D)
205. Boston: Tanner Pearson (LW)
206. Buffalo: Mikael Backlund (C)
207. Chicago (from Minnesota): Jay Bouwmeester (D)
208. New York Rangers: Kevin Hayes (C)
209. Hartford: Milan Lucic (LW)
210. Quebec: Keith Yandle (D)

Eleventh Round

211. Quebec: Ryan Nugent-Hopkins (C)
212. Hartford: Torey Krug (D)
213. New York Rangers: Jakob Chychrun (D)
214. Minnesota: Travis Konecny (C)
215. Buffalo: Elias Lindholm (RW)
216. Boston: Eric Staal (C)
217. New York Islanders: J.T. Miller (LW)
218. Toronto: Connor Murphy (D)
219. Detroit: David Backes (C)
220. New Jersey: Craig Anderson (G)
221. Winnipeg: Mikael Granlund (C)
222. Philadelphia: Anthony Mantha (LW)
223. Los Angeles: Vincent Trocheck (C)
224. Vancouver: Tomas Tatar (LW)
225. Chicago: Loui Eriksson (LW)
226. Pittsburgh: Jordan Staal (C)
227. Calgary: Tyler Myers (D)
228. Montreal: Jimmy Vesey (LW)
229. St. Louis: Josh Morrissey (D)
230. Edmonton: Jason Spezza (C)
231. Washington: Thomas Vanek (LW)

Twelfth Round

232. Washington: Martin Hanzal (C)
233. Edmonton: Brady Skjei (D)
234. St. Louis: Travis Zajac (C)
235. Montreal: Jack Johnson (D)
236. Calgary: Calvin de Haan (D)
237. Pittsburgh: Marc Staal (D)
238. Chicago: Johnny Boychuk (D)
239. Vancouver: Justin Braun (D)
240. Los Angeles: Nino Niederreiter (RW)
241. Philadelphia: Antti Raanta (G)
242. Winnipeg: Alex Goligoski (D)
243. New Jersey: Mikko Koivu (C)
244. Detroit: Derick Brassard (C)
245. Toronto: Jaromir Jagr (RW)
246. Minnesota (from New York Islanders): Justin Abdelkader (LW)
247. Boston: Zdeno Chara (D)
248. Buffalo: Carl Hagelin (LW)
249. New York Islanders (from Minnesota): Frans Nielsen (C)
250. New York Rangers: Pavel Buchnevich (LW)
251. Hartford: Valtteri Filppula (C)
252. Quebec: Andre Burakovsky (LW)

Thirteenth Round

253. Quebec: Bobby Ryan (RW)
254. Hartford: Brock Nelson (C)
255. New York Rangers: Mike Ribeiro (C)
256. Minnesota: Nick Bonino (C)
257. Buffalo: Carl Soderberg (C)
258. Boston: Brandon Carlo (D)
259. New York Islanders: Antoine Roussel (LW)
260. Toronto: Nick Bjugstad (C)
261. Detroit: Andrew Cogliano (LW)
262. New Jersey: Andy Greene (D)
263. Winnipeg: Teuvo Teravainen (LW)
264. Philadelphia: Casey Cizikas (C)
265. Los Angeles: Jeff Petry (D)
266. Vancouver: Marco Scandella (D)
267. Chicago: Brandon Dubinsky (C)
268. Pittsburgh: Nikita Zadorov (D)
269. Calgary: Mike Fisher (C)
270. Montreal: Ben Hutton (D)
271. St. Louis: Alex Killorn (LW)
272. Edmonton: Kevin Klein (D)
273. Washington: David Perron (LW)

Fourteenth Round

274. Washington: Nathan Beaulieu (D)
275. Edmonton: Chad Johnson (G)
276. St. Louis: Tobias Rieder (RW)
277. Montreal: Darnell Nurse (D)
278. Calgary: Mathieu Perreault (LW)
279. Pittsburgh: Andrew Ladd (LW)
280. Chicago: Troy Brouwer (RW)
281. Vancouver: Brock Boeser (RW)
282. Los Angeles: Marc Methot (D)
283. Philadelphia: Toby Enstrom (D)
284. Winnipeg: Shea Theodore (D)
285. New Jersey: Jannik Hansen (RW)
286. Detroit: Zach Bogosian (D)
287. Toronto: Frederik Andersen (G)
288. New York Islanders: David Savard (D)
289. Boston: Kevin Fiala (RW)
290. Buffalo: Alexander Nylander (RW)
291. Minnesota: Trevor Daley (D)
292. New York Rangers: Jean-Gabriel Pageau (C)
293. Hartford: Ryan Strome (RW)
294. Quebec: Leo Komarov (C)

Fifteenth Round

295. Quebec: Joel Ward (RW)
296. Hartford: Colin Wilson (LW) (PS)
297. New York Rangers: Paul Martin (D)
298. Minnesota: Radko Gudas (D)
299. Buffalo: Johnny Oduya (D)
300. Boston: Brooks Orpik (D)
301. New York Islanders: Dion Phaneuf (D)
302. Toronto: Reilly Smith (RW)
303. Detroit: Dylan Strome (C)
304. New Jersey: Conor Sheary (LW)
305. Winnipeg: Cam Talbot (G)
306. Philadelphia: Troy Stetcher (D)
307. Los Angeles: Jason Zucker (LW)
308. Vancouver: Steve Mason (G)
309. Chicago: Josh Bailey (LW)
310. Philadelphia (from Pittsburgh): Scott Hartnell (LW)
311. Calgary: Michael Frolik (RW)
312. Montreal: Paul Byron (LW)
313. St. Louis: Jason Demers (D)
314. Edmonton: Timo Meier (RW)
315. Washington: Mike Green (D)

Sixteenth Round

316. Washington: Bryan Rust (RW)
317. Edmonton: Andrew Shaw (C)
318. St. Louis: Jake McCabe (D)
319. Montreal: Artturi Lehkonen (LW)
320. Calgary: Jacob Markstrom (C)
321. Pittsburgh: Jussi Jokinen (LW)
322. Chicago: Jake Allen (G) (PS)
323. Vancouver: Thatcher Demko (G)
324. Los Angeles: Michael Grabner (LW)
325. Pittsburgh (from Philadelphia): Brayden McNabb (G)
326. Winnipeg: Kyle Connor (C)
327. New Jersey: Mike Matheson (D)
328. Detroit: Alexei Emelin (D)
329. Toronto: Christian Dvorak (C)
330. New York Islanders: Tyler Bozak (C)
331. Boston: Jason Pominville (RW)
332. Philadelphia (from Buffalo): Xavier Ouellet (D)
333. Chicago (from Minnesota): Cody Eakin (C)
334. New York Rangers: Ryan Pulock (D)
335. Hartford: Dmitri Orlov (D) (PS)
336. Quebec: Anthony DeAngelo (D)

Seventeenth Round

337. Quebec: Anthony Duclair (RW)
338. Hartford: Tomas Plekanec (C) (PS)
339. New York Rangers: Evander Kane (LW)
340. Minnesota: Michael Raffl (LW)
341. Philadelphia (from Buffalo): Cal Clutterbuck (RW)
342. Boston: Adam Lowry (C)
343. New York Islanders: Sam Gagner (C)
344. Toronto: Cody Ceci (D)
345. Detroit: Gabriel Vilardi (C) (PS)
346. New Jersey: Calvin Pickard (G)
347. Winnipeg: Brayden Point (C)
348. Pittsburgh (from Philadelphia): Mikkel Boedker (LW)
349. Los Angeles: Marcus Kruger (C)
350. Vancouver: Esa Lindell (D) (PS)
351. Minnesota (from Chicago): Brandon Sutter (C)
352. Pittsburgh: Ilya Samsonov (G)
353. Calgary: Trevor van Riemsdyk (D)
354. Montreal: Charlie Lindgren (G)
355. St. Louis: Patrik Berglund (C)
356. Edmonton: Ryan Dzingel (C)
357. Washington: Brian Boyle (C)

Eighteenth Round

358. Washington: Matt Cullen (LW)
359. Edmonton: Darren Helm (C)
360. St. Louis: Jesper Fast (RW)
---
361. Montreal: Phillip Danault (C)
362. Calgary: Antoine Vermette (C)
363. Philadelphia (from Pittsburgh): Lee Stempniak (LW)
364. Chicago: Patrick Eaves (RW)
365. Vancouver: Pavel Zacha (C)
366. Los Angeles: Patrick Maroon (LW)
367. Buffalo (from Philadelphia): Elias Pettersson (LW)
368. Winnipeg: Anders Lee (C)
369. New Jersey: Sven Baertschi (LW)
370. Detroit: Pierre-Luc Dubois (C)
371. Toronto: Frank Vatrano (LW)
372. New York Islanders: Nick Ritchie (LW)
373. Boston: Tyler Ennis (RW)
374. Buffalo: Gustav Forsling (D)
375. Minnesota: Tom Wilson (RW)
376. New York Rangers: Erik Haula (LW)
377. Hartford: Juuse Saros (G)
378. Quebec: James Reimer (G)

Nineteenth Round

379. Quebec: Connor Brown (RW)
380. Hartford: Justin Williams (RW)
381. New York Rangers: Semyon Varlamov (G)
382. Minnesota: Mike Smith (G)
383. Buffalo: Anders Nilsson (G)
384. Boston: Benoit Pouliot (LW)
385. New York Islanders: Thomas Greiss (G)
386. Toronto: Zach Hyman (C)
387. Detroit: Julius Honka (D)
388. New Jersey: Markus Granlund (C)
389. Winnipeg: Mikhail Sergachev (D)
390. Philadelphia: Vinnie Hinostroza (LW)
391. Los Angeles: Andreas Athanasiou (RW)
392. Vancouver:
393. Chicago: Brian Campbell (D)
394. Pittsburgh: Patrick Sharp (RW)
395. Calgary: Michael Ferland (LW)
396. Montreal: Mike McCarron (RW)
397. St. Louis: Marcus Foligno (RW)
398. Edmonton: Joonas Donskoi (RW)
399. Washington: Marc-Andre Fleury (G)

Twentieth Round

400. Washington: Marian Gaborik (RW)
401. Edmonton: Chris Tierney (C)
402. St. Louis: Jimmy Howard (G)
403. Montreal: Charles Hudon (LW)
404. Calgary: Ryan Hartman (RW)
405. Pittsburgh: Jiri Hudler (RW)
406. Chicago: Anthony Beauvillier (LW)
407. Vancouver: 
408. Los Angeles: Igor Shestyorkin (G)
409. Philadelphia: Samuel Morin (D)
410. Winnipeg: Jarome Iginla (RW)
411. New Jersey: Anton Rodin (RW)
412. Detroit: Kari Lehtonen (G)
413. Toronto: Dan Hamhuis (D)
414. New York Islanders: Ryan Reaves (RW)
415. Boston: Jaroslav Halak (G)
416. Buffalo: William Karlsson (RW)
417. Minnesota: Patrick Marleau (LW)
418. New York Rangers: Jori Lehtera (C)
419. Hartford: Mark Pysyk (D)
420. Quebec: Alexandre Burrows (LW)


----------



## Ermo20

Final Rosters:
*If you have a post with your lines I've copied that in here. If not, I've done them for you. If you haven't done your lines, I kind of copied the style Hoagie used to create yours.


Patrik Laine - Artem Anisimov - Sam Reinhart
Tanner Pearson - Sean Monahan - Mitch Marner
Kevin Fiala - Eric Staal - Jason Pominville
Benoit Pouliot - Adam Lowry - Tyler Ennis

Zdeno Chara - Brandon Carlo
Brooks Orpik - Dougie Hamilton
Alexander Edler - Timothy Liljegren

Jonathan Quick
Jaroslav Halak
Cap-Hit: $69,982,501
Cap Space: $17,367,499


Marcus Johansson - Nicklas Backstrom - Patric Hornqvist
Alex Nylander - Mika Zibanejad - William Nylander
Carl Hagelin - Mikael Backlund - Elias Lindholm
Elias Pettersson - Carl Soderberg - William Karlsson

Niklas Hjalmarsson - Erik Karlsson 
Oscar Klefbom - Toby Enstrom
Johnny Oduya - Gustav Forsling

Henrik Lundqvist
Anders Nilsson

Total Cap Hit: $70,641,500
Cap Space: $14,358,500







*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
_Milan Lucic ($6,000,000)_
|
*"C" *
_Connor McDavid ($925,000)_
|
_Nikolaj Ehlers ($894,167)_
_Ondrej Palat ($3,333,333)_
|
_Tyler Johnson ($3,333,333)_
|
_TJ Oshie ($4,175,000)_
_Brock Nelson ($2,500,000)_
|
_Valtteri Filppula ($5,000,000)_
|
_Ryan Strome ($2,500,000)_
_Colin Wilson ($3,937,500)_
|
*"A"*
_Tomas Plekanec ($6,000,000)_
|
_Justin Williams ($3,250,000)_

||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
*"A"*
_Marc-Edouard Vlasic ($4,250,000)_
|
_Pekka Rinne ($7,000,000)_
|
_John Klingberg ($4,250,000)_
_Torey Krug ($5,250,000)_
|
_Juuse Saros ($692,500)_
|
_Josh Manson ($825,000)_
_Dmitri Orlov ($2,570,000)_
||
_Mark Pysyk ($1,125,000)_
*Cap Hit: $67,810,833
Cap Space: $17,189,167*


Rick Nash - Jonathan Toews - Vladimir Tarasenko
Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - Mike McCarron
Jimmy Vesey - Charlie Coyle - Paul Byron
Artturi Lehkonen - Phillip Danault - Charles Hudon

Danny DeKeyser - Rasmus Ristolainen
Jack Johnson - Matt Dumba
Ben Hutton - Darnell Nurse

Tuukka Rask
Charlie Lindgren 
Cap Hit: $75,321,893





Taylor Hall - Sidney Crosby - Jordan Eberle
Andre Burakovsky - Nazem Kadri - Bobby Ryan
Leo Komarov - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins - Joel Ward
Alexandre Burrows - Connor Brown - Anthony Duclair

Ivan Provorov - Justin Faulk
Ryan Murray - Adam Larsson
Keith Yandle - Anthony DeAngelo

Corey Crawford
James Reimer
Cap Hit: $81,610,834


Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
Vinnie Hinostroza - Paul Stastny - Lee Stempniak
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - Cal Clutterbuck

Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
Xavier Ouellet - Sami Vatanen
Samuel Morin - Troy Stecher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 72.419166


Filip Forsberg (6M) - Steven Stamkos (8.5M; C) - Jakub Voracek (8.25M)
Boone Jenner (2.9M) - Adam Henrique (4M) - Nolan Patrick 
Andrew Ladd (5.5M) - Jordan Staal (6M) - Jussi Jokinen (4M)
Mikkel Boedker (4M) - Patrick Sharp (5.9M) - Jiri Hudler (2M)

Olli Maatta (4.083M) - Brent Seabrook (6.875M; A)
Marc Staal (5.7M) - Aaron Ekblad (925K; A)
Nikita Zadorov (894K) - Brayden McNabb (1.7M)

John Gibson (2.3M)
Ilya Samsonov
Cap Hit: $79,502,500


Brandon Saad - Derek Stepan - Nikita Kucherov
Brad Marchand - Alex Galchenyuk - Mats Zuccarello
Conor Sheary - Mikko Koivu - Jannik Hansen
Sven Baertschi - Markus Granlund - Anton Rodin

Zach Werenski - Christopher Tanev 
Andy Greene - Alec Martinez
Mike Matheson - Nikita Zaitsev

Craig Anderson
Calvin Pickard
Cap Hit: $64,092,500


Mike Hoffman - John Tavares (C) - Cam Atkinson
J.T. Miller - Leon Draisaitl - Jakob Silfverberg
Antoine Roussel - Frans Nielsen - Sam Gagner
Nick Ritchie - Tyler Bozak - Ryan Reaves

Roman Josi (A) - Kevin Shattenkirk
Andrei Markov (A) - Justin Schultz
Dion Phaneuf - David Savard

Devan Dubnyk
Thomas Greiss
Cap Hit: $68,181,166




*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
_Jeff Skinner ($5,725,000)_
|
_Nathan MacKinnon ($6,300,000)_
|
*"A"*
_ Patrick Kane ($10,500,000)_
_Kevin Hayes ($2,600,000)_
|
_Sean Couturier ($4,333,333)_
|
*"A"*
_ Brendan Gallagher ($3,750,000)_
_Evander Kane ($5,250,000)_
|
_Mike Ribeiro ($3,500,000)_
|
_Pavel Buchnevich ($925,000)_
_Erik Haula ($1,000,000)_
|
_Jori Lehtera ($4,700,000)_
|
_Jean-Gabriel Pageau ($900,000)_

||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
*"A"*
_ Ryan McDonagh ($4,700,000)_
|
_Sergei Bobrovski ($7,425,000)_
|
*"A"*
_ Alex Pietrangelo ($6,500,000)_
_Jakob Chychrun ($925,000)_
|
_Semyon Varlamov ($5,900,000)_
|
_Ryan Ellis ($2,500,000)_
_Paul Martin ($4,850,000)_
||
_Ryan Pulock ($863,333)_
*Cap Hit: $83,146,666
Cap Space: $1,853,334*


Henrik Zetterberg - Ryan Getzlaf - Ryan Kesler
Sam Bennett - Joe Thornton - Thomas Vanek
David Perron - Martin Hanzal - Bryan Rust
Matt Cullen - Brian Boyle - Marian Gaborik

Duncan Keith - Shea Weber
Jake Muzzin - Travis Hamonic
Nathan Beaulieu - Mike Green

Martin Jones
Marc-Andre Fleury
Cap Hit: $83,850,541


Artemi Panarin (812K) / Anze Kopitar (10M) / Corey Perry (8.625M)
James van Riemsdyk (4.25M) / Evgeny Kuznetsov (3M) / Loui Eriksson (6M)
Josh Bailey (3.3M) / Brandon Dubinsky (5.85M) / Brandon Sutter (4.375M)
Anthony Beauvillier (894K) / Cody Eakin (3.85M) / Patrick Eaves (1M)

Morgan Rielly (5M) / John Carlson (3.9M)
Johnny Boychuk (6M) / Tyson Barrie (5.5M)
Brandon Campbell (1.5M) / Jay Bouwmeester (5.4M)

Robert Luongo (4.5M)
Jake Allen (2.35M)
Cap Hit: $83,604,167


Max Pacioretty (4.5M)- Joe Pavelski (6M) - James Neal (5M)
Tomas Hertl (3M) - Dylan Larkin (0.925M) - Kyle Okposo (6M)
Andrew Cogliano (3M) - Derick Brassard (5M) - David Backes (6M)
Pierre-Luc Dubois (0.925M) - Dylan Strome (0.894M) - Gabe Vilardi

Shayne Gostisbehere - T.J. Brodie (4.65M)
Brian Dumoulin (0.8M) - Zach Bogosian (5.143M)
Alexei Emelin - Julius Honka (0.863M)

Carey Price (6.5M)
Kari Lehtonen (5.9M)
Cap Hit: $74,876,157





Gabriel Landeskog - Logan Couture - Gustav Nyquist
Michael Raffl - David Krejci - Travis Konecny
Matt Tkachuk - Nick Bonino - Justin Abdelkader
Patrick Marleau - Brandon Sutter - Tom Wilson

Mattias Ekholm - Drew Doughty
Victor Hedman - Jared Spurgeon
Trevor Daley - Radko Gudas

Petr Mrazek
Mike Smith

Cap total : 83.186.430


Robby Fabbri - Evgeni Malkin - Phil Kessel
Viktor Arvidsson - Bryan Little - Alexander Radulov
Alex Killorn - Travis Zajac - Tobias Rieder
Marcus Foligno - Patrik Berglund - Jesper Fast

Nick Leddy - Brent Burns
Josh Morrissey - Jacob Trouba
Jake McCabe - Jason Demers

Robin Lehner
Jimmy Howard
Cap Hit: $76,599,658


Brayden Schenn / Ryan Johansen / Alexander Ovechkin
Chris Kreider / Ryan O'Reilly / Jaromir Jagr
Nico Hischier / Nick Bjugstad / Reilly Smith
Zach Hyman / Christian Dvorak / Frank Vatrano

Ryan Suter / Anton Stralman
Jaccob Slavin / Connor Murphy
Dan Hamhuis / Cody Ceci

Matt Murray 
Frederik Andersen
Cap Hit: $75,654,424




*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
Nick Foligno ($5,500,000)|Claude Giroux ($8,275,000)|Tyler Toffoli ($3,250,000)
Alexander Steen ($5,800,000)|Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)|Mikko Rantanen ($894,167)
Mathieu Perreault ($3,000,000)|Mike Fisher ($4,400,000)|Michael Frolik ($4,300,000)
Micheal Ferland ($825,000)|Antoine Vermette ($1,750,000)|Ryan Hartman ($863,333)
||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
Mark Giordano ($6,750,000)|Braden Holtby ($6,100,000)|Colton Parayko ($858,750)
Cam Fowler ($4,000,000)|Jacob Markstrom ($1,550,000)|Tyler Myers ($5,500,000)
Calvin De Haan ($1,966,667)||Trevor Van Riemsdyk ($825,000)
Salary Cap: $85,000,000
Space Used: $69,807,917
Space Remaining: $15,192,083


Rickard Rakell ($3.854M) - Jack Eichel ($0.925M)- Marian Hossa ($5.275M)
Max Domi ($0.864M) - Jason Spezza ($7.5M) - Jeff Carter ($5.273M)
Ryan Dzingel ($0.75M) - Darren Helm ($3.85M) - Andrew Shaw ($3.9M)
Timo Meier ($0.894M) - Chris Tierney ($0.712M) - Joonas Donskoi ($0.925M)

Oliver Ekman-Larsson ($5.5M) - Michael Stone ($4M)
Andrej Sekera ($5.5M) - Dustin Byfuglien ($7.6M)
Brady Skjei ($0.925M) - Kevin Klein ($2.9M)

Ben Bishop ($5.95M)
Chad Johnson ($1.7M)
Cap Hit: $67,895,732


Jonathan Huberdeau - Mark Scheifele - David Pastrnak
Sebastian Aho - Alexander Wennberg - Vincent Trocheck
Jason Zucker - Marcus Kruger - Nino Niederreiter
Patrick Maroon - Andreas Athanasiou - Michael Grabner

Jonas Brodin - P.K. Subban
Jake Gardiner - Brett Pesce
Mark Methot - Jeff Petry

Andrei Vasilevskiy 
Igor Shestyorkin
Cap Hit: $58,454,167


Jamie Benn - Patrice Bergeron - Blake Wheeler
Jonathan Drouin - Matt Duchene - Kyle Palmieri
Tomas Tatar - Bo Horvat - Brock Boeser
XX - Pavel Zacha - XX

Hampus Lindholm - Erik Johnson
Marco Scandella - Matt Niskanen 
Esa Lindell - Justin Braun

Steve Mason
Thatcher Demko
Cap Hit: $64,841,749


Johnny Gaudreau (6.75) Auston Matthews (3.775) Mark Stone (3.5)

Zach Parise (7.538) Aleksander Barkov (5.9) Teuvo Teravainen (1.344)

Anders Lee (3.75) Mikael Granlund (3.0) Jesse Puljujarvi (3.425)

Kyle Connor (1.775) Brayden Point (0.894) Jerome Iginla (5.333)


Alex Goligoski (5.475) Seth Jones (5.4)

Noah Hanifin (1.775) Damon Severson (0.888)

Shea Theodore (0.863) Mikhail Sergachev (1.775)


Cam Talbot (4.167)

Connor Hellebuyck (0.925)

______
(68.252)

Trades:

MIN receives: CHI 1st, 5th, 9th, 17th round picks
CHI receives: MIN 2nd, 3rd, 10th, 16th round picks

MIN receives: NYI 7th, 8th, 12th round picks
NYI receives: MIN 7th, 8th, 12th round picks

PIT receives: PHI 16th and 17th round picks
PHI receives: PIT 15th and 18th round picks

BUF receives: Toby Enstrom and PHI 18th round pick
PHI receives: BUF 16th and 17th round picks


----------



## Paneerboy

Schenn / Johansen / Ovechkin
Kreider / O'Reilly / Jagr
Hischier / Bjugstad / Smith
Hyman / Dvorak / Vatrano

Suter / Stralman
Slavin / Murphy
Hamhuis / Ceci

Murray
Andersen​


----------



## Sparksrus3

Age -25 ----, C John Tavares. 5,500,000. ----- Total
26 ---, D - Roman Josi. 4,000,000. ----- 9.5
30,-----G - Devan dubnyk. 4,300,000. ------ 13.8
27,---- D - Kevin Shattenkirk. 4,250,000. ------ 18.050
20,---- C - Leon Draisaitl. 925,000. ----- 18.975
27, ----RW - Cam Atkinson. 3,500,000. ----- 22.475
26,---- LW - Mike Hoffman. 5,187,500. ----- 27.662,500
35, -----D - Andrei Markov. 5,750,000. ----- 33.412,500
25, ----RW - Jakob Silfverberg. 3,750,000. ----- 37. 162,500
26, ----D - Justin Schultz. 1,400,000. ---- 38,562,000
23, ----LW - JT Miller. 2.750,000. ----- 41,312,000
32,-----C. - frans Nielson. 5,250,000. ------- 46,562,000
26,----- LW - Antoine Roussel. 2,000,000. ------ 48,562,000
26,----- D. - David Savard. 4,250,000. ------- 52,812,00
31,----- D, - dion Phaneuf. 7,000,000. ------- 59,812,000
30,----- C , - Tyler Bozak. 4,200,000. -------- 64,012,000
27, ----RW, - Sam Gagner. 650,000. -------- 64,662,000
20,-----LW, - Nick Ritchie. 894,166. -----------65,556,166
30,----- G , - Thomas Greiss. 1,500,000, ---------- 67,056,166
29, ----RW, - Ryan Reaves. 1,125,000, ---------- 68,181,166


----------



## Scholarships

Canuckz


----------



## Zaddy

*Rickard Rakell ($3.854M) - Jack Eichel ($0.925M)- Marian Hossa ($5.275M)
Max Domi ($0.864M) - Jason Spezza ($7.5M) - Jeff Carter ($5.273M)
Ryan Dzingel ($0.75M) - Darren Helm ($3.85M) - Andrew Shaw ($3.9M)
Timo Meier ($0.894M) - Chris Tierney ($0.712M) - Joonas Donskoi ($0.925M)

Oliver Ekman-Larsson ($5.5M) - Michael Stone ($4M)
Andrej Sekera ($5.5M) - Dustin Byfuglien ($7.6M)
Brady Skjei ($0.925M) - Kevin Klein ($2.9M)

Ben Bishop ($5.95M)
Chad Johnson ($1.7M)*​


----------



## MackAttack26

*

Marcus Johansson - Nicklas Backstrom - Patric Hornqvist
Alex Nylander - Mika Zibanejad - William Nylander
Carl Hagelin - Mikael Backlund - Elias Lindholm
Elias Pettersson - Carl Soderberg - XXXXX XXXXX

Niklas Hjalmarsson - Erik Karlsson 
Oscar Klefbom - Toby Enstrom
Johnny Oduya - Gustav Forsling

Henrik Lundqvist
Anders Nilsson
​*


----------



## Ermo20

Zemgus26 said:


> Be pretty hard to get 21 people at this time of year.
> 
> Hopefully you do though, Ill take  if so




I'm hoping to get 21 people, as hard as it will likely be, because it's more fun and interesting with more people. I'm willing to wait months for sign ups if we need to, as long as everyone else is willing to as well.


----------



## FlamerForLife

I'll take Calgary


----------



## donut

Sign me up. I'll take Hartford.

-----
_





*GM: donut*

Milan Lucic - Connor McDavid - Nikolaj Ehlers
Ondrej Palat - Tyler Johnson - T.J. Oshie
Brock Nelson - Valtteri Filppula - XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX

Marc-Edward Vlasic - John Klingberg
Torey Krug - Josh Manson 
XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX

Pekka Rinne
XXXXXXXXX_

*Cap-Hit:* $47,735,833
*Cap Space:* $37,264,167​
*Cap-hit Breakdown*
Milan Lucic - $6,000,000
Valtteri Filppula - $5,000,000
TJ Oshie - $4,175,000
Ondrej Palat - $3,333,333
Tyler Johnson - $3,333,333
Brock Nelson - $2,500,000
Connor McDavid - $925,000
Nikolaj Ehlers - $894,167

Torey Krug - $5,250,000
Marc-Edward Vlasic - $4,250,000
John Klingberg - $4,250,000
Josh Manson - $825,000

Pekka Rinne - $7,000,000

-----


_
*GM: donut*

Patrik Laine - Artem Anisimov - Sam Reinhart
Tanner Pearson - Sean Monahan - Mitch Marner
XXXXXXXXX - Eric Staal - XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX

Zdeno Chara - Brandon Carlo
XXXXXXXXX - Dougie Hamilton
Alexander Edler - Timothy Liljegren

Jonathan Quick
XXXXXXXXX
_
*Cap-Hit:* $42,794,168
*Cap Space:* $42,205,832​
*Cap-hit Breakdown*
Sean Monahan - $6,375,000
Artem Anisimov - $4,550,000
Eric Staal - $3,500,000
Tanner Pearson - $1,400,000
Patrik Laine - $925,000
Mitchell Marner - $894,167
Sam Reinhart - $894,167

Zdeno Chara - $6,916,667
Dougie Hamilton - $5,750,000
Alex Edler - $5,000,000
Timothy Liljegren - _TBA_
Brandon Carlo - $789,167

Jonathan Quick - $5,800,000


----------



## Hoagie

I'll take Detroit.

-------------------------



Max Pacioretty (4.5M)- Joe Pavelski (6M) - James Neal (5M)
Tomas Hertl (3M) - Dylan Larkin (0.925M) - Kyle Okposo (6M)
Andrew Cogliano (3M) - Derick Brassard (5M) - David Backes (6M)
Pierre-Luc Dubois (0.925M) - Dylan Strome (0.894M) - Gabe Vilardi

Shayne Gostisbehere - T.J. Brodie (4.65M)
Brian Dumoulin (0.8M) - Zach Bogosian (5.143M)
Alexei Emelin - XX

Carey Price (6.5M)
XX
Cap Hit: $68,112,824


----------



## Advanced stats

I'll take Quebec please  looking forward to this one!


----------



## Ermo20

Well this is filling up quicker than I expected . Over half of the teams are taken already. May be days instead of weeks at this rate, so thanks for all the sign ups and keep it coming.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

*





Gabriel Landeskog - Logan Couture - Gustav Nyquist
Michael Raffl - David Krejci - Travis Konecny
Matt Tkachuk - Nick Bonino - Justin Abdelkader
LW - Brandon Sutter - Tom Wilson

Mattias Ekholm - Drew Doughty
Victor Hedman - Jared Spurgeon
Trevor Daley - Radko Gudas

Petr Mrazek
Mike Smith


Cap total : 76.519.763







"You're the best, you're the f***in best Bellows !!"
*​


----------



## Tryamkin

*

Artemi Panarin (812K) / Anze Kopitar (10M) / Corey Perry (8.625M)
James van Riemsdyk (4.25M) / Evgeny Kuznetsov (3M) / xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx

Morgan Rielly (5M) / John Carlson (3.9M)
xxxxxxx / Tyson Barrie (5.5M)
xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx

Roberto Luongo (4.5M)
xxxxxxx
Cap Hit: 45.585M*​


----------



## King Weber

Did something similar to this in NHL 17 a while ago, but with 15 teams. The rosters we're crazy stacked.

Sign me up. I'll take Rangers.


----------



## dathockeydoe

*Johnny Gaudreau* (6.75) *Auston Matthews* (3.775) *Mark Stone *(3.5)

*Zach Parise *(7.538) * Aleksander Barkov *(5.9) *Teuvo Teravainen *(1.344)

*Anders Lee* (3.75) *Mikael Granlund* (3.0) *Jesse Puljujarvi *(3.425)

*Kyle Connor *(1.775) *Brayden Point *(0.894) *Jerome Iginla *(5.333)


*Alex Goligoski *(5.475) * Seth Jones *(5.4)

*Noah Hanifin* (1.775) *Damon Severson *(0.888)

*Shea Theodore *(0.863) * Mikhail Sergachev *(1.775)


*Cam Talbot *(4.167)
*
Connor Hellebuyck *(0.925)

______
(68.252)


----------



## Ermo20

Draft order will be revealed at 4 PM ET today, so everyone can get an idea of where they'll be picking. (Will be randomly generated through random.org)

Keep in mind that you may swap draft positions with another player if you'd like (which permanently moves all of your picks to the new positions). You may also trade picks, and players you've drafted once you have acquired them.


----------



## Ermo20

This is an hour early but to go ahead and get it out of the way, here is the draft order (determined via random.org):

1. Quebec
2. Hartford
3. New York Rangers
4. Minnesota
5. Buffalo
6. Boston
7. New York Islanders
8. Toronto
9. Detroit
10. New Jersey
11. Winnipeg
12. Philadelphia
13. Los Angeles
14. Vancouver
15. Chicago
16. Pittsburgh
17. Calgary
18. Montreal
19. St. Louis
20. Edmonton
21. Washington

Snake order, so this goes backwards every other round. Feel free to swap positions with another player. Keep in mind that we have a salary cap of $85M for this draft. I encourage you to update your roster throughout the draft, but I'll keep track of them in post two as well.


----------



## Scholarships

Willing to move down from 14. Shoot a message if you're interested thanks.


----------



## Advanced stats

Considering moving down slightly from #1. PM if interested


----------



## Tryamkin

For teams looking to get two 1st round picks,  are willing to move out of the 1st for more picks outside the 1st. Hit me up.


----------



## rosscow

I will take the kings.


----------



## NateTheGr8

LW - C - Tarasenko
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

LD - RD
LD - RD
LD - RD

G​


----------



## Flamesfan62

I will take the Bruins


----------



## Ermo20

Seems that signups have slowed down a bit. I wouldn't mind getting this started some time this week, so if need be, second teams will be handed out on a first-come, first-serve basis in a few days.


----------



## ikyan

I'll take the Caps.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Ill take the Devils!

First time trying this!


----------



## Ermo20

One more GM needed. This filled up much quicker than I expected.

Someone has already volunteered to take a second team if need be so no one else is needed for that.

The draft will likely start within 48 hours of this filling up completely, so the time in between will be devoted to trades. (You can still make trades after the draft has started).

Once the draft starts, try to update your roster and add in the cap hits of the players you've drafted. I'll keep track of things in the second post but it would make it easier if everyone could update their lines as the draft progresses.

This is 24 rounds in total, meaning 504 picks in this draft. Could take weeks to complete, so be prepared for a long commitment. The clock is 5 hours for the first round, and assuming we have few skipped picks in the first round, it will probably shorten to 2-3 hours eventually. I'll try to be on the ball with skipping picks, but if someone's time is up and I'm not on, anyone can help out and announce that the pick has been skipped and PM the next GM. 

Have fun everyone, and once again a big thanks to Sparksrus3 for the idea .


----------



## Dabest

im in


----------



## Ermo20

Just Do It said:


> im in




Though you didn't specify a team the Blues are the only team available so you're stuck with them.

The draft will begin on *Tuesday, November 29th at 7 PM EST.* The next 48 or so hours will be a trade period.


----------



## King Weber

*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
_Jeff Skinner ($5,725,000)_
|
_Nathan MacKinnon ($6,300,000)_
|
*"A"*
_ Patrick Kane ($10,500,000)_
_Kevin Hayes ($2,600,000)_
|
_Sean Couturier ($4,333,333)_
|
*"A"*
_ Brendan Gallagher ($3,750,000)_
_Evander Kane ($5,250,000)_
|
_Mike Ribeiro ($3,500,000)_
|
_Pavel Buchnevich ($925,000)_
_Erik Haula ($1,000,000)_
|
_Jori Lehtera ($4,700,000)_
|
_Jean-Gabriel Pageau ($900,000)_

||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
*"A"*
_ Ryan McDonagh ($4,700,000)_
|
_Sergei Bobrovski ($7,425,000)_
|
*"A"*
_ Alex Pietrangelo ($6,500,000)_
_Jakob Chychrun ($925,000)_
|
_Semyon Varlamov ($5,900,000)_
|
_Ryan Ellis ($2,500,000)_
_Paul Martin ($4,850,000)_
||
_Ryan Pulock ($863,333)_
*Cap Hit: $83,146,666
Cap Space: $1,853,334*














*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
_Milan Lucic ($6,000,000)_
|
*"C" *
_Connor McDavid ($925,000)_
|
_Nikolaj Ehlers ($894,167)_
_Ondrej Palat ($3,333,333)_
|
_Tyler Johnson ($3,333,333)_
|
_TJ Oshie ($4,175,000)_
_Brock Nelson ($2,500,000)_
|
_Valtteri Filppula ($5,000,000)_
|
_Ryan Strome ($2,500,000)_
_Colin Wilson ($3,937,500)_
|
*"A"*
_Tomas Plekanec ($6,000,000)_
|
_Justin Williams ($3,250,000)_

||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
*"A"*
_Marc-Edouard Vlasic ($4,250,000)_
|
_Pekka Rinne ($7,000,000)_
|
_John Klingberg ($4,250,000)_
_Torey Krug ($5,250,000)_
|
_Juuse Saros ($692,500)_
|
_Josh Manson ($825,000)_
_Dmitri Orlov ($2,570,000)_
||
_Mark Pysyk ($1,125,000)_
*Cap Hit: $67,810,833
Cap Space: $17,189,167*​


----------



## ikyan

Reserving space for lineup.


----------



## Tryamkin

Have quite a few deals in motion for moving down with my 1st, hmu if you want in before it's gone!


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Trade: Minnesota acquires 1st, 5th, 9th and 17th from Chicago for Minnesota's 2nd, 3rd, 10th and 16th round picks.


----------



## Tryamkin

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Trade: Minnesota acquires 1st, 5th, 9th and 17th from Chicago for Minnesota's 2nd, 3rd, 10th and 16th round picks.




Confirmed.
Wanted to move down and still have a shot at some elite talent.


----------



## Ermo20

Draft order has been updated in the OP, if you notice any mistakes let me know. 

Reminder that *the draft starts tomorrow at 7 PM ET*, so the remaining 21 or so hours before then will just be a trading period. Trading is still allowed as the draft is taking place but it is the only thing you can do at the moment.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Willing to drop


----------



## FlamerForLife

*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
Nick Foligno ($5,500,000)|Claude Giroux ($8,275,000)|Tyler Toffoli ($3,250,000)
Alexander Steen ($5,800,000)|Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)|Mikko Rantanen ($894,167)
Mathieu Perreault ($3,000,000)|Mike Fisher ($4,400,000)|Michael Frolik ($4,300,000)
Micheal Ferland ($825,000)|Antoine Vermette ($1,750,000)|Ryan Hartman ($863,333)
||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
Mark Giordano ($6,750,000)|Braden Holtby ($6,100,000)|Colton Parayko ($858,750)
Cam Fowler ($4,000,000)|Jacob Markstrom ($1,550,000)|Tyler Myers ($5,500,000)
Calvin De Haan ($1,966,667)||Trevor Van Riemsdyk ($825,000)
Salary Cap: $85,000,000
Space Used: $69,807,917
Space Remaining: $15,192,083​


----------



## Ermo20

Just a friendly reminder that the draft starts in about 20 minutes. Obviously you don't have to be ready unless you have the first overall pick, but I would like to get a few picks in tonight.


----------



## Advanced stats

:nordiques are proud to select...... Sidney Crosby!


----------



## Sparksrus3

I offered up a hot roast beef with melted mozzarella on a garlic buttered toasted hero 
Along with #7 overall for the top pick. 
I will add a small potato salad and a slice of pie but that's as high as I can go.

Good luck everyone !!!!


----------



## Ermo20

my name is Bob said:


> are proud to select...... Sidney Crosby!




Before I even announced that the draft started . It's fine though, I wasn't available right at six. *Draft has officially begun.*


----------



## donut

_



are proud to select *Connor McDavid, C*_


----------



## FlamerForLife

my name is Bob said:


> are proud to select...... Sidney Crosby!




Aren't you Quebec?


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Patrick Kane (RW) ($10,500,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Advanced stats

Ermo20 said:


> Before I even announced that the draft started . It's fine though, I wasn't available right at six. *Draft has officially begun.*




Sorry about that! Knew I was busy most of the evening so thought I would get it out of the way a bit early


----------



## Sparksrus3

FlamerForLife said:


> Aren't you Quebec?




Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor

Forget it , he's rolling.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

With the fourth pick,



is proud to select Drew Doughty.


----------



## MackAttack26

select *Erik Karlsson!*


----------



## Kent Nilsson

I doubt we hear of Bruins GM again tbh.


----------



## MackAttack26

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> I doubt we hear of Bruins GM again tbh.




People who are on that infrequently really shouldnt sign up for these things.


----------



## Ermo20

Boston has been skipped, PMing the next GM.


----------



## Sparksrus3

after running all the data through my Atari game system,
After going to DEFCOM 4 because I have never participated in any mock draft before ( thanks Ermo) 
And I don't want to embarrass myself. After looking at my wife and not knowing how I got here.
After all this , and 3 tall boys on the LIRR, 

I select JOHN TAVARES.

I will PM next GM now. Message sent to Paneerboy / Toronto


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Alex Ovechkin*

Sending PM


----------



## Hoagie

Detroit is proud to select, the top goaltender in the land, Carey Price! PMing next.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Select *Patrick Kane*


----------



## Paneerboy

Skoalvalchuk said:


> Select *Patrick Kane*




Kane was selected 3rd Overall by the Rangers.


----------



## Advanced stats

Skoalvalchuk said:


> Select *Patrick Kane*




You got the same style....same picture...same pick as 3OA That's not how this works


----------



## Ermo20

Paneerboy said:


> Kane was selected 3rd Overall by the Rangers.






my name is Bob said:


> You got the same style....same picture...same pick as 3OA That's not how this works




Yup, pick will need to be changed. New Jersey remains on the clock, though Winnipeg's clock time is in progress as well and they may pick.



Sparksrus3 said:


> after running all the data through my Atari game system,
> After going to DEFCOM 4 because I have never participated in any mock draft before ( thanks Ermo)
> And I don't want to embarrass myself. After looking at my wife and not knowing how I got here.
> After all this , and 3 tall boys on the LIRR,
> 
> I select JOHN TAVARES.
> 
> I will PM next GM now. Message sent to Paneerboy / Toronto




You're welcome, and again thanks for the idea. My first ever pick in one of these drafts was memorable, and it happened just a few months back, as I'm relatively new around here. On another note, seems like we have our first player that won't be switching teams .


----------



## dathockeydoe

select *Auston Matthews*






Internal debate always makes things tough but we opted to go for the future a little bit. It's tough to leave some of those players on the table who are absolutely better than him now, but we don't think it'll be long before he passes them. We believe he is the kind of C who you build a championship team around. Welcome to Winnipeg Auston. - Mike Smith, GM

pming next


----------



## Advanced stats

dathockeydoe said:


> select *Auston Matthews*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internal debate always makes things tough but we opted to go for the future a little bit. It's tough to leave some of those players on the table who are absolutely better than him now, but we don't think it'll be long before he passes them. We believe he is the kind of C who you build a championship team around. Welcome to Winnipeg Auston. - Mike Smith, GM
> 
> pming next





Very very bold. I like it.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Flyers select
Tyler Seguin


----------



## dathockeydoe

Also, if someone wants to move out of the first two rounds. lemme know.


----------



## Flamesfan62

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> I doubt we hear of Bruins GM again tbh.




I am sorry, I forgot all about it.


----------



## Flamesfan62

Zemgus26 said:


> People who are on that infrequently really shouldnt sign up for these things.




Hey man, come on it has barely been active at all until recently so it is easy to forget, no need to be like that.


----------



## Flamesfan62

I will take Laine, to good and young too pass up on.


----------



## MackAttack26

Flamesfan62 said:


> Hey man, come on it has barely been active at all until recently so it is easy to forget, no need to be like that.




Not trying to be rude man. Just been in a lot of these things and there is always a couple people who go days without being active or even online, if thats not going to be the case here then great!


----------



## Ermo20

Los Angeles skipped, PMing next.


----------



## Scholarships

Bamie Jenn


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minnesota selects Victor Hedman.


----------



## donut

Scholarships said:


> Bamie Jenn




I heard Bordie Jenn is better, should have took him


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Steven Stamkos!*





*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Claude Giroux
PMing next GM


----------



## NateTheGr8

select RW Vladimir Tarasenko

pming next


----------



## TheTechNoir

Jelly of Hedman. I almost took him over Seguin.


----------



## datboy11

Can i please have the blues


----------



## Ermo20

datboy11 said:


> Can i please have the blues




They're taken. This is full, though if someone goes inactive and gets kicked out, you could take over, so stick around if you're interested because there may be an opening at some point.


----------



## Dabest

Evgeni Malkin

Can Someone PM next


----------



## Flamesfan62

Zemgus26 said:


> Not trying to be rude man. Just been in a lot of these things and there is always a couple people who go days without being active or even online, if thats not going to be the case here then great!




Point taken. That does annoy me, I only missed my pick by a few hours so it's not like it was days, although it's still unacceptable. Once these things get rolling it doesn't really happen much, but it's all good now man I even got the player I wanted lol. P.S. thanks for Chad Johnson


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Jack Eichel*.






PM'ed next.​


----------



## ikyan

Washington selects Duncan Keith with the 1st round choice.


----------



## ikyan

Washington selects Shea Weber with the 2nd round choice.


----------



## Ermo20

Good job getting picks in in the first round, completed it in just over 48 hours. The clock will move down to three hours in the second round, as other than three exceptions, most picks were made on time with no concerns. Again, if I'm not online when someone's time is up, you could help out by announcing that they have been skipped and PMing the next person.

 need a make up pick.


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Oliver Ekman-Larsson*






PM'ed next.​


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Lol... I even looked.. New Jersey will take Patrick Laine then... I evne loomed over the taken list and missed kane 5 times...Smh


----------



## Ermo20

Skoalvalchuk said:


> Lol... I even looked.. New Jersey will take Patrick Laine then... I evne loomed over the taken list and missed kane 5 times...Smh




Hate to break it to you but Boston took Laine so you still need a pick.

Try pressing ctrl f and entering the player's name to avoid that mistake again .


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Lol, rookie mistake x2.. !


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Nikita Kucherov it is..


----------



## Ermo20

Skoalvalchuk said:


> Lol, rookie mistake x2.. !




Can't blame you. I started participating in mocks just months ago and it took me a little while to figure out.


----------



## Ermo20

*Lines*








*Filip Forsberg (6M) - Steven Stamkos (8.5M; C) - Jakub Voracek (8.25M)*
*Boone Jenner (2.9M) - Adam Henrique (4M) - Nolan Patrick *
*Andrew Ladd (5.5M) - Jordan Staal (6M) - Jussi Jokinen (4M)*
*Mikkel Boedker (4M) - Patrick Sharp (5.9M) - Jiri Hudler (2M)*

*Olli Maatta (4.083M) - Brent Seabrook (6.875M; A)*
*Marc Staal (5.7M) - Aaron Ekblad (925K; A)*
*Nikita Zadorov (894K) - Brayden McNabb (1.7M)*

*John Gibson (2.3M)*
*Ilya Samsonov*
*Cap Hit: $79,502,500*


----------



## dathockeydoe

St Louis has had a lot of time. Skipped. 

Pming Montreal. 
Sending another note to STL.


----------



## Dabest

select Brent Burns


----------



## Ermo20

dathockeydoe said:


> St Louis has had a lot of time. Skipped.
> 
> Pming Montreal.
> Sending another note to STL.




Thanks, I wasn't around to do that. Also, if a pick needs to be skipped sometime in the next couple hours, I won't be around so I'd like someone to do that if need be.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Montreal's been on the clock for over 3 hours now, so I'll make my pick.
 select Braden Holtby
PMing next GM


----------



## Ermo20

skipped; will make pick momentarily.


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Aaron Ekblad!*




*We snatched up an elite young defender who is already playing at a high level, taking him instead of P.K. Subban. PMing next.*


----------



## hi

I can take over for the  if you need a replacement. Looks like the GM isn't interested in this anymore


----------



## Tryamkin

select C Anze Kopitar


----------



## Kent Nilsson

TheTechNoir said:


> Jelly of Hedman. I almost took him over Seguin.




True story, I would have picked him 4th if Doughty had gone 3rd.


----------



## NateTheGr8

Sorry was travelling.

Can I Pick Jonathan Toews


----------



## Ermo20

showjaxx said:


> I can take over for the  if you need a replacement. Looks like the GM isn't interested in this anymore




Not replacing them yet as the GM has been online, just not active here. But if we need a replacement later you can have them.


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

As a Flyer, this one hurts me to pick, and I had some one else strongly under consideration for the longest. But I'm going to go against my gut and...

Flyers will pick Kris Letang.

Sorry I missed the window, I was watching the first page and saw Van/LA ahead of me, but I forgot I wasn't logged in so I missed my pm. Won't happen again.

I'm just making the pick now so it can set things off at 8.


----------



## Ermo20

skipped. Flyers have already picked so PMing next.


----------



## hi

Ermo20 said:


> Not replacing them yet as the GM has been online, just not active here. But if we need a replacement later you can have them.




It's not a great sign that the GM has been on hfboards but has still not made his picks for this draft. I understand not wanting to replace a GM if they miss 1 or 2 picks in the later rounds of a draft, but missing the first two rounds while being active on the forum likely means that the GM has no intention of participating anymore. Not to mention that the team is already at a disadvantage having missed the opportunity to select the 16 players that were chosen after the 1st skipped pick. If you wait until Round 3 or 4 to replace the GM then the Kings will have 3 or 4 3rd round players while the other teams have a 1st round player/2nd round player and 3rd round player.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Johnny Gaudreau






"He does some things I wish I could do...What an entertaining player to watch. He’s one of the few players around the league where you could go to a hockey game and pay just to see that one player." - Patrick Kane

"We are extremely excited to build around a duo of Gaudreau and Matthews moving forward. The creativity and space that Johnny makes for other players is impossible to find." - Mike Smith, GM. 

pming next.


----------



## donut

Ermo20 said:


> Not replacing them yet as the GM has been online, just not active here. But if we need a replacement later you can have them.






showjaxx said:


> It's not a great sign that the GM has been on hfboards but has still not made his picks for this draft. I understand not wanting to replace a GM if they miss 1 or 2 picks in the later rounds of a draft, but missing the first two rounds while being active on the forum likely means that the GM has no intention of participating anymore. Not to mention that the team is already at a disadvantage having missed the opportunity to select the 16 players that were chosen after the 1st skipped pick. If you wait until Round 3 or 4 to replace the GM then the Kings will have 3 or 4 3rd round players while the other teams have a 1st round player/2nd round player and 3rd round player.




I'll chime in since there's fairly new posters involved in this game. 

From my experience of running any draft related games, exactly what showjaxx said, if the GM has been active on hfboards and basically ignoring/not posting on the game... it's safe to say they aren't interested.


----------



## Ermo20

donut said:


> I'll chime in since there's fairly new posters involved in this game.
> 
> From my experience of running any draft related games, exactly what showjaxx said, if the GM has been active on hfboards and basically ignoring/not posting on the game... it's safe to say they aren't interested.






showjaxx said:


> It's not a great sign that the GM has been on hfboards but has still not made his picks for this draft. I understand not wanting to replace a GM if they miss 1 or 2 picks in the later rounds of a draft, but missing the first two rounds while being active on the forum likely means that the GM has no intention of participating anymore. Not to mention that the team is already at a disadvantage having missed the opportunity to select the 16 players that were chosen after the 1st skipped pick. If you wait until Round 3 or 4 to replace the GM then the Kings will have 3 or 4 3rd round players while the other teams have a 1st round player/2nd round player and 3rd round player.




I'm aware that the Kings GM is not interested. I was hesitant to replace them because of how early in the draft it is.

But the team is at a huge disadvantage, having missed out on first/early 2nd round talent. And they will have a better team if a more active GM is controlling them and making picks, so you can take over the Kings. They won't have as talented a team if I wait.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Johnny Hockey went way too late.


----------



## donut

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Johnny Hockey went way too late.




Is it bad I was hoping he would fall to me


----------



## Kent Nilsson

donut said:


> Is it bad I was hoping he would fall to me




That's ambitious for lack of a better word.


----------



## Scholarships

Bergeron


----------



## Advanced stats

Would anyone due to pick soon, (New Jersey, Detroit, Toronto, NYI) be willing to trade down a few spots to the end of the 2nd round? 

Really looking to trade up and pick a guy I have my eye on. PM for details

Edit: no deal for now, had my eye on PK Subban who is now gone.


----------



## Sparksrus3

I opened the door and sent you a pm .
Check your mailbox


----------



## hi

Tough choices but

 select

*Mark Scheifele (C)* and *P.K. Subban (D)*


----------



## Hoagie

Detroit receives Quebec's 2nd and 8th round picks
Quebec receives Detroit's 2nd and 10th round picks


----------



## Ermo20

Is the next pick Detroit's or Quebec's? Detroit says there's a deal, Quebec says no deal.


----------



## Sparksrus3

I sent a PM to Quebec 
To please confirm


----------



## Advanced stats

Ermo20 said:


> Is the next pick Detroit's or Quebec's? Detroit says there's a deal, Quebec says no deal.




No deal, player I was after was picked, deal was contingent on that.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Detroit should be on the clock now. 
Johnny hockey picked before 11am today.

Devils skipped.


Geez , no more beer in the fridge. Be back later


----------



## Hoagie

Detroit is proud to select Joe Pavelski!




PMing next.


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Ryan Suter*

PMing next


----------



## Sparksrus3

Paneerboy said:


> select *Roman Josi*
> 
> PMing next




Why is Ryan Suter showing on the main board ? 
Can't change your pick can you once posted ?


----------



## Paneerboy

Sparksrus3 said:


> Why is Ryan Suter showing on the main board ?
> Can't change your pick can you once posted ?




Tried to sneak it in 

Could I change my pick to Josi? If not I'll keep Suter


----------



## Sparksrus3

Paneerboy said:


> Tried to sneak it in
> 
> Could I change my pick to Josi? If not I'll keep Suter




If i told you my pick was Josi would you believe me?
I saw Suter . Went to see my daughters art project in the kitchen. When I came back I saw josi
I know there are lots of players but


----------



## Paneerboy

Sparksrus3 said:


> If i told you my pick was Josi would you believe me?
> I saw Suter . Went to see my daughters art project in the kitchen. When I came back I saw josi




I'll change my pick back to Suter


----------



## Sparksrus3

You are an honest person and will be rewarded later on when the real Leafs have a great team .


----------



## Paneerboy

Sparksrus3 said:


> You are an honest person and will be rewarded later on when the real Leafs have a great team .




The guilt was eating me alive


----------



## Sparksrus3

Paneerboy said:


> The guilt was eating me alive




Lol lol. 
I could tell.


I can't wait now 

The Islanders select Roman Josi


----------



## Flamesfan62

The Boston Bruins are proud to select Mitchell Marner!


----------



## Sparksrus3

donut said:


> Sign me up. I'll take Hartford.
> 
> -----
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GM: donut*
> 
> XXXXXXXXX - Connor McDavid - XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX_​
> 
> *Cap-Hit:* TBA
> *Cap Space:* TBA​
> *Cap-hit Breakdown*
> Connor McDavid - $925,000





I think you have a great team . Even right now you could probably win a few games 
Cheers


----------



## MackAttack26

proudly select *Nicklas Backstrom!*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ermo20 said:


> 1. Quebec: Sidney Crosby (C)
> 2. Hartford: Connor McDavid (C)
> 3. New York Rangers: Patrick Kane (RW)
> 4. Minnesota: Drew Doughty (D)
> 5. Buffalo: Erik Karlsson (D)
> 6. Boston: Patrik Laine (LW)
> 7. New York Islanders: John Tavares (C)
> 8. Toronto: Alex Ovechkin (LW)
> 9. Detroit: Carey Price (G)
> 10. New Jersey: Nikita Kucherov (RW)
> 11. Winnipeg: Auston Matthews (C)
> 12. Philadelphia: Tyler Seguin (C)
> 13. Los Angeles: Mark Scheifele (C)
> 14. Vancouver: Jamie Benn (LW)
> 15. Minnesota (from Chicago): Victor Hedman (D)
> 16. Pittsburgh: Steven Stamkos (C)
> 17. Calgary: Claude Giroux (C)
> 18. Montreal: Vladimir Tarasenko (RW)
> 19. St. Louis: Evgeni Malkin (C)
> 20. Edmonton: Jack Eichel (C)
> *21. Washington: Duncan Keith (D)
> 22. Washington: Shea Weber (D)
> 23. Edmonton: Oliver Ekman-Larsson (D)
> 24. St. Louis: Brent Burns (D)*
> 25. Montreal: Jonathan Toews (C)
> 26. Calgary: Braden Holtby (G)
> 27. Pittsburgh: Aaron Ekblad (D)
> *28. Chicago: Anze Kopitar (C)
> 29. Vancouver: Patrice Bergeron (C)
> 30. Los Angeles: P.K. Subban (D)
> 31. Philadelphia: Kris Letang (D)*
> 32. Winnipeg: Johnny Gaudreau (LW)
> 33. New Jersey: SKIPPED
> 34. Detroit: Joe Pavelski (C)
> 35. Toronto: Ryan Suter (D)
> 36. New York Islanders: Roman Josi (D)
> 37. Boston: Mitch Marner (RW)
> 38. Buffalo: Nicklas Backstrom (C)
> 40. Chicago (from Minnesota):
> :




I like how the bolded came in successive order


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## Scholarships

leafs good? impossible


----------



## donut

Sparksrus3 said:


> I think you have a great team . Even right now you could probably win a few games
> Cheers




Thanks. I strategically built my team around intangible players


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Alex Pietrangelo (RD) ($6,500,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## donut

_



are proud to select *Marc-Edward Vlasic, D*_


----------



## Tryamkin

sorry boys, been out all day.

 select LW Artemi Panarin


----------



## Advanced stats

Holy cow you guys jumped on those defensemen super quickly.

Quebec is proud to pick Justin Faulk, who has elite potential, and could be a top 5 defenseman. 

To kick off the third round, Quebec will pick an incredible winger, Taylor Hall! Should slot in nicely on Crosby's wing. 

Pming next


----------



## Ermo20

Hartford skipped. PMing next.


----------



## donut

_



are proud to select *John Klingberg, D*_


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Ryan McDonagh (LD) ($4,700,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​

but I wanted Hall


----------



## TheTechNoir

King Weber said:


> _The New York Rangers are proud to select, Ryan McDonagh (LD) ($4,700,000)_
> 
> 
> *Next GM PM'd.*​
> 
> but I wanted Hall




Maaan. I can't believe he lasted this long. When I picked Letang, I was so strongly wanting to pick Suter or McDonagh. But I decided to go against gut, and assumed both of them would be gone fast but hoped they lasted a while. Josi close behind them. McDonagh definitely would've been my top choice if I didn't take Letang tho.


----------



## Advanced stats

King Weber said:


> _The New York Rangers are proud to select, Ryan McDonagh (LD) ($4,700,000)_
> 
> 
> *Next GM PM'd.*​
> 
> but I wanted Hall




I really debated Hall/Mcdonagh/Faulk too..tough one.

I'd consider trading Hall for Mcdonagh if you'd make it worth it tbh.


----------



## Tryamkin

select RD John Carlson

Pm'ed next GM


----------



## donut

It was between McDonagh and Klingberg for me. Now I feel like I made the wrong choice


----------



## MackAttack26

select *G - Henrik Lundqvist!*

_How Swede is it? Backstrom, Karlsson, Lundqvist_


----------



## FlamerForLife

Wow through 47 picks only 3 goalies have been taken


----------



## Flamesfan62

Boston proudly selects Jonathan Quick!


----------



## Sparksrus3

Islanders select 
Devan Dubnyk


With goalies starting to go it must be time to grab one.



PM sent to Toronto


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Matt Murray*


----------



## Hoagie

Detroit is proud to select LD T.J. Brodie!




PMed next.


----------



## Advanced stats

Would any one remaining in the 3rd round be interested in trading down to the 4th round? PM me for details.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Hoagie said:


> Detroit is proud to select LD T.J. Brodie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMed next.




Ah man! I knew I should've traded up to get him


----------



## Ermo20

skipped. Next GM PMed.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils (finally) select William Nylander and Alex Wennberg


----------



## dathockeydoe

select C Aleksander Barkov






pming next


----------



## TheTechNoir

Flyers happily select:
Cory Schneider.

Lol I wanted him after Price goalie wise. And I just wanted to get a legitimate #1 D first. I was just really not confident he would fall this far, especially when it seemed a lot of ppl thought like me (elite fwd rd 1, #1 d rd 2, goalie rd3) and a bunch of goalies started to go.

Yay.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Some one mind pming next for me? I'm on mobile and also in a rush (important work conference)
Pls and ty


----------



## MackAttack26

TheTechNoir said:


> Some one mind pming next for me? I'm on mobile and also in a rush (important work conference)
> Pls and ty




I got it.


----------



## MackAttack26

showjaxx skipped, PMed next


----------



## Kent Nilsson

TheTechNoir said:


> Flyers happily select:
> Cory Schneider.
> 
> Lol I wanted him after Price goalie wise. And I just wanted to get a legitimate #1 D first. I was just really not confident he would fall this far, especially when it seemed a lot of ppl thought like me (elite fwd rd 1, #1 d rd 2, goalie rd3) and a bunch of goalies started to go.
> 
> Yay.




Steal of the draft so far.


----------



## hi

select

*Andrei Vasilevskiy (G)*


----------



## TheTechNoir

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Andrei Vasilevskiy (G)*




Precisely who I had as my next pick if Schneider ended up taken as the picks remaining dwindled and if Vasi was left. After him, different names for different reasons Cam Talbot and Rask came to mind.



AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Steal of the draft so far.




Right? thanks. I was just hoping elite d were left for rd 2. I had Schneider up there already, but chanced it... really didn't think I would end up with him tho. lol when some one posted about the goalies starting to go, I hoped it didn't jinx it. I even considered trying to move up.

I really liked your doughty and hedman picks, especially hedman since it was a lil later.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Skipped. Pm'ed next.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Only Devils,jets,flyers and kings made picks today. 

Batter up


----------



## Tryamkin

select C Evgeny Kuznetsov


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> Only Devils,jets,flyers and kings made picks today.
> 
> Batter up




Slow day, probably because of two skips that weren't made up, three total. Just a few GMs not making it on time, hopefully the stretch we go through toward won't have that issue.

 proudly select *Jakub Voracek*! Tough one here between him and Corey Perry, but Voracek is younger and slightly cheaper, so we've decided to go with him.




Next GM PMed.


----------



## Scholarships

H. Lindholm

Sorry I've been pretty busy.


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Mark Giordano
PMing next


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ermo20 said:


> Slow day, probably because of two skips that weren't made up, three total. Just a few GMs not making it on time, hopefully the stretch we go through toward won't have that issue.
> 
> proudly select *Jakub Voracek*! Tough one here between him and Corey Perry, but Voracek is younger and slightly cheaper, so we've decided to go with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next GM PMed.




Nice pick. I was hoping he would fall.

Same thing with Lindholm.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

I guess I didn't post when I thought I did.... New Jersey will take Zack Werenski and Brad Marchand


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Rasmus Ristolainen


----------



## TheTechNoir

Skoalvalchuk said:


> I guess I didn't post when I thought I did.... New Jersey will take Zack Werenski and Brad Marchand




Nice. Two guys I wanted, tho I had other fwd choices before Marchand.

I really wanted Werenski tho, was highly hoping but doubting he'd last till my next pick.


----------



## MackAttack26

Skoalvalchuk said:


> The New Jersey Devils (finally) select William Nylander and Alex Wennberg






Skoalvalchuk said:


> I guess I didn't post when I thought I did.... New Jersey will take Zack Werenski and Brad Marchand





You picked these 2 earlier. Was just missed putting in the OP.


----------



## Ermo20

Skoalvalchuk said:


> I guess I didn't post when I thought I did.... New Jersey will take Zack Werenski and Brad Marchand




I missed your post earlier, actually. I'll put Werenski and Marchand in for now, but do you want to replace them with Wennberg and Nylander?


----------



## Ermo20

skipped.

 select via PM, Dustin Byfuglien.

 select via PM Ryan Getzlaf and Martin Jones.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Ermo20 said:


> I missed your post earlier, actually. I'll put Werenski and Marchand in for now, but do you want to replace them with Wennberg and Nylander?




Weremski/Marchand is good. Having laptop troubles so I'm a little scrambled atm.

Thanks!


----------



## Ermo20

skipped. 

 are on the clock with an additional pick to make up.


----------



## Sparksrus3

The draft is nice when you get multiple picks close to each other when the rounds change. On the flip side of that is the impatience 
when there is 25-30 picks before it comes around again.
Get to see sooo many players coming off the board.

Islanders / rangers tonight for those that thought the only thing on tonight was the next episode of The Curse of Oak Island. As an Islander fan I hope I have no reason to switch over to the later .

Cheers


----------



## Sparksrus3

For Just Do It .
I can't do the deal .
Sorry . Cold feet . 
Thanks for understanding, if will just hope me guy is there at my spot


Isles 1. Rags 0. The kid Mayfield with the goal


----------



## Dabest

Kessel


----------



## FlamerForLife

Just Do It said:


> Kessel




You had 2 picks to make.


----------



## NateTheGr8

So... can I pick now?


----------



## Ermo20

Go ahead. St. Louis had much more than three hours.


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Tuuka Rask


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Colton Parayko


----------



## Ermo20

Ermo20 said:


> To add a mock draft element to it (to make this relevant to the mock draft board), 2017 draft prospects can be taken too.




Seems like no one's noticed, or I just overvalue the prospects in this class.

 proudly select the top player in this draft class, of the Brandon Wheat Kings, *Nolan Patrick!* We believe Patrick has franchise potential and can play on the first line, creating a Voracek-Stamkos-Patrick first line.




Next GM PMed.

Also, 2017 prospects don't have a cap hit (to avoid the hassle of making up contracts to sign them).


----------



## Tryamkin

select RW Corey Perry

Can someone PM?


----------



## Zaddy

With the skipped pick the Edmonton Oilers select *Ben Bishop*.


----------



## Advanced stats

Zaddy Zads said:


> With the skipped pick the Edmonton Oilers select *Ben Bishop*.




Damn it.


----------



## TheTechNoir

my name is Bob said:


> Damn it.




Lol, it is pretty insane that he fell that far.


----------



## Advanced stats

TheTechNoir said:


> Lol, it is pretty insane that he fell that far.




He was voted 4th best goalie going into the season on HF.


----------



## TheTechNoir

my name is Bob said:


> He was voted 4th best goalie going into the season on HF.




That sounds about right to me.

I couldn't believe some of the fallers, mostly goalies.

Price, Schneider, Holtby, Bishop likely being the top 4 goalies in the league. While some like Lundy are still elite and debatable, I was surprised they went before Cory and Ben. Particularly when you factor in his cap hit. And then Cory and Ben continued to fall, I thought they would be gone immediately when that batch of goalies started to go lol


----------



## TheTechNoir

Skip VAN? LAK up next?


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> Skip VAN? LAK up next?




If no one's PMed Los Angeles I just did. Their clock time will start now.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Thanks. I was going to, but it was difficult via mobile and busy.


----------



## hi

select






*David Pastrnak (W)*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Whew. I was hoping he would still be here.

So far every one I have wanted for my next pick has still been there 
Minus some from the 1st round into the second round, or like McDavid/Crosby and obvious ones, but I knew those would be gone immediately.

I really want Ryan O'Reilly and am suprised he's not gone, but I have to go with... *Wayne Simmonds* to PHI. Hopefully the guy I was debating taking instead is still around next rd! 

Simmonds is a consistently potent goal scorer, strong net front presence, strong physical presence, above average skater, and reliable penalty killer. He is on a steal of a contract at under 4M/season and still in the prime of his career. Over the past 3 seasons, Simmonds is 10th in goals scored, and all 9 players ahead of him on that list are already drafted. He is 6th over the last 2 seasons, and 11th over the last 4 seasons. Hell, he is 12th over the past 5 and 6 seasons, top 20 over the past 7. Underrated player.

PM'd next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

XX - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX

XX - Kris Letang
XX - XX
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
XX
Cap Hit: 22.975M


----------



## FlamerForLife

TheTechNoir said:


> Whew. I was hoping he would still be here.
> 
> So far every one I have wanted for my next pick has still been there
> Minus some from the 1st round into the second round, or like McDavid/Crosby and obvious ones, but I knew those would be gone immediately.
> 
> I really want Ryan O'Reilly and am suprised he's not gone, but I have to go with... *Wayne Simmonds* to PHI. Hopefully the guy I was debating taking instead is still around next rd!
> 
> Simmonds is a consistently potent goal scorer, strong net front presence, strong physical presence, above average skater, and reliable penalty killer. He is on a steal of a contract at under 4M/season and still in the prime of his career.
> 
> PM'd next.




Great pick there! I was debating taking him with my last pick, but I felt I needed a d-man, oh well you can't win em all, but great pick there man!


----------



## TheTechNoir

Thanks. I like your line-up too.



Washington is looking damn good:
XX - Ryan Getzlaf - XX
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX

Duncan Keith - Shea Weber
XX - XX
XX - XX

Martin Jones
XX
Cap Hit: $24,645,065


lol, Chicago is stacked up front so far:
Artemi Panarin - Anze Kopitar - Corey Perry
XX - Evgeny Kuznetsov- XX
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX

XX - XX
XX - XX
XX - XX

XX
XX
Cap Hit: $26,404,167

I have a good feeling they are going to end up with the best top-6 fwd group.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select *Seth Jones*






"He's been playing over 23 mins a night, and is a tremendous Top 2 Dman in the making. He plays the game in both ends and he will surely log a lot of minutes for us moving forward. We are excited to have him." - Mike Smith, GM

pming next.


----------



## Advanced stats

dathockeydoe said:


> select *Seth Jones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He's been playing over 23 mins a night, and is a tremendous Top 2 Dman in the making. He plays the game in both ends and he will surely log a lot of minutes for us moving forward. We are excited to have him." - Mike Smith, GM
> 
> pming next.





Wow everyone I want is going just before my picks.

Picking back-to-back actually sucks a lot.


----------



## TheTechNoir

my name is Bob said:


> Wow everyone I want is going just before my picks.
> 
> Picking back-to-back actually sucks a lot.




It's definitely both awesome and awful. Snake draft is the only way to make this thing fair though.

You got Crosby. And you were the first person to select 3 players.
But... you were also the last person to select a 2nd player and will be last selecting a fourth. Big pros and cons. I'm pretty content with Philly, being basically dead center and only going up/down one spot her round. That has it's downside too, never quick succession picks, but never bottom of the round long waits.


----------



## Scholarships

Didn't get a pm. Send pms please.

I'll edit in my pick in a sec

Edit: Wheeler


----------



## ikyan

TheTechNoir said:


> Thanks. I like your line-up too.
> 
> 
> 
> *Washington is looking damn good*:
> XX - Ryan Getzlaf - XX
> XX - XX - XX
> XX - XX - XX
> XX - XX - XX
> 
> Duncan Keith - Shea Weber
> XX - XX
> XX - XX
> 
> Martin Jones
> XX
> Cap Hit: $24,645,065




Thanks. Can't believe none of Keith, Hedman, and Weber went top 10.


----------



## Ermo20

Scholarships said:


> Didn't get a pm. Send pms please.
> 
> I'll edit in my pick in a sec
> 
> Edit: Wheeler




Not getting PMs?

Yeah remember to send PMs guys, if you're not, it's really unacceptable. Didn't notice it was a problem.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Winnipeg selects Seth jones at 3:00pm and PM's New Jersey 

Ok 7:00pm now.New Jersey skipped

Detroit up. I will send a PM to hoagie . Message sent


----------



## TheTechNoir

ikyan said:


> Thanks. Can't believe none of Keith, Hedman, and Weber went top 10.




Yeah. Weber I can get, and maybe keith just top-15 cuz of age, but hedman especially. Either way, multiple big surprises.


----------



## Hoagie

Detroit is proud to select Max Pacioretty!


----------



## Sparksrus3

Hoagie said:


> Detroit is proud to select Max Pacioretty!




If you have not yet done so please PM next team.
If you have already great.
Oh and one more thing. Great Pick


----------



## Hoagie

Sparksrus3 said:


> If you have not yet done so please PM next team.
> If you have already great.
> Oh and one more thing. Great Pick




I have PMed the next person.

Thanks, I was hoping to grab Patrick or Simmonds here, but at least Pacioretty slipped through.


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Ryan O'Reilly*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Islanders select 
Kevin Shattenkirk

PM sent to Boston


----------



## TheTechNoir

Nice. I was thinking ROR might be gone very very soon. Hence my comment on him. And patches I figured was coming soon too.


----------



## Flamesfan62

Boston selects Sean Monahan.


----------



## MackAttack26

_How swede is it?_

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...






*D - Niklas Hjalmarsson!*

PMing next. Also Boston, please PM me after you pick.​


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Select





*Alex Galchenyuk*!​


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minnesota selects Petr Mrazek.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Sergei Bobrovski (G) ($7,425,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## donut

_



are proud to select *Nikolaj Ehlers, RW*_


----------



## Advanced stats

With the 84th OA pick, Quebec is thrilled to select an up and coming elite defenseman on an elc still! 

We believe he will solidify our D corps for years to come


IVAN PROVOROV!!



And to kick of the 4th round, with 85OA, Quebec is thrilled to select an consistently elite, top 8 goalie, winner of 3 Stanley cups in 6 years......

COREY CRAWFORD!!

99% sure both players are available.

Sigh, now to wait another 40 picks till I select again..
Pming next.


----------



## donut

I really had to think long and hard about this pick but at the end of the day, I had to go with one of the hottest goaltenders in the past month. 

_



are proud to select *Pekka Rinne, G*_


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Nathan MacKinnon (C) ($6,300,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minnesota selects Logan Couture.

"We cant believe he fell to us. We had him ranked much higher on our list !" - Andre "red light" Racicot, Minnesota North Stars GM.


----------



## donut

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Minnesota selects Logan Couture.
> 
> "We cant believe he fell to us. We had him ranked much higher on our list !" - Andre "red light" Racicot, Minnesota North Stars GM.




It was him or Rinne for me. Curse all of you for taking goalies so early


----------



## Kent Nilsson

How many players have had 30 points playoff runs lately ?


----------



## donut

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> How many players have had 30 points playoff runs lately ?




Stop rubbing it in. I'm starting to regret my selection


----------



## MackAttack26

_How swede is it?_

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...






*C/W - William Nylander!*

PMing next. ​


----------



## donut

Zemgus, it's just getting out of hand at this point


----------



## MackAttack26

donut said:


> Zemgus, it's just getting out of hand at this point




It's going all the way!


----------



## TheTechNoir

my name is Bob said:


> With the 84th OA pick, Quebec is thrilled to select an up and coming elite defenseman on an elc still!
> 
> We believe he will solidify our D corps for years to come
> 
> 
> IVAN PROVOROV!!
> 
> 
> 
> And to kick of the 4th round, with 85OA, Quebec is thrilled to select an consistently elite, top 8 goalie, winner of 3 Stanley cups in 6 years......
> 
> COREY CRAWFORD!!
> 
> 99% sure both players are available.
> 
> Sigh, now to wait another 40 picks till I select again..
> Pming next.




Lol Provorov was my hopeful next.
That's only the first time my desired next pick was taken before my turn !


----------



## Kent Nilsson

donut said:


> Stop rubbing it in. I'm starting to regret my selection




Since 2000, the answer is four. Malkin and Crosby both in 2009. The other one is playoff legend, Danny Briere.


----------



## Advanced stats

TheTechNoir said:


> Lol Provorov was my hopeful next.
> That's only the first time my desired next pick was taken before my turn !




First pairing defenseman on an elc...um yes please!


----------



## Ermo20

Zemgus26 said:


> It's going all the way!




Buffalo is turning into Little Sweden.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Boston's had more than 3 hours on the clock, so skipping them and PMing NYI


----------



## Flamesfan62

Boston proudly selects the surprisingly still available Timothy Liljegren!


----------



## Paneerboy

Flamesfan62 said:


> Boston proudly selects the surprisingly still available Timothy Liljegren!




Something tells me Zem had his eye on him


----------



## MackAttack26

Paneerboy said:


> Something tells me Zem had his eye on him




Sighhhh....was hoping he'd fall to my next pick.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Wow. Just got in . I will pick in a couple minutes . Have to just check the last few.
Question - does whoever picks a Sedin have to take both ?


----------



## Paneerboy

Sparksrus3 said:


> Wow. Just got in . I will pick in a couple minutes . Have to just check the last few.
> Question - does whoever picks a Sedin have to take both ?




No lol

Would be cool if you managed to get them both tho


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> Wow. Just got in . I will pick in a couple minutes . Have to just check the last few.
> Question - does whoever picks a Sedin have to take both ?




No . They'll probably be taken near the same draft position so it might be hard to get both if you try.


----------



## MackAttack26

Sparksrus3 said:


> Wow. Just got in . I will pick in a couple minutes . Have to just check the last few.
> Question - does whoever picks a Sedin have to take both ?




They are Swedish. They are mine. Leave them be.


----------



## donut

Just want to throw it out there.... it would be nice is people don't mention the name of undrafted players. Sometimes people forget certain players and I want to keep it that way


----------



## Paneerboy

donut said:


> Just want to throw it out there.... it would be nice is people don't mention the name of undrafted players. Sometimes people forget certain players and I want to keep it that way




^^^^


----------



## Sparksrus3

After a heated debate in the islanders headquarters in the office above the Chipotle restaurant 
On Atlantic Avenue in Brooklyn ,

The New York Islanders select 

LEON DRAISAITL

Pm sent.
Wow you picked fast . Trouble typing . Too much beer today. Not that it's a bad thing


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Ryan Johansen*


----------



## Hoagie

Detroit is proud to select LD Shayne Gostisbehere!




PMing next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Real Flyers being well represented.
Giroux, Voracek, Simmonds, Provorov, Ghost all picked


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils ares proud to add Brandon Saad!


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

PMing next


----------



## TheTechNoir

Things will start to get interesting now and less predictable. There are so many high end players remaining, with little enough seperation that you could have any of a couple dozen guys go and have it be a reasonable pick. Dwindling remaining big steals if any left too. Outside of opinion perhaps.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Alright, skipping Winnipeg.

The Flyers are happy to select *Karl Alzner*. A high-end defensive d in his prime, left handed LHD to compliment right handed RHD Letang, at a cap hit of 2.8M

XX - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - XX
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
XX
Cap Hit: 25.775M

PMing next.


----------



## hi

select

*Alexander Wennberg (C)*


----------



## dathockeydoe

select D Noah Hanifin


----------



## Advanced stats

dathockeydoe said:


> select D Noah Hanifin



Good pick...thought long and hard between him and Provorov


----------



## donut

TheTechNoir said:


> Things will start to get interesting now and less predictable. There are so many high end players remaining, with little enough seperation that you could have any of a couple dozen guys go and have it be a reasonable pick. Dwindling remaining big steals if any left too. Outside of opinion perhaps.




Basically hoping a miracle happens and one of the guys on the top-5 of my list make it to my next pick.... that's light years away.


----------



## Paneerboy

donut said:


> Basically hoping a miracle happens and one of the guys on the top-5 of my list make it to my next pick.... that's light years away.




I get a cold feeling your player is the same as my player


----------



## donut

Paneerboy said:


> I get a cold feeling your player is the same as my player




You pick before me... twice


----------



## Paneerboy

donut said:


> You pick before me... twice




woop I thought you were Montreal


----------



## King Weber

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Alexander Wennberg (C)*




huh, could've sworn he's been picked already. guess not.


----------



## TheTechNoir

King Weber said:


> huh, could've sworn he's been picked already. guess not.




I sorta thought so too, but then realized no.

It confused me prior for a moment, but I think some one made two picks at once (valid), and then changed those picks to two other valid picks instead. Thus, Wennberg and whoever else was picked at that time remained available. Iirc... It should be a few pages back.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Washington is about to get two picks again and look very sexy... Lots of fantastic players left and only for so long.


----------



## hi

TheTechNoir said:


> I sorta thought so too, but then realized no.
> 
> It confused me prior for a moment, but I think some one made two picks at once (valid), and then changed those picks to two other valid picks instead. Thus, Wennberg and whoever else was picked at that time remained available. Iirc... It should be a few pages back.




Yea Wennberg and W. Nylander were picked by NJ I think and then the GM repicked. I only realized Wennberg was still available when zemgus took Nylander


----------



## Scholarships

Matt Duchene

Can someone pm next for me? On mobile atm


----------



## MackAttack26

showjaxx said:


> Yea Wennberg and W. Nylander were picked by NJ I think and then the GM repicked. I only realized Wennberg was still available when zemgus took Nylander




Was hoping people would have thought that and I could sneak Wennberg too next round!


----------



## FlamerForLife

Scholarships said:


> Matt Duchene
> 
> Can someone pm next for me? On mobile atm




Pm'd next


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minnesota selects Gabriel Landeskog.


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Minnesota selects Gabriel Landeskog.




Finally, lol.

I knew he HAD to go any pick now.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Dat value.


----------



## dathockeydoe

I gotta say...

75% of the time when people have said "How have they not gone yet?" I've been blown away. I guess that's the beauty of perspective, but some of the comments on this thread have been hilarious to me. 

I'll refrain from picking out specific ones, because I don't mean this as a personal attack or to cause riffs. We all see value differently I suppose.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Well considering theres not that many of those comments I guess we can figure. What baffles me personnally is how high some players have gone. Some great picks (Schneider, and notably Johansen this round) but I feel like theres been so many bad picks all around though .


----------



## Ermo20

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Minnesota selects Gabriel Landeskog.




One pick before me! I was gonna take him with the next pick. Messes up my draft plan a bit, and I'm sure it messes up Zemgus too


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Filip Forsberg!
After Landeskog was taken just one pick before, we had to find another option with this pick. Luckily, Forsberg, a rapidly rising, younger left wing, was also available.
How Swede is it? Two Swedes in a row!
*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## MackAttack26

Ermo20 said:


> *Pittsburgh proudly selects Filip Forsberg!
> After Landeskog was taken just one pick before, we had to find another option with this pick. Luckily, Forsberg, a rapidly rising, younger left wing, was also available.
> How Swede is it? Two Swedes in a row!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next GM PMed.*




You not only take my 2nd player b2b....but you also take my line.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Wait what the actual ****???
Lol. I guess I just automatically believed Forsberg was taken awhile ago.
I don't think any one else has slipped thru my radar, and technically Filip didn't, except I mistakenly crossed him off lol. Wow.


----------



## TheTechNoir

dathockeydoe said:


> I gotta say...
> 
> 75% of the time when people have said "How have they not gone yet?" I've been blown away. I guess that's the beauty of perspective, but some of the comments on this thread have been hilarious to me.
> 
> I'll refrain from picking out specific ones, because I don't mean this as a personal attack or to cause riffs. We all see value differently I suppose.




Lol, if any are from me, please share. I have a billion things to take offense to before differing opinions on a hockey draft from a stranger on the internet lol, and I have generally thick skin. I ask just cuz i'm curious


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Well considering theres not that many of those comments I guess we can figure. What baffles me personnally is how high some players have gone. Some great picks (Schneider, and notably Johansen this round) but I feel like theres been so many bad picks all around though .




Lol, most are from me I think. Most comments in general outside picks.

Thanks. And also, yeah, I think there have been some not so great picks here and there too. Makes me glad, cuz it helps my ideals fall.

I'm also gauging some one as a faller, even if they shouldn't have gone yet in a perfect draft, if numerous worse picks have taken place prior to them going.

I'm glad about Forsberg going, cuz I wouldnt have known to take him anyway, and that just adds one more guy that isn't on my list for next pick and improves my chances of getting what I want.


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Tyler Toffoli 
PMing next


----------



## Ermo20

Zemgus26 said:


> You not only take my 2nd player b2b....but you also take my line.




Sorry..... someone was gonna use it eventually though.


----------



## dathockeydoe

TheTechNoir said:


> Lol, if any are from me, please share. I have a billion things to take offense to before differing opinions on a hockey draft from a stranger on the internet lol, and I have generally thick skin. I ask just cuz i'm curious




Nah. I already regret my comment. These things are all in good fun, I just think some of the picks, within this format, are baffling.


----------



## TheTechNoir

dathockeydoe said:


> Nah. I already regret my comment. These things are all in good fun, I just think some of the picks, within this format, are baffling.




Well again man, if any of em were mine, no need to regret anything. I understand though, and yeah, I suppose you run the chance of some one else being offended or something. Cheers

And lol I can get that.


----------



## Advanced stats

dathockeydoe said:


> Nah. I already regret my comment. These things are all in good fun, I just think some of the picks, within this format, are baffling.




+1 that some picks are just stunningly off the board IMO. 

That's the fun in it though. Differing opinions. 



I love how active this draft is. I'd love to look at it at seasons end and see who has the best team. Even to relook at it next season. 



Or to actually add up players point totals and see who comes out on top.


----------



## TheTechNoir

my name is Bob said:


> +1 that some picks are just stunningly off the board IMO.
> 
> That's the fun in it though. Differing opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how active this draft is. I'd love to look at it at seasons end and see who has the best team. Even to relook at it next season.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to actually add up players point totals and see who comes out on top.




Yeah, and one thing I guess is with it not being a fantasy league or pool or any thing, going off the board with a rookie who isn't yet as good as a vet that's available adds to the fun. You can assemble a team that in reality would develope well later. Or a pure offensive juggarnaut or whatever you want.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

my name is Bob said:


> +1 that some picks are just stunningly off the board IMO.
> 
> That's the fun in it though. Differing opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how active this draft is. I'd love to look at it at seasons end and see who has the best team. Even to relook at it next season.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to actually add up players point totals and see who comes out on top.




I love that this draft isnt a fantasy league, it allowed for some players like Vlasic to go where their actual value as NHL players lays.


----------



## Ermo20

my name is Bob said:


> +1 that some picks are just stunningly off the board IMO.
> 
> That's the fun in it though. Differing opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how active this draft is. I'd love to look at it at seasons end and see who has the best team. Even to relook at it next season.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to actually add up players point totals and see who comes out on top.




Some picks have definitely gone earlier than most expected. But that opens the door for players to fall. Lots of picks that may have been early, but also plenty of picks where we all think _Wow, that was a steal._

It would be cool to look back at this later, maybe at the end of the season. We could vote on a Stanley Cup and Rebuilder Cup winner. It would be nice to have all GMs participate in that but obviously some people might no longer be interested at the end of the season. But if the majority is still around then we could do something like that.

Or not. Changing the goal at the draft's end may change the focus of the draft for some teams. Building a competitive team is the main goal; teams will be forced to go all in or rebuild if we do this, instead of having a balance. Would be a cool idea though.

This has been a very active draft for the most part. This has been a great group, everyone has made their picks for the most part. Best group of participants in the four drafts I've managed.


----------



## Advanced stats

Ermo20 said:


> Some picks have definitely gone earlier than most expected. But that opens the door for players to fall. Lots of picks that may have been early, but also plenty of picks where we all think _Wow, that was a steal._
> 
> It would be cool to look back at this later, maybe at the end of the season. We could vote on a Stanley Cup and Rebuilder Cup winner. It would be nice to have all GMs participate in that but obviously some people might no longer be interested at the end of the season. But if the majority is still around then we could do something like that.
> 
> Or not. Changing the goal at the draft's end may change the focus of the draft for some teams. Building a competitive team is the main goal; teams will be forced to go all in or rebuild if we do this, instead of having a balance. Would be a cool idea though.
> 
> This has been a very active draft for the most part. This has been a great group, everyone has made their picks for the most part. Best group of participants in the four drafts I've managed.




Speaking of which, no one's made a pick in a few hours...whos up?


----------



## Ermo20

my name is Bob said:


> Speaking of which, no one's made a pick in a few hours...whos up?




 skipped.
 have been PMed.


----------



## Ermo20

Just Do It has informed me that he has decided to drop out of the draft, so the  are available, and anyone, whether they're currently participating in the draft or not, may take over.

If no one takes over within 48 hours, I'll start picking for them. Also if we hit the end of the 6th round and no one has taken over I'll start drafting for them, as they would have three missed picks, missing out on a lot of talent.

Until they are taken, they will be skipped.

 select Jeff Carter via list.

 have been PMed.


----------



## ikyan

select Joe Thornton. PMing myself.


----------



## Paneerboy

ikyan said:


> select Joe Thornton. PMing myself.




Oh I'd love to see that PM


----------



## ikyan

Caps select Jake Muzzin.


----------



## ikyan

Paneerboy said:


> Oh I'd love to see that PM




I didn't even think you could, but it turns out that yes, you can.


----------



## hi

wang should change his name to Just Don't Do It

I can take over for the  unless someone else really wants a 2nd team


----------



## TheTechNoir

Nice picks. Ouch. Lol.
I was hoping I could land Thornton later.

As for Muzzin, I was either going to take him or Alzner (who I did take) with my last pick. Would've likely taken Muzzin next pick if he was still on the board. Nice one. Hopefully my other highest priority choices don't continue off fast.


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Marian Hossa*.






PM'ing next.

EDIT: Actually, St. Louis is up next, so who is going to make that pick?​


----------



## ikyan

TheTechNoir said:


> Nice picks. Ouch. Lol.
> I was hoping I could land Thornton later.
> 
> As for Muzzin, I was either going to take him or Alzner (who I did take) with my last pick. Would've likely taken Muzzin next pick if he was still on the board. Nice one. Hopefully my other highest priority choices don't continue off fast.




I've kind of actually been surprised about how long some players have stayed on the board. Only really felt like I lost out when Schneider was dropping, but I didn't have a pick until the end of round


----------



## donut

ikyan said:


> Caps select Jake Muzzin.




YOU SUCK


----------



## hi

select

*Alexander Radulov (W)*

*Nick Leddy (D)*

*Robin Lehner (G)*


----------



## dathockeydoe

donut said:


> YOU SUCK




Seems this is how we all felt. Was EXTREMELY tough passing on him last round.


----------



## Scholarships

I can take the  if jaxx doesn't.

Nice Muzzin pick


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Daniel and Henrik Sedin


----------



## Sparksrus3

NateTheGr8 said:


> select Daniel and Henrik Sedin




I see what you did.
Well played.
Almost as good as that Tavares goal the other night

Calgary up next. Friendly reminder don't forget to send those PM's to the next GM and post that you did.
Helps keep it moving along . 


It's almost time for the 12 Beers of Christmas. 

For the first beer of Christmas the beer guy gave to me 
A red white and blue in a can. More to follow.stay tuned


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Cam Fowler
Can someone send the PM for me I'm in a rush


----------



## King Weber

FlamerForLife said:


> select Cam Fowler
> Can someone send the PM for me I'm in a rush




Done.


----------



## Sparksrus3

King Weber said:


> Did something similar to this in NHL 17 a while ago, but with 15 teams. The rosters we're crazy stacked.
> 
> Sign me up. I'll take Rangers.




Wow .
Nice roster so far.
I see 35 million spent already on 5 players. That about 40 percent . 
I bet you are a cap master. I look forward to watching you put together the rest of the roster.

P.S. - call me when we are in round 15 or so if you need to unload Pietrangelo to make it under the cap. Kidding . Good luck.


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Brent Seabrook!
Sticking with selecting among the best players available, we now have two elite right handed defensemen, Ekblad and Seabrook. Though we now have a glaring need on the left side, the depth on the right side makes the team as a whole deeper. And that's among our goals in the draft, to add lots of depth.*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Tryamkin

* select D Morgan Rielly

PM'ed next.*


----------



## Tryamkin

showjaxx said:


> wang should change his name to Just Don't Do It
> 
> I can take over for the  unless someone else really wants a 2nd team




Yes


----------



## donut

NateTheGr8 said:


> select Daniel and Henrik Sedin




Well played sir, well played


----------



## MackAttack26

NateTheGr8 said:


> select Daniel and Henrik Sedin




Not well played sir, not well played.


----------



## Scholarships

Gotta save some money

Drouin


----------



## hi

select

*Jonas Brodin (D)*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Alrighty... This is a tough one. I have 4 different positions I really want to address, hardest pick so far. And I have at least 1-2 prime candidates for each of those positions... And I feel like all of those players, or at least most will likely be gone by next pick.

Oh well, let's geddit...

The Flyers conflictingly select... *Jaden Schwartz* with a cap hit of 5.35M

A versatile winger that can step up and play center if needed. Has a fair cap hit and is one of the more underrated players around, even some times by his own fan base. A multiple time 25 goal scorer who has consistently taken strides forward throughout his career, no 'career year' followed by regression or inconsistency. Has a high level of compete.

PMing next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Jaden Schwartz - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - XX
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
XX
Cap Hit: 31.125M


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Mark Stone. 

I'm not at a computer so I can't make it all fancy until later, but he's simply a fantastic two way hockey player, who already has two 60 points seasons under hit belt and is near the top of the league in takeaways. What a gem.

Pm'd next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

dathockeydoe said:


> select Mark Stone.
> 
> I'm not at a computer so I can't make it all fancy until later, but he's simply a fantastic two way hockey player, who already has two 60 points seasons under hit belt and is near the top of the league in takeaways. What a gem.
> 
> Pm'd next.




Nice. He was high on my considerations or upcoming depth-chart. Really didn't benefit me though to have another RW yet unless he was a very prominent BPA.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

New Jersey will select Chris Tanev


----------



## Hoagie

Got three PMs. Goes to show how active this draft is.
 proudly select James Neal!
PMed next.


----------



## donut

Hoagie said:


> *Got three PMs. Goes to show how active this draft is.*
> proudly select James Neal!
> PMed next.




Not going to lie, I was going to PM you as well but I noticed you were in the thread so I didn't


----------



## TheTechNoir

Skoalvalchuk said:


> New Jersey will select Chris Tanev




Nice.

I had my choice down to Tanev or Schwartz... Jerk.


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Anton Stralman*


----------



## Zaddy

Tryamkin said:


> * select D Morgan Rielly
> 
> PM'ed next.*






Paneerboy said:


> select *Anton Stralman*




Surprised these guys stuck around for so long. I had them on my shortlist for a long while but since I only had one forward on my team I felt I had to adress that first. Was really tempting to select one or both of them though. Would've had a pretty insane top4 if I did.


----------



## Sparksrus3

With many household name players next on my list for drafting in this spot 
I find myself unable to pass on the NHL 's 10th leading scorer at just over a ppg who comes with a very modest 3.5 mil cap hit . In his 4th full season he is improving each year . All things considered I'll take a shot here .
Hopefully he keeps on rolling along 

The islanders select RW Cam Atkinson

PM sent to the Bruins


----------



## donut

My short list and my "sleepers" are basically all gone... It hurts... So much...


----------



## Zaddy

donut said:


> My short list and my "sleepers" are basically all gone... It hurts... So much...




I have a few left, but I expect them to be gone by the time I pick next. It's soooo long until then


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

TheTechNoir said:


> Nice.
> 
> I had my choice down to Tanev or Schwartz... Jerk.




Sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## TheTechNoir

donut said:


> My short list and my "sleepers" are basically all gone... It hurts... So much...




I have enough left that I will definitely have some to choose from for my next pick... but, likely by my pick after that, it will be slim or empty.

I'm not a Reilly fan, but yeah Stralman def fall far.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Toronna lookin pretty good. Bunch of guys I wanted on there too.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Good morning all

Boston skipped

Buffalo on the clock 
Zemgus you is up
Pm on the way - sent


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it?_

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

*C - Mika Zibanejad!*

This is harder than I thought welp. PMing next.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Phew. Who said good righties were rare ?

Minnesota selects Mattias Ekholm.


----------



## MackAttack26

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Phew. Who said good righties were rare ?
> 
> Minnesota selects Mattias Ekholm.




Woops PMed Chicago instead of Minny by accident.

And ugh knew I should have taken Ekholm there and let Zibby wait 10 picks...


----------



## Paneerboy

TheTechNoir said:


> Toronna lookin pretty good. Bunch of guys I wanted on there too.




Aww stop, you're making me blush


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Phew. Who said good righties were rare ?
> 
> Minnesota selects Mattias Ekholm.




Right??
It actually had me tripped out. I listed LHD/RHD divisions in my shortlist. And figured I would need to prioritize RD before LD due to rare commodity status... Then I realized, wait, I have predominantely RHDs on that list now. Didn't expect that. Nice pick.


----------



## Ermo20

skipped.

Next GM PMed.


----------



## Tryamkin

Zemgus26 said:


> Woops PMed Chicago instead of Minny by accident.
> 
> And ugh knew I should have taken Ekholm there and let Zibby wait 10 picks...




I was about to say, I don't think I have a pick for a while.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Jeff Skinner (LW) ($5,725,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Tryamkin

Just a reminder for Ermo, your roster post on the first page is missing John Carlson from the . Everyone should look at their's to see if they have any missing players to help him out. Thanks.


----------



## TheTechNoir

King Weber said:


> _The New York Rangers are proud to select, Jeff Skinner (LW) ($5,725,000)_
> 
> 
> *Next GM PM'd.*​




Nice.
When I picked Schwartz, Skinner and two other LWs were tops of my list.


----------



## Ermo20

Tryamkin said:


> Just a reminder for Ermo, your roster post on the first page is missing John Carlson from the . Everyone should look at their's to see if they have any missing players to help him out. Thanks.




Yeah, there's a good chance that's not the only mistake I made, so everyone should check and make sure your roster is accurate. Also, this would be a good opportunity to check your cap situation if you didn't do your own lines and don't know how much cap you've used. Some people have used nearly half of their cap space already so make sure you know how much you've spent and how much is remaining.


----------



## donut

Considering none of the players I was hoping to slip slipped, scrambling to see who to take. Despite the slow start, I'm not concerned as he's been playing great defensively, and is known to pick up the scoring in the 2nd-half... 

_



are proud to select *Ondrej Palat, LW*_


----------



## Kent Nilsson

TheTechNoir said:


> Right??
> It actually had me tripped out. I listed LHD/RHD divisions in my shortlist. And figured I would need to prioritize RD before LD due to rare commodity status... Then I realized, wait, I have predominantely RHDs on that list now. Didn't expect that. Nice pick.




Unless I'm completely missing _something_, RHD rarity is a myth and LHD is where ***** at. Seriously, very few top4 LHD I would like left. I was convinced Team Sweden would take Ekholm so I was ready to move on to my back up guy, but after him, yeah. Ugh.


----------



## TheTechNoir

donut said:


> Considering none of the players I was hoping to slip slipped, scrambling to see who to take. Despite the slow start, I'm not concerned as he's been playing great defensively, and is known to pick up the scoring in the 2nd-half...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> are proud to select *Ondrej Palat, LW*_




SOB.

Lol, now we are for the first time at a point where, pick after pick, it is all guys I had highest on my list.


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Unless I'm completely missing _something_, RHD rarity is a myth and LHD is where ***** at. Seriously, very few top4 LHD I would like left. I was convinced Team Sweden would take Ekholm so I was ready to move on to my back up guy, but after him, yeah. Ugh.




If that's the case, then the real Flyers should be in heaven. They have more than enough LHD prospects, and no RHD. But yet, RHD's don't seem plentifully available for them, and multiple potential trading partners have no need for more LHD.


----------



## donut

TheTechNoir said:


> SOB.
> 
> Lol, now we are for the first time at a point where, pick after pick, it is all guys I had highest on my list.




Will it sting a little more if I told you he wasn't even at the top of my list?


----------



## Advanced stats

Quebec selects Adam Larsson and Jordan Eberle! 

Larsson is playing a huge role transforming an abysmal D corps that has been a laughing stock for years. Easily a legit #1 defenseman, and my easiest slam dunk pick so far.( yes even easier than 1OA.)

Eberle, is quietly carving himself a great season, on a career pace, playing on Sidney Crosbys side will bring out the best in him. 

Pming next. 


I have way to many oilers on my team.


----------



## TheTechNoir

donut said:


> Will it sting a little more if I told you he wasn't even at the top of my list?




Not really 

I wasn't going to be picking another LW next pick, and likely not the pick after that. I doubt Palat would've lasted long enough for me to get him anyway.


----------



## donut

_



are proud to select *Tyler Johnson, C*_


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Ryan Ellis (D) ($2,500,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Sparksrus3

I think we have a trade to announce.
The New York Islanders and the Minnesota north stars have agreed to swap picks 
In round 7, 8, and 12.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Confirmed.


----------



## Sparksrus3

With pick # 131 
The islanders select LW Mike Hoffman



PM sent to Buffalo.


----------



## MackAttack26

Willing to trade next pick + nice pick upgrade for a former Swedish player taken. Everyone on my list taken in past little bit....will pick in an hour if no offers.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sparksrus3 said:


> With pick # 131
> The islanders select LW Mike Hoffman
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent to Buffalo.




Lol, another one I narrowly picked Schwartz over.


----------



## donut

Zemgus26 said:


> Willing to trade next pick + nice pick upgrade for a former Swedish player taken. Everyone on my list taken in past little bit....will pick in an hour if no offers.




Only Swedish player I have is Klingberg but....


----------



## Ermo20

A couple quick announcements:

We're around a third of the way through the draft. You've probably noticed that this is the part of the draft where we try to scoop up any remaining elite talent and start to move on to finding second liners. This draft is 24 rounds, but if you have 20 players on your roster at the end of 20 rounds, you can skip the final four rounds (I expect most people to skip). The 24 rounds are for anyone who doesn't have 20 players at the end of 20 rounds to finish their selections, or if you want to scoop up any remaining players on the board, or to select some players for cap purposes. You do need to cut your roster down to 20 players and make it cap compliant by the end of these additional four rounds, if you choose to participate in them.

Again, check post #2 (with rosters in it) and see if I made any errors. There are likely a few out there so make sure everything is accurate. 

 need to make up a pick.


----------



## Sparksrus3

I may have to stay in for all 24 rounds just so I can hopefully pick Brian " The Warrior " Strait 
In round 24 so I can enjoy releasing him .
Cheers 


I would like to say that making that trade with " red light" was a ton of fun and made a new friend..
I don't know if it was necessary or if I gave up to much ( I'll leave that to the mock experts) 
But I got my guy . I highly recommend everyone make a trade or 2 .


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it?_

After seeing most of the very few Swedish D go off the board lately, we decide to go with one of the few top-4 guys left who is still young with good upside....

*D-Oscar Klefbom!*

PMing next.


----------



## Ermo20

So Boston hasn't been on since Friday morning and has already had one pick skipped since. I'll give them some time but in an hour or so if they haven't picked we might as well go ahead and skip them.


----------



## donut

Ermo20 said:


> So Boston hasn't been on since Friday morning and has already had one pick skipped since. I'll give them some time but in an hour or so if they haven't picked we might as well go ahead and skip them.




I'm open to taking a 2nd team if needed. Just let me know.


----------



## Ermo20

Nothing from Boston. I don't really feel like waiting around since it's unlikely that they'll pick (haven't been on since Friday morning) so the next GM has been PMed.



donut said:


> I'm open to taking a 2nd team if needed. Just let me know.




You'll be first on the waiting list for a 2nd team. If their GM gets back online soon then they won't be replaced, but if it's been a couple more days and no signs of activity then I will replace them.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minny selects Gustav Nyquist.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

PMd Toronto. Sorry Zemgus, at least I feel a little less bad w the trade down =/.


----------



## Scholarships

yeah i can also take a 2nd team if needed


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Jaccob Slavin*


----------



## donut

Paneerboy said:


> select *Jaccob Slavin*




I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN HIM OMG PANEER WHY!?  Nooooooooooo


----------



## Hoagie

staying young and cheap here and selecting *Dylan Larkin, C*


----------



## Paneerboy

donut said:


> I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN HIM OMG PANEER WHY!?  Nooooooooooo




For all those bad games you've run


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils select Mats Zuccarello!


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Jesse Puljujarvi

Could someone pm next?


----------



## FlamerForLife

dathockeydoe said:


> select Jesse Puljujarvi
> 
> Could someone pm next?




Done


----------



## TheTechNoir

Im at work so i cant really comb thru my list. I'll go with sami vatanen. Really really want another particular player tho too. Blah.
Some one pm next pls


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> Im at work so i cant really comb thru my list. I'll go with sami vatanen. Really really want another particular player tho too. Blah.
> Some one pm next pls




I'll do it.


----------



## FlamerForLife

TheTechNoir said:


> Im at work so i cant really comb thru my list. I'll go with sami vatanen. Really really want another particular player tho too. Blah.
> Some one pm next pls




Done


----------



## TheTechNoir

FlamerForLife said:


> Done




Thx. Lol 3 patients quickly were having twins simultaneously in our birthing unit... got chaotically busy fast (im not a doctor fyi lol)

I don't even know vatanen's cap hit off the top of my head

Edit: okay, 4.75M


----------



## Sparksrus3

LA Kings skipped

Nucks are up

PM sent


----------



## Sparksrus3

TheTechNoir said:


> Thx. Lol 3 patients quickly were having twins simultaneously in our birthing unit... got chaotically busy fast (im not a doctor fyi lol)
> 
> I don't even know vatanen's cap hit off the top of my head
> 
> Edit: okay, 4.75M




Dats a wholelotta afterbirth. Do you have a shop vac ?


----------



## hi

Sorry just realized I was up

 select

*Jonathan Huberdeau (LW)*


----------



## Scholarships

Erik Johnson


----------



## Sparksrus3

Chicago up. 
Pittsburgh on deck

Calgary double deck
Montreal triple deck lol

Get your peanuts / popcorn and a beer . Lets play Mock Draft tonight

But take a break for Kevin Can Wait.
The go cart scene from episode # 1 was filmed on my corner


----------



## Tryamkin

select potentially one of the biggest steals of the draft in *LW James van Riemsdyk*


----------



## Ermo20

Tryamkin said:


> select potentially one of the biggest steals of the draft in *LW James van Riemsdyk*




Why is it that the person before me always takes the next player on my list 

Figuring out what to do now that van Riemsdyk has been taken.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Tryamkin said:


> select potentially one of the biggest steals of the draft in *LW James van Riemsdyk*




Its not as nice if you call steal on your own pick.


----------



## donut

It was JVR or Palat for me. Solid pick Try.


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Boone Jenner!
As much as we need a d-man and a goalie, we want a loaded forward group and Jenner just adds on to what is shaping up to be one of the better offenses in the league (in our opinion).*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Tryamkin

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Its not as nice if you call steal on your own pick.




Not the first one to do so.


----------



## dathockeydoe

*pats everyone on the back, so they can feel nice today.


----------



## Advanced stats

dathockeydoe said:


> *pats everyone on the back, so they can feel nice today.




Even if I haven't picked today?


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Tryamkin said:


> Not the first one to do so.




Hah sorry I didnt mean it to sound like a jerk but now that I read it again I realize I kinda do lol.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Man JVR was my next pick! 
I'll be making my pick shortly..


----------



## Paneerboy

Could the draft picks be updated in the main post when you have time, OP? It's a bit difficult navigating pages on mobile with a bunch of new picks being made but not being in the main post.


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Nick Foligno
PM'ing next


----------



## TheTechNoir

FlamerForLife said:


> select Nick Foligno
> PM'ing next




Nice. I might be crazy on this one but I really don't care for JvR. I'd take Foligno, Palat, Hoffman and several others first any day.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sparksrus3 said:


> Dats a wholelotta afterbirth. Do you have a shop vac ?




Lol gross.

Naw... do have a lot of persep and alcohol though

Edit:
Percept


----------



## Ermo20

Paneerboy said:


> Could the draft picks be updated in the main post when you have time, OP? It's a bit difficult navigating pages on mobile with a bunch of new picks being made but not being in the main post.




Pretty soon, when I find the time (sometime tonight). I apologize, I've tried to keep it updated throughout the whole draft, but I haven't had much time in the past 24 hours or so.


----------



## Paneerboy

Ermo20 said:


> Pretty soon, when I find the time (sometime tonight). I apologize, I've tried to keep it updated throughout the whole draft, but I haven't had much time in the past 24 hours or so.




No worries, when you have time. Thank you!


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Danny DeKeyser (I haven't looked through the list so sorry if he's picked) 

Can someone PM I'm studying for finals


----------



## Ermo20

NateTheGr8 said:


> select Danny DeKeyser (I haven't looked through the list so sorry if he's picked)
> 
> Can someone PM I'm studying for finals




He hasn't been taken yet. I'll PM the next for you.


----------



## Paneerboy

Thank you very much for the OP update.


----------



## hi

select

*Jacob Trouba (D)*


----------



## Ermo20

Paneerboy said:


> Thank you very much for the OP update.




No problem. 

OP and rosters are up to date now. Everyone be mindful of your cap spent so far, most people are in the 30M-35M range, though one person is nearing 50M, and one is still at 12M.

If you have any missed picks (cough cough Boston) make them soon, for your own good. If they miss one more pick and remain offline since Friday morning then they will be replaced (someone has already volunteered to take over).


----------



## ikyan

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Jacob Trouba (D)*




****


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Rickard Rakell*.






PM'ing next​


----------



## ikyan

Caps take Travis Hamonic and Ryan Kesler. PMing next.


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Max Domi*.






PM'ing next.​


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## hi

select

*Bryan Little (C)*


----------



## King Weber

willing to trade up. PM with offers.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Pmed u nyr


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Rick Nash


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Kyle Turris
Can someone PM next for me, thanks.


----------



## King Weber

FlamerForLife said:


> select Kyle Turris
> Can someone PM next for me, thanks.




Done.


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Olli Maatta!
Maatta is young and should continue to develop. We believe he will turn into a first line d-man, and he'll be used as one right now for Pittsburgh.
*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Ermo20

donut will be taking over the . They have two missed picks that can be made up at any time.

350 picks remaining (266 if everyone's done at 20 rounds)... that could be weeks. We'll see how many people are still in once this is over. Hopefully most people, though over time some may lose interest, as three GMs who were in at the start of the draft have.


----------



## TheTechNoir

FlamerForLife said:


> select Kyle Turris
> Can someone PM next for me, thanks.




Nice. He and 1 or 2 others were heavy consideration on my last pick, but went with a 3rd d instead of 2nd C.


----------



## donut

select (with the two missed picks) *Dougie Hamilton, D* and *Alex Edler, D*


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## Tryamkin

select D Tyson Barrie 

(Sorry guys, just got home for a min to pick now have to leave again)

Can someone PM for me? (bae)


----------



## Scholarships

Niskanen


----------



## hi

select

*Jake Gardiner (D)*


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Damon Severson. 

Pming next


----------



## Zaddy

Seems like every guy I was hoping would stick around for my next two picks will be gone by the time I pick 

Really questioning my last three picks haha.


----------



## TheTechNoir

I'm only picking now/off the clock because I was skipped. My bad yall, I was sleeping, early starts. I am up now tho.

Cool to see Severson go, while he wasn't a top priority, interestingly I had him shortlisted from the start. Same with Niskanen. Nisk has been WSH's best dman this season.

Any who, we need a 2C. Kyle Turris and a few others were of consideration (one is still there but has a quality that is unappealing, and I was sure the others wouldn't last so long, banked on Turris or Rask having a chance tho) but so was Victor Rask, and he's still there.

Flyers will happily select *Victor Rask* at a cap hit of 4M


----------



## TheTechNoir

Jaden Schwartz - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
XX - Victor Rask - XX
XX - XX - XX
XX - XX - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
XX
Cap Hit: 40M


----------



## TheTechNoir

Whalers looking pritty, pritty, priittttyyyy good


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils select Alec Martinez


----------



## TheTechNoir

Skoalvalchuk said:


> The New Jersey Devils select Alec Martinez




Nice. Was considering him with Vatanen and the other middle pairing RDs. Wanted the right handedness tho.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Detroit skipped
Toronto next 
Sending. PM

PM sent


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Brayden Schenn*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Paneerboy said:


> select *Brayden Schenn*




I just knew you would be ready as soon as I posted the skip.
Well done !


----------



## Sparksrus3

Pick # 162
Minnesota from NYIslanders.
North stars on the clock


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minnesota selects Matt Tkachuk.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Well done
Pick 163 next

Boston on the clock


----------



## donut

select *Artem Anisimov, C*


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it?_

Buffalo selects Nick Backstrom's countryman and teammate who is having a great year...*LW - Marcus Johansson!*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Isles select 

Andrei Markov. - 

PM sent


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Brendan Gallagher (RW) ($3,750,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Hoagie

select Brian Dumoulin, D

Sorry about the missed pick. These few picks tend to move quick and I was unable to pick in time this time.


----------



## donut

Hartford selects *Josh Manson, D*

out atm, can someone PM the next guy for me? thanks


----------



## Paneerboy

donut said:


> Hartford selects *Josh Manson, D*
> 
> out atm, can someone PM the next guy for me? thanks




got em


----------



## TheTechNoir

Lol got em x2 it seems


----------



## Advanced stats

Quebec is thrilled to select LD, Ryan Murray and C, Nazem Kadri! 

Both will go along ways to solidifying a young talented team!

Pmed donut. 

WOULD LOVE TO TRADE UP FROM MY NEXT PICK! 
would be willing to pay a nice bonus to trade up as high as possible ASAP. 

PM for details


----------



## donut

Sorry for the delay boys...

Hartford selects *TJ Sochi, RW*

Can someone PM next? Thanks.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Sean Couturier (C) ($4,333,333)_


*SOMEONE PM NEXT GM.*​


----------



## Kent Nilsson

donut said:


> Sorry for the delay boys...
> 
> Hartford selects *TJ Sochi, RW*
> 
> Can someone PM next? Thanks.




I guess thats a russian guy.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

For our second line, the Minnesota North Stars are proud to select another playoffs beast center, David Krejci !


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> For our second line, the Minnesota North Stars are proud to select another playoffs beast center, David Krejci !




Nice one. I had him very high on my remaining depth chart


----------



## TheTechNoir

King Weber said:


> _The New York Rangers are proud to select, Sean Couturier (C) ($4,333,333)_
> 
> 
> *SOMEONE PM NEXT GM.*​




Ah you jerk 
Nice pick. I was going to take him with my next (Krejci being after him on my list)

Figured he might possibly fall to me, and would make a very elite 3C.


----------



## donut

I was deciding on whether to take a centre or not, Couts and Krejci being at the top of the list, but felt RW is probably the weakest position in the league and wanted to lock up my top 2. 

Solid picks North Star and Rangers.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Yeah, with me having 2 centers, a full first line (no 2nd line wingers)
And 3 out of 4 top-4 defence, taking a third center isnt maybe the best choice.

But I figured a player of that calibur still left, to anchor a third line is very hard to resist.

Edit:
I bet a decent amount of us have pretty similar lists. It would be neat hypothetically if all of our info was being recorded along the way and we could see the draft from each persons perspective throughout


----------



## MackAttack26

_How swede is it?_

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...






*RW - Patric Hornqvist!*

PMing next. ​


----------



## donut

Bit of a reach (maybe), but....

 select *Sam Reinhart, C/RW*


----------



## Kent Nilsson

I like that pic of Hornqvist.


----------



## Sparksrus3

donut said:


> bit of a reach (maybe), but....
> 
> select *sam reinhart, c/rw*




grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MackAttack26

donut said:


> Bit of a reach (maybe), but....
> 
> select *Sam Reinhart, C/RW*




If he was Swedish I would have taken him a while ago. Not a reach at all.


----------



## donut

Makes me feel better 

I can only imagine the magic that would happen if Laine and Reinhart were on the same line IRL


----------



## Sparksrus3

Islanders select RW Jakob Silfverberg

PM sent to Toronto


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Chris Kreider*


----------



## King Weber

donut said:


> Bit of a reach (maybe), but....
> 
> select *Sam Reinhart, C/RW*




can't believe I forgot about him completely


----------



## Hoagie

select *Kyle Okposo, RW*


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils will complete their top 6 with Derek Stepan... Marchand to LW


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Skipping WPG.
I have another couple players I really want to pick and suspect they are gone by next round but oh well.

The contract is a bit much, particularly for this role. However, with the higher cap ceiling, and having guys like Seguin locked up for under 6M and Simmonds under 4M, I feel I can justify and fit it.

Flyers select Paul Stastny at 7M for third line center duties.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Jaden Schwartz - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
XX - Victor Rask - XX
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
XX - XX - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
XX
Cap Hit: 47M

can some one pm next pls?


----------



## dathockeydoe

select *Connor Hellebuyck*






pming next


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## hi

select

*Brett Pesce (D)*


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Vancouver skipped.



picks Jared Spurgeon.


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Adam Henrique!
Our top two forward lines are now complete and I think they look really good right now.
*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## FlamerForLife

Probably a reach here, but due to lack of high scoring right wingers available the  select Mikko Rantanen, his potential to become an elite top 6 forward is just to hard to pass up on.
PM'ing next


----------



## Paneerboy

FlamerForLife said:


> Probably a reach here, but due to lack of high scoring right wingers available the  select Mikko Rantanen, his potential to become an elite top 6 forward is just to hard to pass up on.
> PM'ing next




Not a reach. Good pick.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

FlamerForLife said:


> Probably a reach here, but due to lack of high scoring right wingers available the  select Mikko Rantanen, his potential to become an elite top 6 forward is just to hard to pass up on.
> PM'ing next




Time to pick up some of these ELCs for that salary cap. I picked Tkachuk because he was the best one available imo, but filling a RW spot with it is smart drafting too.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

BTW im interested in trading up in round 10, holler at me !


----------



## King Weber

skipped

PM'd Blues


----------



## Scholarships

Bo Horvat

Might be high but I like Bo


----------



## hi

select

*Robby Fabbri (LW)*


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Michael Stone*.






PM'ing next.​


----------



## donut

Scholarships said:


> Bo Horvat
> 
> Might be high but I like Bo






showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Robby Fabbri (LW)*




You two suck so much


----------



## TheTechNoir

donut said:


> You two suck so much




Lol.

Yeah, Bo is a good pick. I had him in mind for 3 C basically since the start of the draft. Just so happened Stastny fell and I felt I could shoulder the cap hit


----------



## ikyan

Caps select Sam Bennett and Henrik Zetterberg.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Scholarships said:


> Bo Horvat
> 
> Might be high but I like Bo




Damn, good pick... Woulda loved him as my 3C


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Charlie Coyle and Matt Dumba


----------



## Sparksrus3

NateTheGr8 said:


> select Charlie Coyle and Matt Dumba




I think you only get 1 pick here .
You made up the skipped
Pick but you have to wait 2 more picks for your other one .
Can we have another set of eyes on this please and thank you all.

Edmonton and St. Louis up next
Hopefully you are still around . If not Your first name should go in as the first pick .

Even though I really wanted him ( lol )

And of course if I am wrong I apogize to all.
Had my Xmas party last night


----------



## Advanced stats

Was trying to trade up for horvat...DAMN IT


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> I think you only get 1 pick here .
> You made up the skipped
> Pick but you have to wait 2 more picks for your other one .
> Can we have another set of eyes on this please and thank you all.
> 
> Edmonton and St. Louis up next
> Hopefully you are still around . If not Your first name should go in as the first pick .
> 
> Even though I really wanted him ( lol )
> 
> And of course if I am wrong I apogize to all.
> Had my Xmas party last night




Yup you're right. I think I'll let this stand unless Edmonton or St. Louis complains, then he'll have to take only one.
But if neither Edmonton or St. Louis wanted Coyle or Dumba it should just stand.


----------



## Ermo20

skipped.

Next GM PMed.

If the next pick gets skipped then Montreal can keep the players they selected.


----------



## hi

select

*Viktor Arvidsson (W)*


----------



## Ermo20

picks will stand. I've PMed Calgary (who is actually up now) if it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Sorry guys just woke up, I'll be making my pick within the next couple of minutes.


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Alex Steen 
PM'ing next GM


----------



## Zaddy

Oilers select Andrej Sekera.


----------



## King Weber

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Viktor Arvidsson (W)*




excellent pick.


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh selects a Pittsburgh native, goalie John Gibson!
Goalies went by fast so we missed out on the top options. But Gibson, one of the most promising young goalies in the league, was still available, so we figured we'd jump on the chance to get him.*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Scholarships

wanted Gibson

nooooo


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## Scholarships

Kyle Palmieri


----------



## TheTechNoir

Mmm. Interesting. I think none of the players I most want next have been taken. I think I know who I take if LA doesnt but its getting hard to pick ! And fingers crossed for subsequent pick


----------



## hi

select

*Sebastian Aho (LW)*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Nice one. Some one pm next for me pls.

Flyers select the underrated Mike Cammalleri after much deliberation and considerations.

5M


----------



## TheTechNoir

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - XX
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
XX - XX - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
XX
Cap Hit: 54M


----------



## Tryamkin

* select G Roberto Luongo*

Artemi Panarin (812K) / Anze Kopitar (10M) / Corey Perry (8.625M)
James van Riemsdyk (4.25M) / Evgeny Kuznetsov (3M) / xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx

Morgan Rielly (5M) / John Carlson (3.9M)
xxxxxxx / Tyson Barrie (5.5M)
xxxxxxx / xxxxxxx

Roberto Luongo (4.5M)
xxxxxxx
Cap Hit: 45.585M​


----------



## Ermo20

skipped.

Next GM PMed.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils possibly reach to select Nikita Zaitsev


----------



## dathockeydoe

Sorry peeps. Was working all evening. 

 select *Zach Parise*






"With such a young group, we are happy to add the talent and leadership that Zach can bring. On a line with Barkov, we hope they have instant chemistry." - Mike Smith, GM.


----------



## donut

I was curious to see how long Parise was going to drop. Would have considered him at my next pick.


----------



## Hoagie

select *Tomas Hertl, LW/C*

PMing next.


----------



## Paneerboy

Probably pretty random but the  select *Nico Hischier*

Can someone PM next GM?


----------



## Ermo20

Paneerboy said:


> Probably pretty random but the  select *Nico Hischier*
> 
> Can someone PM next GM?



Done.


----------



## Sparksrus3

I feel like I am missing something.
Someone let me know if I am please 
Played 27 minutes last night.
Points in 7 of last 9 games including 5 goals 7 assists.
Leads his team at + 18
Has a $1.4 million cap hit 

Seems to be finally living up to expectations . Seems to be as I don't see him often 
I don't know if my final roster will have him top 4 or bottom 2 
This guy is forcing me to take him as I have others I want but they don't come with this value cap hit.

Pinch me please.

The islanders select D Justin Schultz
I will put him right next to the old man in the top 4 for now
I just checked the pick list for the 5th time for Shultz

PM sent to Boston
Oops - sent to flames fan . Sorry donut . Will try to do better


----------



## donut

select *Tanner Pearson, LW*


----------



## MackAttack26

Team Sweden has an exam in a couple hours that they are going to fail.

Skip us for now and we shall pick tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Ermo20

Zemgus26 said:


> Team Sweden has an exam in a couple hours that they are going to fail.
> 
> Skip us for now and we shall pick tonight. Thanks.




Ok, Chicago has been PMed if no one's done it already.


----------



## King Weber

skipped















_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Kevin Hayes (LW/C) ($2,600,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## donut

_Hartford selects *Milan Lucic, LW*_


----------



## Tryamkin

select D Jay Bouwmeetser


----------



## Advanced stats

Quebec selects Keith yandle and Ryan Nugent hopkins!!! 

Two very effective point getters! 

Donut pmed


----------



## Kent Nilsson

my name is Bob said:


> Quebec selects Keith yandle and Milan Lucic!
> 
> Two very effective point getters!
> 
> Donut pmed




Lucic was taken 1 pick ago.


----------



## donut

Can I pick or.....?


----------



## Kent Nilsson

I dunno.


----------



## donut

Considering he's had well over an hour to make up the pick, I'm going to go ahead.

Hartford selects *Torey Krug, D*


----------



## MackAttack26

Since every player on my list has been taken before the big drop off I see in Swedes...

I'm gunna reacccch.

_How Swede is it?_






Mikael Backlund!


----------



## King Weber

might be a bit off the board but what the hell















_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Jakob Chychrun (D) ($925,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minnesota selects Travis Konecny.


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it?_






*Elias Lindholm!*

Hasn't developed as well as expected but he's still young, very versatile, cheap...and we saw him tonight and so he came to our mind when thinking of Swedish players


----------



## FlamerForLife

Zemgus26 said:


> Since every player on my list has been taken before the big drop off I see in Swedes...
> 
> I'm gunna reacccch.
> 
> _How Swede is it?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikael Backlund!




Good pick! He was gonna be my next pick


----------



## donut

select *Eric Staal, C*

someone help me PM next please and thanks!


----------



## FlamerForLife

donut said:


> select *Eric Staal, C*
> 
> someone help me PM next please and thanks!




Done


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Minnesota selects Travis Konecny.




Darn you, lol.
Nice one, that was my next pick. Hopefully my back up is still around.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Isles select LW JT Miller.

Hate the Rangers . But what the heck .

Sorry it took a while. I was stumped for top 6 talent . After a hot start he has not produced in the last 10 or so games at all.
Hopefully he duplicates at the very least last seasons good totals all around


Pm sent to Paneerboy / Toronto


----------



## Sparksrus3

RED WINGS on the clock 
PM sent 
Toronto skipped


----------



## Hoagie

select the surprisingly still available *David Backes, C*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Hoagie said:


> select the surprisingly still available *David Backes, C*




He is being paid $ 8,000,000 this season and next with a little lower cap hit. god bless the NHL 
I Should have been a hockey player ..


Devils on the clock


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sparksrus3 said:


> He is being paid $ 8,000,000 this season and next with a little lower cap hit. god bless the NHL
> I Should have been a hockey player ..
> 
> 
> Devils on the clock




Yeah, or dedicated your life to something that makes you no money when you are NHL drafted at best and don't see the league in all likelihood and in further likelihood, never surpass entry level contract money :p add taxes. Add sustainability. Add time spent.

Not a great get rich strategy  unles you play and just know youre good enough and have the passion


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Hoagie said:


> select the surprisingly still available *David Backes, C*




My plan was to draft whoever was left between him, Konecny and like 2-3 other guys if they were both gone. I was surprised I got to choose between the two.


----------



## Sparksrus3

TheTechNoir said:


> Yeah, or dedicated your life to something that makes you no money when you are NHL drafted at best and don't see the league in all likelihood and in further likelihood, never surpass entry level contract money :p add taxes. Add sustainability. Add time spent.
> 
> Not a great get rich strategy  unles you play and just know youre good enough and have the passion




Tell me how you really feel.

Lets just say I can't see any way Backes brings $8,000,000 worth of value to anything except his family of course.
Happy holidays


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select *Mikael Granlund*






"Selecting Mikael gives us skill up and down the lineup. He has a different skill set than Matthews or Barkov so it will allow us a versatility that we love. Welcome to Winnipeg!" - Mike Smith, GM. 

pming next


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sparksrus3 said:


> Tell me how you really feel.
> 
> Lets just say I can't see any way Backes brings $8,000,000 worth of value to anything except his family of course.
> Happy holidays




Naw I know man. I realize you aren't being personally really serious, and I'm only half responding, half making a general comment. 

I agree totally, it's one of those contracts you don't always hear a lot, but shocks you when you do


----------



## TheTechNoir

The Flyers happily select right winger Anthony Mantha at a cap hit of $863,333. A big bodied goal scorer with high potential to break through very soon given some prime opportunity.


Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
XX - XX - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
XX
Cap Hit: 54.863333M

pming next


----------



## hi

select

*Vincent Trocheck (C/RW)*


----------



## TheTechNoir

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Vincent Trocheck (C/RW)*




Very nice. I wanted Konecny, but with him gone I was highly considering Trocheck. If I didn't have a 3C already, I probably would have taken him.


----------



## Scholarships

Tatar


----------



## TheTechNoir

Pming chicargo


----------



## Tryamkin

Loui Eriksson


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Jordan Staal.*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Tyler Myers 
PM'ing next GM


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Jimmy Vesey


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils will select Craig Anderson (with our skipped pick)


----------



## hi

Hmmm a couple of different different I can go with this pick but I need to save some cap space and he's played really well so far this season.

 select

*Josh Morrissey (D)*


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Connor Murphy* to make up our skipped pick


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Jason Spezza*.






PM'ing next.​


----------



## Ermo20

select via PM, Thomas Vanek and Martin Hanzal.

PMing next.


----------



## donut

I was waiting to see when Spezza would go, solid pick-up despite the cap.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Edmonton skipped 

Blues up


----------



## hi

select

*Travis Zajac (C)*


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Jack Johnson


----------



## FlamerForLife

Didn't get a PM..
 select Calvin De Haan
PM'ing next.


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Brady Skjei*.


----------



## Zaddy

donut said:


> I was waiting to see when Spezza would go, solid pick-up despite the cap.




Thanks, surprised he was still around, much like David Krejci earlier on. Both with high cap hits though but I felt I had the room to get Spezza and really solidify my forward group


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects another Staal brother, Marc Staal.*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## TheTechNoir

less than an hour before chi and van are skipped


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> less than an hour before chi and van are skipped




 officially skipped.

PMing next.


----------



## Scholarships

Braun

Can someone pm for me? On mobile again


----------



## TheTechNoir

done


----------



## hi

select

*Nino Niederreiter (RW)*


----------



## Tryamkin

D Johnny Boychuk


----------



## TheTechNoir

Alrighty.

I liked the Vesey pick and Craig Anderson.
I had/have a plan that involved a line up configuration involving two left wingers, and it would be different depending on if I only got one (depends on which) or both. Vesey was one, the other I won't say.

But I expected to instead of Vesey go for Anderson if he was still available, and Raanta if Andy was gone. If both goalies were out, Vesey. If all three... Skejci (who was also picked, nice one). I really wanted Skejci too.

Tldr.

Anyway, that said, with tough decisions to make, The Flyers have decided to shore up their goal line by adding Antti Raanta at a cap hit of 1M. They believe their tandem of Schneider - Raanta will likely end up the most elite in the league, and will take one more good goaltender off the market for the few teams who still have not picked one.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
XX - XX - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 55.863333M

Some one please pm next for me.


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
> Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
> XX - Paul Stastny - XX
> XX - XX - XX
> 
> Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
> XX - Sami Vatanen
> XX - XX
> 
> Cory Schneider
> Antti Raanta
> Cap Hit: 55.863333M
> 
> Some one please pm next for me.



Done.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ty sir


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Alex Goligoski. 

Could someone pm next?


----------



## Kent Nilsson

dathockeydoe said:


> select Alex Goligoski.
> 
> Could someone pm next?




Got er done.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

NjD takes Mikko Koivu

Om.next plzzz


----------



## Hoagie

select *Derick Brassard, C*

Will PM next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Pming minnesota, skipping tor


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minny selects Justib Abdelkader.


----------



## Ermo20

There will be no clock on Christmas Day for obvious reasons. Whoever is in the clock at any time on the 25th will have until the morning of the 26th.


----------



## donut

select *Zdeno Chara, D*

can someone help PM next? thanks


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Jaromir Jagr* to make up the missed pick


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## Sparksrus3

THE NEW YORK ISLANDERS ARE PROUD TO SELECT ALEXANDER OVECHKIDDING.

























Able to absorb the cap hit with ease the islanders select a player who may be not at his best this year 
with a new team however is still 52 percent on faceoffs and an all time great in the shootout. This player has always
Been at his best in a 3rd line roll and will fit nicely there with my team .
Come on home FRANS NIELSON

Hate the Rags but sent a PM anyway . Lol


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Pavel Buchnevich (LW/C) ($925,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Paneerboy

Sparksrus3 said:


> THE NEW YORK ISLANDERS ARE PROUD TO SELECT ALEXANDER OVECHKIDDING.




I nearly had a heart attack reading this.

You should be ashamed


----------



## donut

_Hartford selects *Valtteri Filppula, C*_


----------



## Advanced stats

Quebec selects Andre Burakowsky and bobby Ryan as our second line wingers! 

PM sending


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it that I didn't get a PM!? _

The Swedish Sabres are proud to select...






*LW - Carl Hagelin*​


----------



## Sparksrus3

Paneerboy said:


> I nearly had a heart attack reading this.
> 
> You should be ashamed




I am more ashamed to be an Islander fan .Was it that bad ? 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS MY NEW OLD FRIEND AND TO EVERYONE HERE.
EVEN THE GUY IN THE QUAKERSTATE OIL ADD THAT I HAVE HAD TO X OUT 375 times this week.


----------



## donut

Hartford selects Nino Niederreiter, RW

out atm, someone help me pm next


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

donut said:


> Hartford selects Nino Niederreiter, RW
> 
> out atm, someone help me pm next




Damn you...


----------



## hi

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Nino Niederreiter (RW)*






donut said:


> Hartford selects Nino Niederreiter, RW
> 
> out atm, someone help me pm next


----------



## donut

Lame, wasn't updated. 

I'll take Brock Nelson instead.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Mike Ribeiro (C) ($3,500,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Ermo20

donut said:


> Lame, wasn't updated.
> 
> I'll take Brock Nelson instead.




Sorry about that, I'll try to update it soon. I've been pretty busy the past 24 hours.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minnesota selects Nick Bonino


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Team Sweden skips by PM. PMing donut.


----------



## donut

select *Brandon Carlo, D*

Bit of a reach but I want to reunite the Chara-Carlo pairing. Someone help me the next GM please as I'm still out. Thanks!


----------



## Kent Nilsson

donut said:


> select *Brandon Carlo, D*
> 
> Bit of a reach but I want to reunite the Chara-Carlo pairing. Someone help me the next GM please as I'm still out. Thanks!




Done. I'm so productive tonight.


----------



## Sparksrus3

The islanders select LW Antoine Roussel for the 3rd line .
He is a plus player on a team with many minus players ,plays with some sandpaper in his game,
Seems to always lose his fights though lol, and puts points on the board each year.just the guy I need.
bonjour Antoine
I need help with the next PM please


----------



## Ermo20

First and second posts will definitely be updated sometime today, probably in the afternoon. Sorry for the inconvenience, I've just been busy.


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it?_

The Swedish Sabres are proud to select...






*C - Carl Soderberg!*

He hasn't had a strong start to the year, but when he is on he can be a high end 3C or even fill that 2C role.​


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Nick Bjugstad*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Bjugstad fell crazy far.

EDIT: 3 picks before me... pls don't mess up my plan!


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils are happy to bring back our Captain Andy Greene!


----------



## TheTechNoir

Skoalvalchuk said:


> The New Jersey Devils are happy to bring back our Captain Andy Greene!






TheTechNoir said:


> EDIT: 3 picks before me... pls don't mess up my plan!




Mother !!!
Crap lol. Had to be my first pick in a lot of turns I wanted bad and specifically. 2 picks before me.


----------



## dathockeydoe

No pm. Send your pm's or ask others to. 

---------

 select Tuevo Teravainen





pming next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Really bummed about Greene lol.

Good thing I have such a strong goaltending tandem and some defensively responsible fwds.

Alright, the Flyers are going to select the best fourth line C in hockey (if you want to call him a fourth liner) in *Casey Cizikas* at 3.35M, operating under the philosophy that an elite goaltender, a #1 D, and strength down the middle are the highest priorities in structuring a roster.

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
XX - Casey Cizikas - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - XX

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 59.198333M

Pming next


----------



## hi

select

*Jeff Petry (D)*


----------



## Tryamkin

nvm schols is slow


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## Tryamkin

select C Brandon Dubinsky


----------



## Ermo20

select Nikita Zadorov, D. Will make it fancy later.

PMing next.


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Mike Fisher
PM'ing next


----------



## Scholarships

Marco Scandella

 

Jamie Benn / Patrice Bergeron / Jonathan Drouin 
Tomas Tatar / Matt Duchene / Blake Wheeler
XX / Bo Horvat / Kyle Palmieri 
XX / XX / XX

Hampus Lindholm / Erik Johnson
Marco Scandella / Matt Niskanen
XX / Justin Braun

XX
XX

Hey ermo can you edit my roster on the roster page? Thanks


----------



## Ermo20

select Ben Hutton via PM.

PMing next.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Pick 270 Montreal is skipped . Had 4 hours now.

St. Louis up pick 271


----------



## Sparksrus3

Ermo20 said:


> select Ben Hutton via PM.
> 
> PMing next.




Funny exact same time

Merry Christmas


----------



## hi

Ermo20 said:


> select Ben Hutton via PM.
> 
> PMing next.




Never got the pm 

 select

*Alex Killorn (LW)*


----------



## Ermo20

showjaxx said:


> Never got the pm
> 
> select
> 
> *Alex Killorn (LW)*




I ended up leaving it to Sparksrus3 since he responded at the same time .


----------



## hi

Ermo20 said:


> I ended up leaving it to Sparksrus3 since he responded at the same time .




Instead of 2 I got 0  No big deal I knew I was going to have to pick soon anyway


----------



## Kent Nilsson

showjaxx said:


> Never got the pm
> 
> select
> 
> *Alex Killorn (LW)*




Good one, I almost picked him.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Ermo20 said:


> I ended up leaving it to Sparksrus3 since he responded at the same time .




Talk about throwing someone under the zamboni. If I go back at Ermo he will just delete all my selections 
and I will be stuck later with Brian Strait on my top pair.


Happy Holidays !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> Talk about throwing someone under the zamboni. If I go back at Ermo he will just delete all my selections
> and I will be stuck later with Brian Strait on my top pair.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays !!!!!!!!!



Nah I wouldn't do that. It's my fault really, I was being lazy and expected you to do it at the same time.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## ikyan

Has it been long enough to skip Edmonton yet?


----------



## Ermo20

ikyan said:


> Has it been long enough to skip Edmonton yet?




As a matter of fact, yes.

 officially skipped.

 PMed me selections but since their GM is online I'll let him go ahead.


----------



## ikyan

Caps take David Perron and Nathan Beaulieu


----------



## TheTechNoir

Bowl yew was bound to go soon. Noice. Killorn too, i added him to my shortlist in like round 4


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.

Reminder that the clock is on today, though it won't be tomorrow.


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Kevin Klein* and *Chad Johnson*.


----------



## hi

select

*Tobias Rieder (RW)*


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Darnell Nurse


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Mathieu Perreault
PM'ing next


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Andrew Ladd!*





*Next GM PMed.

(Also, the first and second posts will be updated pretty soon)*


----------



## Ermo20

skipped.

Vancouver is now on the clock, though they technically have until the morning of the 26th to make their pick. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scholarships

Brock boeser

 

Jamie Benn - Patrice Bergeron - Blake Wheeler
Jonathan Drouin - Matt Duchene - Kyle Palmieri
Tomas Tatar - Bo Horvat - Brock Boeser
XX - XX - XX

Hampus Lindholm - Erik Johnson
Marco Scandella - Matt Niskanen
XX - Justin Braun

G
G


----------



## Advanced stats

Scholarships said:


> Brock boeser
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Benn - Patrice Bergeron - Blake Wheeler
> Jonathan Drouin - Matt Duchene - Kyle Palmieri
> Tomas Tatar - Bo Horvat - Brock Boeser
> XX - XX - XX
> 
> Hampus Lindholm - Erik Johnson
> Marco Scandella - Matt Niskanen
> XX - Justin Braun
> 
> G
> G




@Ermo, your OP specefically says current NHL players and 2017 draft prospects are eligible to be drafted.

Is this legit?

I may have gone down this prospect route a while ago if I had known.


----------



## Ermo20

my name is Bob said:


> @Ermo, your OP specefically says current NHL players and 2017 draft prospects are eligible to be drafted.
> 
> Is this legit?
> 
> I may have gone down this prospect route a while ago if I had known.




Anyone signed to an NHL team, to be more specific (I didn't really expect this to be a problem).

So even though Boeser doesn't have a contract and has his rights held by Vancouver, since 2017 prospects without a contract or a team are allowed to be picked, I can't really veto this selection.

So yes, feel free to go down the prospect route.


----------



## Advanced stats

Ermo20 said:


> Anyone signed to an NHL team, to be more specific (I didn't really expect this to be a problem).
> 
> So even though Boeser doesn't have a contract and his his rights held by Vancouver, since 2017 prospects without a contract or a team are allowed to be picked, I can't really veto this selection.
> 
> So yes, feel free to go down the prospect route.




Thanks! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## hi

select

*Marc Methot (D)*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Philly up with pick # 283

Merry Christmas


----------



## TheTechNoir

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Marc Methot (D)*




Bruh r u serious. Lmao. When I for a change badly wanted a specific dman last time, greene, I posted like 3 picks prior saying I hope no one takes my next pick.

This pick was the same again, but I figured I wouldn't say anything so hopefully no one would make a LD association/jinx it. Lol. That was my guy tho.

I will post soon or tmrw morning. Drunk but I got my laptop on the otherside of this bed


----------



## TheTechNoir

Hell Toby Enstrom I guess
Top 4 L
Some one pm next pls
Ty


----------



## Sparksrus3

Jets are up
Pick #284

Pm sent


----------



## Sparksrus3

Ermo20 said:


> *Pittsburgh proudly selects Andrew Ladd!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next GM PMed.
> 
> (Also, the first and second posts will be updated pretty soon)*





Your op specifically mentions current NHL players.
I see him every freaken game. He falls short of the qualification .Is he on the roster yes,NHL player nah.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Shea Theodore LHD

Pming next 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Wow ppl are slow today

Taking that no window thing to heart lol


----------



## Tryamkin

select RW Troy Brouwer

Sorry for skip, literally been out for 3 days


----------



## TheTechNoir

Tryamkin said:


> select RW Troy Brouwer
> 
> Sorry for skip, literally been out for 3 days




Your wife is lurking


----------



## TheTechNoir

Jersey skipped


----------



## TheTechNoir

Msged hoagie-det


----------



## Hoagie

To make up the previously skipped pick the  select *Andrew Cogliano, LW/C*

And with this one the  select *Zach Bogosian, D*


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Frederik Andersen*


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

New Jerzey is back & sects Jannik Hansen


----------



## Sparksrus3

Not a sexy pick here. I once again go for a physical player as my team surely needs a little bit more get in your face players. He is in his 4th NHL season and a big physical force on the backend . 
At least he always is when his team plays my favorite team. Currently playing 20-25 minutes a game 
And is second in the NHL in +/-. I realize his team is on a roll but I think that he is a contributor to the success and not just a passenger. I am pleasantly surprised he is still on the board .Pushing Justin Schultz down to the bottom pair the islanders select
D David Savard


Pm sent to Donut
Boston is up


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sparksrus3 said:


> Not a sexy pick here. I once again go for a physical player as my team surely needs a little bit more get in your face players. He is in his 4th NHL season and a big physical force on the backend .
> At least he always is when his team plays my favorite team. Currently playing 20-25 minutes a game
> And is second in the NHL in +/-. I realize his team is on a roll but I think that he is a contributor to the success and not just a passenger. I am pleasantly surprised he is still on the board .Pushing Justin Schultz down to the bottom pair the islanders select
> D David Savard
> 
> 
> Pm sent to Donut
> Boston is up




Thats a perfectly good pick, he was one of three remaining RDs I wanted most. And if I wasnt without a second pairing LD I wouldve considered him over Enstrom


----------



## donut

select *Kevin Fiala, LW/RW*


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it?_

Inspired by today's WJC we wanted to select the stud D that is Rasmus Dahlen to complete our top-4 since Sweden lacks 2nd pairing D big time, but since 2018s arent eligible here....

We settle for Mini Willy, *Alex Nylander!*


----------



## Paneerboy

Zemgus26 said:


> _How Swede is it?_
> 
> Inspired by today's WJC we wanted to select the stud D that is Rasmus Dahlen to complete our top-4 since Sweden lacks 2nd pairing D big time, but since 2018s arent eligible here....
> 
> We settle for little Willy, *Alex Nylander!*




Mini Willy?


----------



## MackAttack26

Paneerboy said:


> Mini Willy?




I like it.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minny picks Trevor Daley.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Jean-Gabriel Pageau (C) ($900,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## donut

Hartford selects *Ryan Strome, C/RW*

can someone PM the next guy? thanks


----------



## Ermo20

donut said:


> Hartford selects *Ryan Strome, C/RW*
> 
> can someone PM the next guy? thanks




If no one's done it yet I just did.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Ermo20 said:


> If no one's done it yet I just did.




I think youre up in donut's draft.


----------



## King Weber

when it's my turn go ahead and skip me and I'll make the pick once I'm back. Would PM the pick but I have no idea who to choose.


----------



## Advanced stats

At a party, and not remembering my short list. 

Quebec selects Leo Komarov and Joel Ward!

2 elite 3rd liners who do all the grunt work

Donut is up


----------



## Sparksrus3

After Hartford makes a selection the Rangers have requested (2 posts earlier) to be skipped and will make up later.
So the next PM goes to Minnesota. 

This way it keeps things moving a little. 
Thanks for the heads up King Weber.

Pm sent to Donut just in case


----------



## MackAttack26

If someone trades me a Swedish top-4 RHD I'd be willing to overpay a little with a really good forward.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Zemgus26 said:


> If someone trades me a Swedish top-4 RHD I'd be willing to overpay a little with a really good forward.




Is Vatanen Swedish enough?


----------



## Ermo20

Hartford skipped, Rangers skipped by request, so Minnesota has been PMed again.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

I need a right-handed thug. And apparently corsi is the ****. Therefore, *RADKO GUDAS* is my guy.






Look at how mean that ****er is. He has a big beard.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Paul Martin (D) ($4,850,000)_

​


----------



## MackAttack26

_How Swede is it?_

Buffalo selects...*D - Johnny Oduya*


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> I need a right-handed thug. And apparently corsi is the ****. Therefore, *RADKO GUDAS* is my guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how mean that ****er is. He has a big beard.




Calling a good player like Gudas a thug is ******** and disrespect.

Gudas is a solid top-4 defencemen. I would've taken him already if I didn't already have 2 RDs. People on hfboards seem to have this idea that he's a goon or a Jody Shelley type, or enforcer or something. I don't remember seeing goons out there being the best defencemen on the ice for stretches of time.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Pming isles


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Haha sorry, english is not my first language so thug is not really derogatory to me. I mean I did take him I know hes a good player. I cant believe Yzerman traded him and a 1st for Coburn.


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> Haha sorry, english is not my first language so thug is not really derogatory to me. I mean I did take him I know hes a good player.




Lol, all good. My post sounds harsher or more directed at you than I meant for it too also. It's just that a lot of people really have him pigeon holed into a certain role that doesn't reflect reality, I am talking more towards that.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Needing 1 more D man the isles look for a little Hollywood star power for the 
Front row.hopefully he brings his wife to the games . Able to absorb the cap hit with ease due to the excellent 
cap management ( lol ) the islanders welcome a veteran with a mean
streak. Maybe not the player he was a few years back he still log
20-25+ minutes every night. The isles select Dion Phaneuf.


Pm sent


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Reilly Smith*


----------



## Hoagie

select *Dylan Strome, C*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Any one interested in a trade?
I'm looking to acquire any pick from 313-315 in exchange for pick 325 & 348

EDIT: Saw 313 for Strome, make that 314


----------



## Sparksrus3

TheTechNoir said:


> Any one interested in a trade?
> I'm looking to acquire any pick from 313-315 in exchange for pick 325 & 348
> 
> EDIT: Saw 313 for Strome, make that 314




Strome was pick 303. Put down the tequila


----------



## TheTechNoir

sparksrus3 said:


> strome was pick 303. Put down the tequila




304-315


----------



## Sparksrus3

TheTechNoir said:


> 304-315




Your offer is more than fair. I see it being accepted . Wish I had a pick .
I was going to put together a similar offer and extend it like you did but your spots are better than mine well played


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sparksrus3 said:


> Your offer is more than fair. I see it being accepted . Wish I had a pick .
> I was going to put together a similar offer and extend it like you did but your spots are better than mine well played




Thanks. Yeah, I figured near central draft pick has a lot of appeal to it. I may attempt to negotiate an additional later round pick in return also though, but that would depend on who accepted or not.

And lol, going from page to page trying to remember the number and getting it wrong, I failed to even notice that I was listing two numbers that were right beside each other. It's not the lick hers fault, but... it's rum, not tequila. 

Lol, holly daze is the worst. I was at week 10 1/2 out of a 12 week cut (bodyfat cutting after putting on mass for a year) come xmas eve... With the last few days, plus my bday aka new years coming in a few more days, and one friend passing away and another being given 6 months (I don't say that for sympathy, pls don't take it as such, just spit balling live stuff lol) let's just say that 12 weeks is probably going to be more like 14.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils select Conor Sheary


----------



## Ermo20

We have a trade to announce:

 receive Philadelphia's 16th and 17th round picks (325 and 348)

 receive Pittsburgh's 15th and 18th round picks (310 and 363)


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ermo20 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> receive Philadelphia's 16th and 17th round picks (325 and 348)
> 
> receive Pittsburgh's 15th and 18th round picks (310 and 363)






TBH, it was about 40% because I wanted particular players, but 60% because I wanted to at least have one trade in this thing, as it is for fun. Still no one has traded a player yet as far I know? :O


----------



## Paneerboy

Yeah it's really odd, not like other drafts we've done.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Ermo20 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> receive Philadelphia's 16th and 17th round picks (325 and 348)
> 
> receive Pittsburgh's 15th and 18th round picks (310 and 363)




What is the point for Pittsburgh exactly ?


----------



## TheTechNoir

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> What is the point for Pittsburgh exactly ?





What is the point for me? We have a situation where I get 2 picks in quick succession soon. He has a bit longer of a wait, but then 4 picks in quick succession where I have none, then I get another.

It's a fairly balanced trade, and the talent scaling is such right now that getting a bunch extra soon is comparable to getting a bit extra very soon.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Oh, I get it from your perspective. Not sure why someone would want to trade down in a higher round for no added incentive whatsoever but oh well. All in good fun I guess.


----------



## Ermo20

AndreRedLightRacicot said:


> What is the point for Pittsburgh exactly ?




Picks in quick succession. Though I'll have to wait until next round to pick, after that I have two sets of picks four picks apart.

Whereas Philadelphia will wait until their 18th round pick after the 15th round pick I traded them, though they'll end up with the best player in the trade.

Fair enough in my opinion.

And besides, it's just a mock draft. Half the point is the fun of making a trade.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ermo20 said:


> Picks in quick succession. Though I'll have to wait until next round to pick, after that I have two sets of picks four picks apart.
> 
> Whereas Philadelphia will wait until their 18th round pick after the 15th round pick I traded them, though they'll end up with the best player in the trade.
> 
> Fair enough in my opinion.
> 
> And besides, it's just a mock draft. Half the point is the fun of making a trade.




Exactly. And plus, it's not like Ermo is missing out on a Panarin or something. By this stage, things are pretty thinned out and equalized or debatable more so.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Well your own two other picks are not relevant with this. Sure sure talking trades is fun. Sry for trolling lel.


----------



## MackAttack26

Speaking of trades...any forward except Backstrom OTB in a deal for a Swedish top-4 D (either side will do actually).

You know you guys wanna make a trade


----------



## dathockeydoe

Randomly checking... wasn't pm'ed. Again. 

I'll pick soon here.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Cam Talbot

pming next


----------



## TheTechNoir

dathockeydoe said:


> Randomly checking... wasn't pm'ed. Again.
> 
> I'll pick soon here.




:/
Yeah, when I see some one pick, I naively assume unless otherwise stated that a pm is sent or pending. 

I have at times wondered tho when i just see such and such picks so and so and nothing else. 

Please every one, state after every single pick, either
Pm sent (and send one)
Or request that another user send it.


In my case, Philly selects RD *Troy Stetcher* And I will PM within the next half hour, if some one could do it sooner, pls do so


----------



## TheTechNoir

LAK pmed


----------



## TheTechNoir

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
XX - Casey Cizikas - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
Toby Enstrom - Sami Vatanen
XX - Troy Stetcher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 65.873333M


----------



## hi

select

*Jason Zucker (LW)*


----------



## TheTechNoir

dathockeydoe said:


> select Cam Talbot
> 
> pming next




Very nice. Getting him as a back up goalie is a nice thing. Back when I was picking Schneider, I had Cam under consideration if other goalies I wanted were already gone. Raanta was the only one ahead of Talbot for me when I picked my back-up.


----------



## dathockeydoe

TheTechNoir said:


> Very nice. Getting him as a back up goalie is a nice thing. Back when I was picking Schneider, I had Cam under consideration if other goalies I wanted were already gone. Raanta was the only one ahead of Talbot for me when I picked my back-up.




He'd probably be my majority starter. Hellebuyck is a beast though so with him with contract, I'd be thrilled with this. Talbot is a lot better than most realize.


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

dathockeydoe said:


> He'd probably be my majority starter. Hellebuyck is a beast though so with him with contract, I'd be thrilled with this. Talbot is a lot better than most realize.




Yeah, tbh that's what I was thinking. But with you taking Helle first I just figured you planned to start him.

Talbot is really good.


----------



## TheTechNoir

ChI skip.

Flyers select *Scott Hartnell* at a cap hit of 4.75M

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas - XX

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - Troy Stetcher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 64.873333

CGY PMed
Also, a trade was brokered last night, so that'll break soon. It involves Toby Enstrom


----------



## Sparksrus3

Only 1 pick made so far today .
Must be a Christmas hangover .


----------



## TheTechNoir

Yeah lol. It's about as quiet as xmas day was


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Michael Frolik
PM'ing next


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> Yeah lol. It's about as quiet as xmas day was




Speaking of, *there will also be no clock on Saturday and Sunday* due to New Year's. So at 11 EST on Friday night, the person on the clock then technically has until Monday morning to make their pick.


----------



## Ermo20

This trade was sent into me, awaiting confirmation from both GMs involved: 

/




receive Toby Enstrom and PIT 18th round pick

 receive BUF 16th and 17th round picks


----------



## Sparksrus3

Ermo20 said:


> Speaking of, *there will also be no clock on Saturday and Sunday* due to New Year's. So at 11 EST on Friday night, the person on the clock then technically has until Monday morning to make their pick.






Ermo must be celebrating big time. 
Happy new year


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> Ermo must be celebrating big time.
> Happy new year




 Not really, though it's quite nice to have a break. Picks will probably still be made but many of us will be busy. I myself will be busy watching the Clemson-Ohio State game .


----------



## MackAttack26

Ermo20 said:


> This trade was sent into me, awaiting confirmation from both GMs involved:
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> receive Toby Enstrom and PIT 18th round pick
> 
> receive BUF 16th and 17th round picks




Confirm. Glad to add a top-4 D since there is no draftable ones left. Thanks to Phillies GM for the easy talks.


----------



## Tryamkin

LW Josh Bailey


----------



## Scholarships

steve mason


----------



## TheTechNoir

Zemgus26 said:


> Confirm. Glad to add a top-4 D since there is no draftable ones left. Thanks to Phillies GM for the easy talks.




Thanks man. Likewise.
I really like the novelty of your concept team tbh, plus with my goalie tandem strength and missing 2 rds of picks, I was hoping all along to lace a 2nd trade to get picks back. Neat to trade a player.


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## hi

select

*Jason Demers (D)*


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Timo Meier*.

PM'ing next.


----------



## ikyan

Caps take Mike Green and Bryan Rust.


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Andrew Shaw*.

PM'ing next.


----------



## hi

select

*Jake McCabe (D)*


----------



## Ermo20

Happy one month anniversary! Today it's been exactly a month since we started.

Anyway, with only five rounds remaining, you can start announcing if you'd like to forfeit your picks in rounds 21-24. Teams will be filled up by then, so the only reason you'd use these picks is to add any depth that remains onto your team. You will have to cut some players in the end so you have 20, though you may go over the cap in these rounds (you do have to cut enough players so you're under it at the end).

 will forfeit picks in round 21-24.


----------



## NateTheGr8

Sorry busy time of the year 

 select Paul Byron and Arturi Lehkonen


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Jacob Markstrom
PM'ing next


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Ermo20 said:


> Happy one month anniversary! Today it's been exactly a month since we started.
> 
> Anyway, with only five rounds remaining, you can start announcing if you'd like to forfeit your picks in rounds 21-24. Teams will be filled up by then, so the only reason you'd use these picks is to add any depth that remains onto your team. You will have to cut some players in the end so you have 20, though you may go over the cap in these rounds (you do have to cut enough players so you're under it at the end).
> 
> will forfeit picks in round 21-24.




Six months ago today PK Subban was traded for Shea Weber.

I guess Ill forfeit too.


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects Jussi Jokinen!
He's a bit on the expensive side but we expected him to go earlier. Though he's old he still plays well.*




*PMing next.*


----------



## Scholarships

Thatcher Demko. He will be developing in the AHL while Mason is the current stopgap. We believe he will be an elite starter in the future 

Jamie Benn - Patrice Bergeron - Blake Wheeler
Jonathan Drouin - Matt Duchene - Kyle Palmieri
Tomas Tatar - Bo Horvat - Brock Boeser
XX - XX - XX

Hampus Lindholm - Erik Johnson
Marco Scandella - Matt Niskanen
XX - Justin Braun

Steve Mason
G

Developing Prospects:
Thatcher Demko

also tbh i have no idea who is next, can someone pm for me?


----------



## Ermo20

Scholarships said:


> Thatcher Demko. He will be developing in the AHL while Mason is the current stopgap. We believe he will be an elite starter in the future
> 
> Jamie Benn - Patrice Bergeron - Blake Wheeler
> Jonathan Drouin - Matt Duchene - Kyle Palmieri
> Tomas Tatar - Bo Horvat - Brock Boeser
> XX - XX - XX
> 
> Hampus Lindholm - Erik Johnson
> Marco Scandella - Matt Niskanen
> XX - Justin Braun
> 
> Steve Mason
> G
> 
> Developing Prospects:
> Thatcher Demko
> 
> also tbh i have no idea who is next, can someone pm for me?



Los Angeles is next so I've PMed them.

Also technically Chicago is still on the clock until 3:08 EST (it was not three hours, it's fine though).


----------



## Scholarships

thanks ermo.

I just picked because I got a pm haha


----------



## hi

select

*Michael Grabner (W)*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Pick # 325
Pittsburgh up

Pm sent


----------



## Sparksrus3

I hate to say skip Pittsburgh since Ermo made this great draft possible.
Someone else PM Winnipeg I can't do it to Ermo


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> I hate to say skip Pittsburgh since Ermo made this great draft possible.
> Someone else PM Winnipeg I can't do it to Ermo




Sorry for the holdup. My phone chose the perfect time to run out of battery, as it did so while I was trying to pick. So I had to wait until I got home.


*Pittsburgh proudly selects Brayden McNabb!*




*PMing next.*


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Kyle Connor

Pming next


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils select Mike Matheson!

Pming next


----------



## Hoagie

select *Alexei Emelin, D*

PMing next.


----------



## Paneerboy

select *Christian Dvorak*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Isles skipped, PMing Boston


----------



## Sparksrus3

With the next pick the isles select a faceoff machine for the 4th line center position.
At 57 percent he completes the center position where all 4 are 50 percent and above.
This statistically gives us an advantage after every whistle.
Also with a realistic chance at 40-50 points the islanders select 

Tyler Bozak



Pm sent to donut / boston

And happy new year of course to all. Make it safe and happy


----------



## Sparksrus3

News flash

In an expected move the New York Islanders name John Tavares as captain.
Roman Josi and Andrei Markov will each wear an A . 

Why not. After all this is a real team. I wish.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Reassembling the infamous Bozak/Phaneuf duo.


----------



## TheTechNoir

The Flyers elect to appoint Wayne Simmonds as team captain, with Karl Alzner & Casey Cizikas serving as alternate captains.

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - XX

Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
XX - Sami Vatanen
XX - Troy Stetcher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 64.873333



BTW: To any one interested, I will be running a detailed simulation NHL season with no trades or injuries using our rosters... It WILL be a 30-team league, so... The remaining teams will have the scraps or left-overs lol. Will be especially interesting or amusing to see if any of them bested any of our 21.


----------



## Sparksrus3

TakinMaattaOnMyRide said:


> Reassembling the infamous Bozak/Phaneuf duo.




Bozak and Phaneuf
Injury attorneys 
Just dial 888-8888.

You have to do the Celino and Barnes tune in your head.


----------



## Sparksrus3

TheTechNoir said:


> The Flyers elect to appoint Wayne Simmonds as team captain, with Karl Alzner & Casey Cizikas serving as alternate captains.
> 
> Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
> Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
> XX - Paul Stastny - XX
> Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - XX
> 
> Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
> XX - Sami Vatanen
> XX - Troy Stetcher
> 
> Cory Schneider
> Antti Raanta
> Cap Hit: 64.873333
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: To any one interested, I will be running a detailed simulation NHL season with no trades or injuries using our rosters... It WILL be a 30-team league, so... The remaining teams will have the scraps or left-overs lol. Will be especially interesting or amusing to see if any of them bested any of our 21.




That sound FANTASTIC . Thanks in advance.
With my impenetrable 6 man defense, combined with the leagues best goalie and high faceoff win percentage I see a GAA under 1.00. Ha ha kidding kidding


----------



## TheTechNoir

Hehe.

No problem man, I think it will be fun, in line with the draft itself, 'for fun'.

Upon completion of the draft, I would say it will probably take anywhere from a couple of days to about a week, and I will take some story-line type notes, like points leaders after each month, etc.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Up next pick # 332
This pick belongs to philly After a trade with Buffalo

Boston skipped

Pm sent

Batter up!!!!


----------



## TheTechNoir

Thanks man.


Philly re-adds a Top-4 Dman in *Xavier Ouellet* at a cap hit of 715K.

In my opinion, he is Detroit's second best d-man on the defensive side of the game after DeKeyser**. He was a treat to watch in the QMJHL too. Really underrated player IMO who is just starting to really blossom and develop. There ARE better d-men available, however, I feel they are all on the RD side of things.

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - XX

Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
Xavier Ouellet - Sami Vatanen
XX - Troy Stetcher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 65.588333

CHI GM Pm'ed


** = He has not consistently shown this yet, however, he has shown it at times, and I believe that within the next month or two he will be showing it pretty often, and definitely before the end of the season.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Pick # 333 up
Chicago acquired in a trade with Minnesota 

Pm sent to chicago

Let's go let's go .
Ermo is pulling the clock this weekend 




Batter up !!!!!


Happy new years !!!'


----------



## King Weber

CHI skipped again. 















_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Ryan Pulock (D) ($863,333)_



*Next GM PM'd*​


----------



## Ermo20

So despite the fact that the clock is off until Monday, I am skipping this pick (it has been three hours outside the normal grace period anyway). Hartford's GM has missed their last three picks with Hartford and Boston, and based on those missed picks, I wouldn't be surprised if this one would also end up being missed. Even though there is no clock this weekend due to New Year's, I want some progress to be made, and based on their recent inactivity I'm unsure if we'll get anything done this weekend.

This does not mean the clock is on, this just means that an exception is being made because Hartford/Boston still have to make up three other picks.

Quebec has been PMed.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Advanced stats

Quebec selects(with 9 points in his first 19 games) Anthony De Angelo! 

Also selects Anthony Duclair! 

Pming donut.


----------



## TheTechNoir

my name is Bob said:


> Quebec selects(with 9 points in his first 19 games) Anthony De Angelo!
> 
> Also selects Anthony Duclair!
> 
> Pming donut.




Lol, see my previous pick.  See where I mentioned that there was better d available, but they were RD? I had multiple in mind, but, Anthony DeAngelo was number 1 easily.

Nice one.


----------



## Advanced stats

TheTechNoir said:


> Lol, see my previous pick.  See where I mentioned that there was better d available, but they were RD? I had multiple in mind, but, Anthony DeAngelo was number 1 easily.
> 
> Nice one.




Haha I seriously noticed that and took a minute to think about it. Finally I said "screw it" and just made the pick 

I'm also thrilled with the Duclair selection. He had 44 points last season and is playing great, just in a sophomore slump


----------



## TheTechNoir

my name is Bob said:


> Haha I seriously noticed that and took a minute to think about it. Finally I said "screw it" and just made the pick
> 
> I'm also thrilled with the Duclair selection. He had 44 points last season and is playing great, just in a sophomore slump




Definitely. In the context of this 'competition' draft if you will, it is sort of for the right now, but, it's also for fun, so you can assemble a prospect heavy team, etc. However, my point is, he has future positives, but also like you said last season, even right now, he could easily be doing just as well or better with the right team/line-mates. And this changes his team/line-mates.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ermo20 said:


> So despite the fact that the clock is off until Monday, I am skipping this pick (it has been three hours outside the normal grace period anyway). Hartford's GM has missed their last three picks with Hartford and Boston, and based on those missed picks, I wouldn't be surprised if this one would also end up being missed. Even though there is no clock this weekend due to New Year's, I want some progress to be made, and based on their recent inactivity I'm unsure if we'll get anything done this weekend.
> 
> This does not mean the clock is on, this just means that an exception is being made because Hartford/Boston still have to make up three other picks.
> 
> Quebec has been PMed.
> 
> Happy New Year!




So, it's his turn again, and 3+ hours passed. Do we skip again or no?


----------



## Kent Nilsson

donut has been mia for like a week, he must have issues. Im waiting for Rangers.


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> So, it's his turn again, and 3+ hours passed. Do we skip again or no?




It's been three hours again anyway so let's skip again. Rangers PMed.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Evander Kane (LW) ($5,250,000)_



*Next GM PM'd*​


----------



## Kent Nilsson

select Michael Raffl


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Is it Sweden or Philly up ?


----------



## TheTechNoir

TakinMaattaOnMyRide said:


> select Michael Raffl




Me, ty for checking.


Also, crap! Lol. That was my pick. Had it planned long ago, tho with a back up plan. Was going to slot him onto my first line and pop Cammaleri down to the third.

Flyers will instead select RW *Cal Clutterbuck*.


Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - XX
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - Cal Clutterbuck

Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
Xavier Ouellet - Sami Vatanen
XX - Troy Stetcher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 68.338333


About to PM next.


----------



## Sparksrus3

After getting the PM I hope everything is ok with Donut and his family . 
With my short list getting shorter after the Clutterstache pick its getting tougher to finish.

This next pick has the same number of points as Ovechkin and more goals than Tavares and Duchene .
I realize his team is on a roll and this is most definetly a contributing factor to his 65 point pace.
I certainly don't expect it to last. However being in a bottom 6 roll forces him to play a little D which 
we all know he doesn't do much of . He is a plus player and it seems he is unstoppable on the power play . After considering others with this pick I keep returning here as I feel he will be taken right away 
If I pass. The icing on the cake is his $650,000 price tag . This scoring winger has a career avg of around 45 points per 80 games played is most certainly playing for a contract. 
Feeling he will fit perfectly with Nielson and Roussel the islanders select 27 year old right wing 

Sam Gagner.



Happy New Years

Pick # 344 up next
PM sent to Toronto / Paneerboy


----------



## FlamerForLife

Sparksrus3 said:


> After getting the PM I hope everything is ok with Donut and his family .
> With my short list getting shorter after the Clutterstache pick its getting tougher to finish.
> 
> This next pick has the same number of points as Ovechkin and more goals than Tavares and Duchene .
> I realize his team is on a roll and this is most definetly a contributing factor to his 65 point pace.
> I certainly don't expect it to last. However being in a bottom 6 roll forces him to play a little D which
> we all know he doesn't do much of . He is a plus player and it seems he is unstoppable on the power play . After considering others with this pick I keep returning here as I feel he will be taken right away
> If I pass. The icing on the cake is his $650,000 price tag . This scoring winger has a career avg of around 45 points per 80 games played is most certainly playing for a contract.
> Feeling he will fit perfectly with Nielson and Roussel the islanders select 27 year old right wing
> 
> Sam Gagner.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years
> 
> Pick # 344 up next
> PM sent to Toronto / Paneerboy



I was hoping he would slip to my next pick!


----------



## Sparksrus3

Since I have already put all the outside Christmas lights away and this board is on a 
mid winter break you can have Gagner if you really wanted him. I am indifferent .
He was tops on my short list but I have other gems ready to be plucked . Lol
Let me know

We can exchange some picks or include players to spice it up a bit 
Cheers


In fact , everyone on my roster is available if the deal is right . Not necessarily an overpay. It just has to be right.
The store is open to all.


Toronto on the clock for 23 hours . Just an observation .
Ermo did say no clock but he wanted some progress.

Giants Interception !!!!!!!!
Redskins out of the playoffs .

Great pick


----------



## Ermo20

Winter break is over, clock is back on. Definitely satisfied with the result of the Clemson game on Saturday.

 skipped,  PMed.


----------



## TheTechNoir

DET Skipped, pming next..


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

New Jersey selects Calvin Pickard! (Phone dying, someone pm nex please!)


----------



## TheTechNoir

Done.


----------



## Paneerboy

With our skipped pick the  select *Cody Ceci*


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing myself.


Pittsburgh proudly selects Mikkel Boedker!




Next GM PMed.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Brayden Point






pming next.


----------



## hi

select

*Marcus Kruger (C)*


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Van skips. Minnesota is pleased to have the luxury to add a very cerebral face-off specialist who is also an unreal PKer, Brandon Sutter !






PM Ermo


----------



## Ermo20

*Pittsburgh proudly selects promising goalie prospect Ilya Samsonov! He will complement John Gibson, another young goalie, and will be his backup.*




*Next GM PMed.

First and second posts will be updated sometime tomorrow morning.*


----------



## King Weber

The New York Rangers are proud to announce, that Ryan McDonagh, Alex Pietrangelo, Brendan Gallagher and Patrick Kane will all share the captains duties and wear A's on their chest for the team.​


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Trevor Van Riemsdyk
PM'ing next GM


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## hi

select

*Patrik Berglund (C)*


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Ryan Dzingel*.

PM'ing next.


----------



## TheTechNoir

TakinMaattaOnMyRide said:


> Van skips. Minnesota is pleased to have the luxury to add a very cerebral face-off specialist who is also an unreal PKer, Brandon Sutter !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Ermo




Nice. Theres a few guys like this that I had short listed forever but already roll filled, surprised about their length of lasting.


Btw: it's nit picky but I noticed it is listed as pick 363 that I traded to BUF. I was under the impression, perhaps incorrectly, that I was trading my 18th rd pick (367), not my 18th rd pick acquired from PIT


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> Nice. Theres a few guys like this that I had short listed forever but already roll filled, surprised about their length of lasting.
> 
> 
> Btw: it's nit picky but I noticed it is listed as pick 363 that I traded to BUF. I was under the impression, perhaps incorrectly, that I was trading my 18th rd pick (367), not my 18th rd pick acquired from PIT




My mistake I guess, it was listed as PHI 18th round pick in the original PM I got from you I think.

Though it's only a four pick difference of course, I'll change it to pick 367.

Also,  select via PM, Brian Boyle and Matt Cullen. PMing next.


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Darren Helm*.

PM'ing next.


----------



## hi

select

*Jesper Fast (RW)*


----------



## Ermo20

So I just finished updating the first and second posts, and it looks like we have a total of 11 skipped picks that haven't been made up yet. That's not good. We're so close to the end, and despite the fact that picking players to stock your third and fourth lines may not be very fun for some, we have to try to sort this out so this doesn't end with a lot of missed picks.

Six are from donut, who has been MIA recently, three of which are from Hartford and three from Boston. To prevent Hartford and Boston from missing out, I'll allow anyone to take over those teams. Only rule is that you cannot take them if you already have a second team (two teams limit, so the only way you can take both is if you're not in this currently). As soon as you take over one of those teams, make up their picks.

Chicago has also missed two of those picks. I'd say it's alright for now, but if that becomes a third missed pick we may have to start thinking about finding a new GM.

The remaining three are from Detroit, Vancouver, and Montreal. Since they all have one each, it's not a problem yet. Everyone misses a pick once a while. It's whether you make them up soon that matters.

I understand it's a busy time of year for some of us but if you know you won't be around to pick, maybe PM me a list. I should always be around .


----------



## NateTheGr8

select Charlie Lindgren and Phillip Danault


----------



## Scholarships

Hi, I'll make up my pick later tonight


----------



## King Weber

I can take on Hartford. Will make picks shortly.

edit: Hartford Whalers are proud to select:

Colin Wilson, LW, $3,937,500
Dmitri Orlov, D, $2,570,000
Tomas Plekanec, C, $6,000,000


----------



## FlamerForLife

Didn't get a PM, but luckily I checked the thread.
 select Antoine Vermette
PM'ing next


----------



## TheTechNoir

Thanks Ermo, yeah it wasn't really a big deal, and it wasn't technically specified. But I think the guy I traded with would agree, when saying 'my' 18th rd pick, I was thinking flyers original pick.



The Philadelphia Flyers will add their first 3rd line winger, in underrated *Lee Stempniak*. He isn't one of those 3rd line guys that can play on all 4 lines of a team like Michael Raffl, but he is very good and very underrated as a 3rd liner, and has had a pretty darn consistent career, despite so many team changes. We feel we know exactly what we are getting from him.

Taking Stastny's wing should help his production too.

Cap hit: 2.5M


Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
XX - Paul Stastny - Lee Stempniak
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - Cal Clutterbuck

Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
Xavier Ouellet - Sami Vatanen
XX - Troy Stecher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 70.838333

PMing next.


EDIT: That's interesting... There is a high probability that when this roster is complete, it will JUST fit under the real/present NHL cap.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

The New Jersey Devils select Sven Baertschi!

Pming next


----------



## Ermo20

Skoalvalchuk said:


> The New Jersey Devils select Sven Baertschi!
> 
> Pming next



Chicago is on the clock, this can be your next pick unless someone before you decides to take Baertschi.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Skoalvalchuk said:


> The New Jersey Devils select Sven Baertschi!
> 
> Pming next




Is it your turn ? 
If I am mistaken of course I apologize .
I think you have another few spots to wait first .


----------



## Sparksrus3

Sparksrus3 said:


> Is it your turn ?
> If I am mistaken of course I apologize .
> I think you have another few spots to wait first .




Oops Ermo beat me to it .

Cheers


----------



## Ermo20

skipped. With that being three missed picks now, it may be time find a new GM.

 PMed.


----------



## TheTechNoir

[sry, on second thought disregard this post]


----------



## Ermo20

skipped,  PMed.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Yep, jumped the gun. Sorry fellas


----------



## Ermo20

skipped.

 select Elias Pettersson via PM.

 PMed.


----------



## Ermo20

Skoalvalchuk said:


> Yep, jumped the gun. Sorry fellas




It's okay, you can keep him with your next pick (unless Winnipeg wants him).

Also, any takers for  and ? Due to excessive skips, we're finding new GMs for them. I'll take one of them if need be, but no matter what I'll need a GM for one of them.

Alternatively, instead of permanently replacing them, we could have people sign up to just make up their skipped picks.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Anders Lee

Could someone pm? Shouldn't even be responding. At work. haha

Cheers


----------



## Ermo20

dathockeydoe said:


> select Anders Lee
> 
> Could someone pm? Shouldn't even be responding. At work. haha
> 
> Cheers




 get Sven Baertschi from their earlier pick, PMing .


----------



## hi

Sorry for missing my pick

 select

*Patrick Maroon (LW)*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Pick #370 Detroit is now skipped

Pick #371 Toronto is now up . Pm on the way. Sent


----------



## Hoagie

Sorry about the skipped picks, busy few days.

 will add some youth on our fourth line and select Gabe Vilardi and Pierre-Luc Dubois.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Toronto skipped

The islanders select LW Nick Ritchie


Ermo - I guess Boston skipped since no one to PM. For pick # 373

Buffalo up .,on on the way with pm for pick # 374

Pm sent


----------



## MackAttack26

Sweden selects Gustav Forsling!

Pming next


----------



## Ermo20

I will take over . I'll probably make their picks tomorrow morning.

I think we're going to end this at 20 rounds, so sorry to those of you who wanted the four extra rounds. The extra rounds aren't really necessary anyway as our rosters will be full. I just really want to finish, and with the many recent skipped picks and a couple GMs going MIA, it may be a bumpy ride to the finish.

Good news is, it seems that more than half of everyone is still here, so I think we can push forward and finish. But for such a smoothly operating draft like this has been, the past few rounds have by far been the worst in terms of skipped picks.

 are still available if anyone's interested.


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minny selects Tom Wilson.


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Erik Haula (LW) ($1,000,000)_


--

















_The Hartford Whalers are proud to select, Juuse Saros (G) ($692,500)_


*Next GM PM'd*​


----------



## Advanced stats

Quebec is thrilled to select backup goalie, James reimer! His character and performance is exactly what we need in a BUG.

Also would love to select Connor Brown who's having an amazing underrated rookie season with the leafs! 

Hartford is up!


----------



## King Weber

_The Hartford Whalers are proud to select, Justin Williams (RW) ($3,250,000)_















_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Semyon Varlamov (G) ($5,900,000)_


*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minny selects Mike Smith.


----------



## MackAttack26

Sweden select Anders Nilsson!

Someone PM next please and ty


----------



## Ermo20

Boston is proud to select:

Brooks Orpik
Jason Pominville
Adam Lowry
Tyler Ennis
Benoit Pouliot

Next GM PMed.

New lines are as follows:

Patrik Laine - Artem Anisimov - Sam Reinhart
Tanner Pearson - Sean Monahan - Mitch Marner
Kevin Fiala - Eric Staal - Jason Pominville
Benoit Pouliot - Adam Lowry - Tyler Ennis

Zdeno Chara - Brandon Carlo
Brooks Orpik - Dougie Hamilton
Alexander Edler - Timothy Liljegren

Jonathan Quick
XXXXXXXXX
Cap-Hit: $64,482,501
Cap Space: $22,867,499

This has been a generally young and cheap team but I thought I would add a few vets to give them some leadership.


----------



## Sparksrus3

Hartford just picked Justin Williams before your turn with Boston

The islanders select goaltender Thomas Greiss .

PM sent to Toronto


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> Hartford just picked Justin Williams before your turn with Boston
> 
> The islanders select goaltender Thomas Greiss .
> 
> PM sent to Toronto




Didn't catch that, I'll change the pick.


----------



## Paneerboy

With our skipped picks, the  select *Frank Vatrano* and *Zach Hyman*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Connor brown just taken ahead of you a few picks


----------



## Paneerboy

Sparksrus3 said:


> Connor brown just taken ahead of you a few picks




Damn, just what I deserve for not checking beforehand. 

Will repick


----------



## Scholarships

Lindell and Zacha with my skipped picks


----------



## Hoagie

Continuing the prospect route, the  select *Julius Honka, D*

PMed next.


----------



## Sparksrus3

New Jersey skipped

PM sent to Peg


----------



## Sparksrus3

Winnipeg skipped

Why bother who is next ?


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Mikhail Sergachev. 

I was busy watching a game we all should have been watching. haha






Did someone pm next yet?


----------



## Ermo20

dathockeydoe said:


> select Mikhail Sergachev.
> 
> I was busy watching a game we all should have been watching. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone pm next yet?




Haha yes I'm sure many of us were watching the WJC final. Man I'm glad the USA came out with the win.

Philadelphia has been PMed, they have until 10:12 AM tomorrow.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Flyers select
Vinnie Hinostroza
I will complete this post/send pm once i get off work. It'll be before the clock starts


----------



## TheTechNoir

Cap hit of $717,500

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
Vinnie Hinostroza - Paul Stastny - Lee Stempniak
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - Cal Clutterbuck

Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
Xavier Ouellet - Sami Vatanen
XX - Troy Stecher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 71.555833

PM'ing next


----------



## TheTechNoir

dathockeydoe said:


> select Mikhail Sergachev.
> 
> I was busy watching a game we all should have been watching. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone pm next yet?




I didn't watch any WJC, but I kinda wanted him, along with a bunch of RDs though. After I had all 3 RDs, there was still plenty I wanted more than remaining LDs... had that roster spot filled tho.


----------



## hi

select

*Andreas Athanasiou (W)*


Sebastian Aho - Mark Scheifele - David Pastrnak
Jonathan Huberdeau - Alexander Wennberg - Nino Niederreiter
Jason Zucker - Vincent Trocheck - Andreas Athanasiou
Patrick Maroon - Marcus Kruger - Michael Grabner

Jonas Brodin - P.K. Subban
Marc Methot - Jeff Petry
Jake Gardiner - Brett Pesce

Andrei Vasilevskiy


----------



## Ermo20

skipped.

 have no GM so they are auto-skipped. Anyone want to just make their picks? You don't have to permanently take them over or anything, just make their four missed picks. You can only make a couple if you want, and someone else can do the other picks.


*Pittsburgh is proud to select Patrick Sharp!*




*Next GM PMed.*


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Micheal Ferland
PM'ing next


----------



## FlamerForLife

Montreal skipped. STL PM'd


----------



## hi

select

Marcus Foligno (W)


----------



## NateTheGr8

With missed pick  select Mike McCarron

Nash - Toews "C" - Tarasenko
D. Sedin - H. Sedin "A" - McCarron
Vesey - Coyle - Byron
Lehkonen - Danault - XXXX

DeKeyser "A" - Ristolainen
Johnson - Dumba
Hutton - Nurse

Rask
Lindgren


----------



## Ermo20

skipped, PMing next.


----------



## ikyan

Caps take Justin Williams and Marian Gaborik. 

I'll be going into extra rounds to get a garbage backup.


----------



## King Weber

selects

Jake Allen (G) ($2,350,000)
Cody Eakin (C) ($3,850,000)
Patrick Eaves (RW) ($1,000,000)
Brian Campbell (D) ($1,500,000)


----------



## Advanced stats

ikyan said:


> Caps take Justin Williams and Marian Gaborik.
> 
> I'll be going into extra rounds to get a garbage backup.




Williams was already picked.


----------



## Ermo20

ikyan said:


> Caps take Justin Williams and Marian Gaborik.
> 
> I'll be going into extra rounds to get a garbage backup.




Extra rounds aren't gonna end up happening, due to the many recent skipped picks. 

Since Williams was taken, why don't you exchange him for a garbage backup .


----------



## Zaddy

The Edmonton Oilers select *Joonas Donskoi* and *Chris Tierney*.

Rakell ($3.854M) - Eichel ($0.925M) - Hossa ($5.275M)
Domi ($0.864M) - Spezza ($7.5M) - Carter ($5.273M)
Dzingel ($0.75M) - Helm ($3.85M) - Shaw ($3.9M)
Meier ($0.894M)- Tierney ($0.712M) - Donskoi ($0.925M)

OEL ($5.5M) - Stone ($4M)
Sekera ($5.5M) - Byfuglien ($7.6M)
Skjei ($0.925M)-Klein ($2.9M)

Bishop ($5.95M)
Johnson ($1.7M)

Cap: $68.797M


----------



## hi

select

*Jimmy Howard (G)*


Viktor Arvidsson - Evgeni Malkin - Alexander Radulov
Robby Fabbri - Bryan Little - Phil Kessel
Alex Killorn - Travis Zajac - Tobias Rieder
Marcus Foligno - Patrik Berglund - Jesper Fast

Nick Leddy - Brent Burns
Josh Morrissey - Jacob Trouba
Jake McCabe - Jason Demers

Jimmy Howard
Robin Lehner

Cap Hit: $77,849,658
Cap Space: $7,150,342


----------



## ikyan

Ermo20 said:


> Extra rounds aren't gonna end up happening, due to the many recent skipped picks.
> 
> Since Williams was taken, why don't you exchange him for a garbage backup .




I'll go MAF then. On cell so sorry if he's taken too


----------



## FlamerForLife

Montreal skipped, 
With their last pick the  select Ryan Hartman
PM'ing next.


----------



## FlamerForLife

*Left Wing*
|
*Center*
|
*Right Wing*

||
Nick Foligno ($5,500,000)|Claude Giroux ($8,275,000)|Tyler Toffoli ($3,250,000)
Alexander Steen ($5,800,000)|Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)|Mikko Rantanen ($894,167)
Mathieu Perreault ($3,000,000)|Mike Fisher ($4,400,000)|Michael Frolik ($4,300,000)
Micheal Ferland ($825,000)|Antoine Vermette ($1,750,000)|Ryan Hartman ($863,333)
||
*Left Defense*
|
*Goalie*
|
*Right Defense*

||
Mark Giordano ($6,750,000)|Braden Holtby ($6,100,000)|Colton Parayko ($858,750)
Cam Fowler ($4,000,000)|Jacob Markstrom ($1,550,000)|Tyler Myers ($5,500,000)
Calvin De Haan ($1,966,667)||Trevor Van Riemsdyk ($825,000)
Salary Cap: $85,000,000
Space Used: $69,807,917
Space Remaining: $15,192,083​
Captain: Mark Giordano
Alternate Captains: Nick Foligno, Claude Giroux, Kyle Turris, Mike Fisher
Jersey Number's:
Foligno: #71
Giroux: #28
Toffoli: #73
Steen: #20
Turris: #7
Rantanen: #96
Perreault: #85
Fisher: #21
Frolik: #67
Ferland: #79
Vermette: #50
Hartman: #38
Giordano: #5
Parayko: #55
Fowler: #4
Myers: #57
De Haan: #44
Van Riemsdyk: #27
Hotlby: #70
Markstrom: #25

Was a pleasure doing this draft, thanks to Ermo for hosting it!


----------



## Ermo20

*With our final pick, Pittsburgh proudly selects Jiri Hudler.*




*Chicago auto-skipped, would someone mind making their pick? Vancouver PMed.*

Final Lines:

*Filip Forsberg (6M) - Steven Stamkos (8.5M; C) - Jakub Voracek (8.25M)*
*Boone Jenner (2.9M) - Adam Henrique (4M) - Nolan Patrick *
*Andrew Ladd (5.5M) - Jordan Staal (6M) - Jussi Jokinen (4M)*
*Mikkel Boedker (4M) - Patrick Sharp (5.9M) - Jiri Hudler (2M)*

*Olli Maatta (4.083M) - Brent Seabrook (6.875M; A)*
*Marc Staal (5.7M) - Aaron Ekblad (925K; A)*
*Nikita Zadorov (894K) - Brayden McNabb (1.7M)*

*John Gibson (2.3M)*
*Ilya Samsonov*
*Cap Hit: $79,502,500*


----------



## Sparksrus3

Looks like Chicago needs a ? With their last pick. Looks like a left wing 

Chicago selects Anthony Beauvillier with pick 406

Pm sent to Vancouver pick 407


----------



## Sparksrus3

Vancouver has had 5 hours from Ermos pm.

Showjaxxx up 
Pm sent



13 more picks. This could finish tonight


----------



## NateTheGr8

pick Charles Hudon


----------



## hi

select

*Igor Shestyorkin (G)*



Sebastian Aho - Mark Scheifele - David Pastrnak
Jonathan Huberdeau - Alexander Wennberg - Nino Niederreiter
Jason Zucker - Vincent Trocheck - Andreas Athanasiou
Patrick Maroon - Marcus Kruger - Michael Grabner

Jonas Brodin - P.K. Subban
Marc Methot - Jeff Petry
Jake Gardiner - Brett Pesce

Andrei Vasilevskiy
Igor Shestyorkin

Cap Hit: $58,279,167
Cap Space: $26,720,833


----------



## TheTechNoir

Flyers top off their roster with NHL-ready d-man Samuel Morin

Cap hit of $863,333

Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds "C"
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha
Vinnie Hinostroza - Paul Stastny - Lee Stempniak
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas "A" - Cal Clutterbuck

Karl Alzner "A" - Kris Letang
Xavier Ouellet - Sami Vatanen
Samuel Morin - Troy Stecher

Cory Schneider
Antti Raanta
Cap Hit: 72.419166

PM'ing next


And... I will have the rosters built by tomorrow morning to begin the league simulation.


----------



## dathockeydoe

With my final pick, I need to add some Vet presence in a mighty way. 

 select Jarome Iginla






He can muck it up on the fourth line, or find some slow slow chemistry with others. Either way, I'm happy. Tons of cap room to burn. 

pming next.


----------



## dathockeydoe

ok.... no idea who to pm/. 

No idea.


----------



## Ermo20

dathockeydoe said:


> ok.... no idea who to pm/.
> 
> No idea.




New Jersey. I just PMed them.


----------



## Sparksrus3

New Jersey New Jersey New Jersey 
Rah rah rah!!!
10 selections left 
Go go go newwwwwww jerseyyyyyy


----------



## Sparksrus3

New Jersey skipped

Detroit up

Pm sent

Let's bring this home . Go go go Detroit


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Sorry boys! New Jersey will roud-out their forward group by selecting Markus Granlund and Anton Rodin!


----------



## Sparksrus3

Detroit skipped in 2 min 

Pm sent to Toronto


----------



## Paneerboy

To finalize our team the  select *Dan Hamhuis*

Thanks to Ermo for a great draft!


----------



## Sparksrus3

On teams built like these there is no room for everyone to get 20 plus minutes a night.
With that said the perfect fit for my last selection is a player that will keep it all real 
on the ice. JT finally gets a real protector on the ice . No disrespect to Matt Martin .
The isles select for 4th line RW Ryan Reaves . Get you some of that!

Thank you Ermo !!!!!
This was great .

Pm sent to Boston / Ermo


----------



## Hoagie

With our final pick the  select Kari Lehtonen, so we took a goalie in the first round and the last round.

Max Pacioretty (4.5M)- Joe Pavelski (6M) - James Neal (5M)
Tomas Hertl (3M) - Dylan Larkin (0.925M) - Kyle Okposo (6M)
Andrew Cogliano (3M) - Derick Brassard (5M) - David Backes (6M)
Pierre-Luc Dubois (0.925M) - Dylan Strome (0.894M) - Gabe Vilardi

Shayne Gostisbehere - T.J. Brodie (4.65M)
Brian Dumoulin (0.8M) - Zach Bogosian (5.143M)
Alexei Emelin - Julius Honka (0.863M)

Carey Price (6.5M)
Kari Lehtonen (5.9M)
Cap Hit: $74,876,157

I like how the team turned out. Great blend of vets and promising youngsters. Thanks Ermo!


----------



## Sparksrus3

Sparksrus3 said:


> Age -25 ----, C John Tavares. 5,500,000. ----- Total
> 26 ---, D - Roman Josi. 4,000,000. ----- 9.5
> 30,-----G - Devan dubnyk. 4,300,000. ------ 13.8
> 27,---- D - Kevin Shattenkirk. 4,250,000. ------ 18.050
> 20,---- C - Leon Draisaitl. 925,000. ----- 18.975
> 27, ----RW - Cam Atkinson. 3,500,000. ----- 22.475
> 26,---- LW - Mike Hoffman. 5,187,500. ----- 27.662,500
> 35, -----D - Andrei Markov. 5,750,000. ----- 33.412,500
> 25, ----RW - Jakob Silfverberg. 3,750,000. ----- 37. 162,500
> 26, ----D - Justin Schultz. 1,400,000. ---- 38,562,000
> 23, ----LW - JT Miller. 2.750,000. ----- 41,312,000
> 32,-----C. - frans Nielson. 5,250,000. ------- 46,562,000
> 26,----- LW - Antoine Roussel. 2,000,000. ------ 48,562,000
> 26,----- D. - David Savard. 4,250,000. ------- 52,812,00
> 31,----- D, - dion Phaneuf. 7,000,000. ------- 59,812,000
> 30,----- C , - Tyler Bozak. 4,200,000. -------- 64,012,000
> 27, ----RW, - Sam Gagner. 650,000. -------- 64,662,000
> 20,-----LW, - Nick Ritchie. 894,166. -----------65,556,166
> 30,----- G , - Thomas Greiss. 1,500,000, ---------- 67,056,166
> 29, ----RW, - Ryan Reaves. 1,125,000, ---------- 68,181,166








Hoffman---------Tavares------------Atkinson
JT Miller --------Draisaitl -----------Silfverberg 
Roussel-----------Nielson -----------Gagner
Nick Ritchie------Bozak -------------Reaves

Josi ------------------------------Shatenkirk
Markov-------------------------David Savard
Phaneuf -------------------------Justin Schultz

----------------Dubnyk------------------
----------------Greiss-------------------


A big hand clap to ERMO. 

I hope Tech Noir does a season simulation . Would be fun to see .


----------



## Sparksrus3

Pm sent to Zemgus / Buffalo.

Ermo only took Boston recently when someone bailed.
Pittsburgh is his real baby here. I know he won't mind here.

Good luck

Let's finish this before Giants kickoff


----------



## MackAttack26

With our final selection of the draft we decided to *Finnish* strong with...






Ah who am I kidding... _How Swede is it!_

Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...






*William Karlsson!*

PMing next.​


----------



## MackAttack26

*





Marcus Johansson - Nicklas Backstrom - Patric Hornqvist
Alex Nylander - Mika Zibanejad - William Nylander
Carl Hagelin - Mikael Backlund - Elias Lindholm
Elias Pettersson - Carl Soderberg - William Karlsson

Niklas Hjalmarsson - Erik Karlsson 
Oscar Klefbom - Toby Enstrom
Johnny Oduya - Gustav Forsling

Henrik Lundqvist
Anders Nilsson







Thanks for a great draft Ermo, and good luck to everyone to try and beat this tightly knit squad! ​*


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Minny selects Patrick Marleau.

Thanks Ermo !


----------



## Ermo20

are proud to select Jaroslav Halak with our final pick.

It was a pleasure hosting this mock draft. Big thanks to everyone who stuck in it until the end. It isn't easy to stay committed to a draft like this for over a month. A mock draft is as good as the people in it, and this one stayed active because the majority of you are active. I'm glad this ran smoothly, other than a speed bump around Christmas break because of the declining activity. Thanks again guys!

(And also thanks to Sparksrus3, this was his idea anyway).

Now I have to update the original post. I'll finalize it after the Steelers game.


----------



## Sparksrus3

3 picks left 
Rangers are currently up - King Weber
Hartford next - taken over by King Weber 
Quebec last - my name is Bob.

Make those picks boys.


Let's go Giants


----------



## TheTechNoir

Rosters almost up to date for sim. Interestingly, fantasy drafting with 21 teams built rosters being remarkably close to being unanimously near (but under) the real cap ceiling


----------



## King Weber

_The New York Rangers are proud to select, Jori Lehtera (C/W) ($4,700,000)_


--

















_The Hartford Whalers are proud to select, Mark Pysyk (D) ($1,125,000)_


*Next GM PM'd*​


----------



## Advanced stats

Quebec concluds the draft and selects Alexandre Burrows for the left wing.

Thanks ermo!


----------



## Ermo20

Finished with updating the first and second posts, so all lines (except one) are final.

This is actually not over yet. Vancouver still has to make two picks, so I've PMed them.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Yikes lol. 74 hours worked in the last 7 days (1 day off spent mostly sleeping). Things got real busy at the hospital;
I haven't forgotten about the sim.


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

TheTechNoir said:


> Yikes lol. 74 hours worked in the last 7 days (1 day off spent mostly sleeping). Things got real busy at the hospital;
> I haven't forgotten about the sim.




cant wait!


----------



## Sparksrus3

TheTechNoir said:


> Rosters almost up to date for sim. Interestingly, fantasy drafting with 21 teams built rosters being remarkably close to being unanimously near (but under) the real cap ceiling




Knock knock. ( whispers ) hello , tech noir, you finished with the sim yet? If 2 months is not long enough that's ok. My wife has been waiting 10 years for that last piece of molding in the closet.
I would most likely win anyway . Lol
Hope to hear from you soon . If it's already posted somewhere else I of course apologize.
Just show me the way.
Cheers


----------



## Advanced stats

Sparksrus3 said:


> Knock knock. ( whispers ) hello , tech noir, you finished with the sim yet? If 2 months is not long enough that's ok. My wife has been waiting 10 years for that last piece of molding in the closet.
> I would most likely win anyway . Lol
> Hope to hear from you soon . If it's already posted somewhere else I of course apologize.
> Just show me the way.
> Cheers




I'd also love to see it!


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sorry guys!!

I was determined at this point to just not say a word until some concrete progress had actually occurred. To avoid risking giving a time or date or any thing, and not being able to meet it. 

Life totally got in the way... Ha, I got quite a few hours of work done over a few day span initially, but then couldn't commit much time to it after getting the bulk of it out of the way.

Well, I am pleased to say that the sim is now officially in progress.
*
I will keep updates here. I have sent a PM to the following participants: Ermo20, Sparksrus3, and showjaxx.


The only thing that I ask is that any one who sees this, also PM a participant or two, and post who you PMed, so that we know every one has been notified once. Thanks!*


A few things to note:
The season is the 2017 NHL season, with all 30 teams. Our 21 teams have their user selected rosters, 8 of the remaining 30 have rosters that are essentially composed of 'scraps', and 1 team is especially for us.

ALL players on our 21 teams have both no trade and no movement clauses'. Lines will not be manually input, it seems that to accomplish and maintain this, a very unreasonable amount of time would need to be committed to this project (you wouldn't think so, but it would literally take like 5+ times longer) instead, line-ups and play styles will be AI selected based on real head coaches simulated preferences; this includes my team as well. Players on HFB Ducks (refer to below) also carry no trade/movement, but the remaining 8 teams do not. Honestly I did this because a) it saved me a bunch of time, and b) it is irrelevant, there is no one notable left. Maybe it will be interesting to see what sorts of trades may occur between the scrap heap teams.

Arbitrary salary alterations were made to fit all teams within the cap range.

All 17 year olds that were selected for this draft had their dates of birth adjusted by 1 year, to make them all 18 and thus NHL eligible.

Vancouver Canucks never did complete their final 2 forward positions, so I used randomly chosen NHL calibur 'scraps' to cover those positions.

As funny as it sounds... NYR & Philly's rosters have been reversed. So, NYR is Philly, and vice-versa. If there are ever any confusions to arise, this is why. 

Forgive me for this one, but instead of Minnesota North Stars being the Dallas Stars... They are Minnesota Wild.

Hartford Whalers are the Carolina Hurricanes.

Quebec Nordiques are the Colorado Avalanche.

Sounds obvious but... Winnipeg Jets are the Winnipeg Jets (not Arizona).

Annnnd, notice before I said our 21 teams + 8 (29 total) scrap teams? The remaining 1 is the HFB Ducks. I manually created a roster full of players, each with randomly assigned attributes, but overall all players being on par with one another. None have any intentional or obvious advantages. I chose their positions at random to save time. IE: There is a left d-man named Tech Noir. There is a goalie named Do Nut, and another left D named Ermo 20. The players are better than the worst depth guys in the NHL, but none are very good. It wouldn't be fair if I made any of us stars or a balanced roster... And if I made the whole team stars, it would ruin the league results. So, the team will likely be pretty ******. But I thought it would be a fun little addition. And at the end of the day, this is all for fun any way.

Sorry for all the info, from here on out it will be posts with stats and results. 

Lastly, I realize there may be some issues with divisions, if there is a division with more scrap teams than others, it gives the rest of the teams in that division an advantage, having more games against weak opponents. But it shouldn't be dramatic, and there isn't much that can be done about that.


PS: The Arena that the HFB Ducks play in has been dubbed The Ermo Dome in tribute to the draft creator.


----------



## TheTechNoir

So, I'm pretty sure I did not miss any one on the HFB Ducks who was active at the end of the draft. I may have had 1 or 2 guys who started out too and later dropped off.

I have 2 random depth centers to fill the last 2 positions.

I have only one prediction... That, neatly enough, as this is a 21-team era concept, I expect that individual goal scoring/points may be up in stat leaderships on account of the hefty reduction in league parity.


----------



## Ermo20

Awesome! Glad you finally got the sim up. I almost forgot about it.

I can't PM anyone right now, but later today someone should send out a PM to everyone who participated (including those who made it through most of the draft but went inactive towards the end, like donut and Tryamkin). 

"The Ermo Dome" 

Where are you running this, and is there any way we can check on it?


----------



## TheTechNoir

Thanks man.



Unfortunately not, it's being run on a local engine, so it'll only be here where we can see info.

Andddd, a bummer here. I was a little worried about it, but hoped that the clauses would solve it. It seems that for some reason the no trade/movement clauses are not working... So teams are trading. If I manually reverse trades... The teams are programmed for whatever reason to want to move whichever player, so it's a losing battle that would just build up in players being traded every day over and over.

If I had of approached this whole thing from a different angle from the beginning, I would have most likely been able to disable trading. But with the way I did it, it was too late and also not possible. Internal moves are happening too - IE: Team A calls-up AHL player B and scratches player C (that some one on this mock chose) to play the call-up player instead.

I initially planned to try to track story lines for each team, each teams stats/players stats, league stats/players stats, lines with good chemistry, etc. at the start of every month along the way.

I am instead going to keep it more brief than that due to being deflated and not being sure if it's worth all that effort when all of the teams are altererd to some extent or another. :/ Plus, the fact that there will inevitably be some follow-up moves. Sorry to any one who's team gets messed up. And actually - I will do a detailed break-down the day after the trade deadline and from then on out.

At the end of the season though, I will do a big break-down. If there is any interest in this or people enjoy it, I promise when it's over, I will take the time to look into starting from scratch with a work-around to actually prevent trading, and maybe even organizational moves (call-ups/scratches).

I'm open to any requests for particular players, teams, etc. at any time, btw. And maybe I will feature the presently hottest team, or the standings leader each month for a more in-depth look?


Date:
November 1st.
I guess I was right about the goal scoring being up :| LOTS of players around a point per game marker early on. Even one goal per game player.

http://imgur.com/a/pWpe7 - *Eastern Conference Standings*

Very interesting to see Tampa leading... Although early on, they are one of the scrap bucket teams.

http://imgur.com/a/bMkD9 - *Western Conference Standings*

Man, Chicago is just KILLING it on both ends of the ice to start the year.

Hah, our collective team is doing pretty terrible. Sadly a handful of us have been scratched in lieu of FA signings or call-ups too.


Individual stats:
Shots on Goal:

49 - Patrick Kane
48 - Ovie
48 - Patches
47 - Pavelski
44 - Skinner
42 - Stamkos

Face-off pct.:
Interestinglyyyyyy

HFBoards own, Zaddy Zads.
63.8%
60.0% - Cody Eakin
59.3% - Sean Monahan
58.3% - Matt Cullen
58.2% - Paul Stastny



Haha... Penalty Minutes:
44 - Brad Marchand
31 - Chris Kreider
30 - J. Racine
28 - Jordan Staal
26 - Tom Wilson


Crosby, Giroux, and McDavid each have 3 PPG to lead that category; a bunch of players have 1 SHG.


Luongo received goalie of the Month honours for October, posting:
1.19 GAA, .944% SV, 3 SOs, and 5 Wins in 5 Starts.

JvR received player of the Month honours for October, posting a stat line of:
9 GP, 3 G, 7 A, 10 P, +7


Here are league-wide Top 16s for
Goals:
http://imgur.com/a/pKrim

Assists:
http://imgur.com/a/eW6kH

Points:
http://imgur.com/a/Vtqmh

I find it very interesting how SO many players are posting such crazy stat-lines (some unexpected players amongst them to say the least as well, lmao) but yet they are all so close to each other as well, no one is at all clearly leading by any sort of margin at all. 9 way tie for first place.

D-men Points:
http://imgur.com/a/ZxdAl
See above... Also, hoooly crap. D-men pts. lol.
I'm happy to see both Letang & Vatanen are lighting it up for my team (remember, NYR = PHI, lol).

And I am dying @ Jason Garrison starting off at over PPG in his first 9 games.



I will be back soon with goalie stats, player corsi rel, and some more detailed team rankings, like PP%, Goals per Game, Takeaways, etc.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Player Corsi Rel:
http://imgur.com/a/wfP16

GAA:
Note that I added a condition to only display goalies with a minimum of 3 GP. I will alter this figure throughout the season.
http://imgur.com/a/EIwVD

Martin Jones killing it!

Any interest in me posting the league worst rankings for these goalie stats? Enroth is DYING. For so many goalies off to a stellar start, there are a lot off to a rough starts too. Quick is shakey.

SV PCT:
http://imgur.com/a/FiLn8

Happy to see Schneider is doing well.  Whoo. Pekka Rinne is killing the sv pct for that volume of shots.


Again, do feel free to request your own team's specifics or whatever y'all want, if I can't do it or don't have time at that moment, I will say so.

On my end, Simmer is leading with 4 Goals. 0 assists tho. And Letang/Vatanen lead in pts! Ahead of Schwartz/Seguin who both have 7.






Sorry if this is confusing like this, but it is much easier to format and upload this way:

Top 15: Goals per Game Team ranking:
http://imgur.com/a/nrV8Y

My god Chicago is good, lol.

Bottom 15: Goals per Game Team ranking:
http://imgur.com/a/ZPn3s

Ouch. Florida is even worse than us! lol. But Lmfaoooo, we give up 44.56 shots on average 

Detroit averaging 40 shots per game is scary. Also destroying in shots against, with only 17.30. Damn.

Our Ducks are actually 2nd in Shot Blocks (Florida 1st... man the attempts on net vs them must be disgusting), we are 5th in Hits, Calgary is in first. 4th in Takeaways surprisingly. Philly (NYR in this draft, not me) is 2nd in hits and 1st in takeaways.

Team Standings
PP%
Top 15:
http://imgur.com/a/vYeML

Bottom 15:
http://imgur.com/a/FxqLD


I am going to continue on to December 1st now, and will post more stats as soon as I can. I will also wait after that before advancing any further, to give people a few days to read this thread and catch up, provide feedback or requests, etc.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Okay, so I am going to poll any one interested on this topic... I am thinking we will re-visit the question come Trade Deadline and just before Playoffs though, too.


There are 3 options:
One, I just let the rosters rock... Leave the AI to conduct trades freely.
Two, I reverse all changes permanently the day after Trade Deadline.
Three, I reverse all changes permanently the day before playoffs begin.

Option 1 will keep the natural flow in tact. But on the other hand, if any one has been unfairly shafted, or people generally aren't satisfied... We can fix it at that time and it will take. The only thing I won't be able to help is minor scratches/replacements of a few non-star players.




*
Dec. 1st*
So, through the month of November I noticed a few things. HFB Ducks actually won a couple games! Whoo, go us, lol.
The Oilers beat Chicago by an insane score of 11-4 .
Several players got hat tricks or even a couple 4 pt games, but Patches had a 4 G, 1 A, 5 PT night in a 7-3 shallacking of Tampa Bay.

Come mind-month, bring out the time machines, Gaborik was riding a 5-game goal scoring streak.

Toby Enstrom (SHIET, I traded him to appease team Sweden lol) meanwhile was riding an 8 game assist streak.

In both the highest single game points total by a player, as well as highest score reached by one team... Ovie got 3 G, 3 A, for 6 Pts in a brutal 12-0 Toronto victory over Florida Panthers.

Carter also managed a 4G, 1 A game, and Eichel had a 5A game. Both of these came with that 11-4 beat down of Chi by Edm.

Lmao... Gerard Gallant, Florida Head Coach is on the chopping block... November 22nd, 2016 in the sim. Go figure.

Pool Party managed a hat trick. 



Steve Mason got the goalie of the month honours:
his total season stat line being:
21 GP, 2.03, .913, 5 SO, 15 W, 5 L, 1 T

Steven Stamkos with player of the month honours, his season total stat line being:
24 GP
12 G
18 A
30 P






Chicago has fallen down to Earth... Slightly... Considering their pace was neigh impossible to maintain. But they are still disgustingly strong:
25 GP, 19 W, 4 L, 2 OT, 0-2 S/O
40 pts
Philly (not me, NYR in this draft lol)
caught right up to them though!
38 pts in second place with the same amount of games played.


I will post images and much more complete data soon!


----------



## TheTechNoir

Lmao, Marchand is still running away with the PIM lead.

Taylor Hall and..... Brent Seabrook both achieved a 2nd SHG.

Joel Ward of all people leads the league in PPG with 7.

Martin Jones is now leaving the rest of the league in his dust as far as sv pct and gaa goes. It's all a tight race in both, and then Jones just blows every one else away.

The player stats for Points is starting to flesh out in a pretty realistically expected way, with a couple of exceptions. Johan Franzen namely, lol. He is continuing his career season...

Also interestingly, both Bergeron & Kopitar are in the top-5 for points! And the only d-man left in the top-25 (26/27 are both D) is John Carlson. Carlson is killing it with 27 pts in 25 games.




ROFL, I feel bad for Hamburgler in OTT. He is posting a league 7th best (all very near margin as well, except Martin Jones) .924, tied with my Schneider... But OTT is so bad, that his GAA is 3.01
He's sporting a shut-out, 4 wins, 15 losses. Man.


Detroit's shot-suppression is still amazing.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ermo, I hate to say it lol but you're 22nd at the moment.
And for the second month now, dead last as far as our 21 teams. You're tied with 19 pts just behind Arizona (one of the scrap teams) but AZ has 2 games in hand, 22 GP to your 24.

So that essentially puts all of our teams ahead of all of the left-overs, as predicted... Except, what blows my mind, is that Tampa Bay is the only one who not only breaks this rule, but shatters it. They're still in 5th!

Their biggest or only trade acquisition was Nick Bjugstad, so it's not like they just acquired a bunch of stars from our teams or anything either. I mean, their goalies are a struggling Brian Elliot back-stopped (1a, 1b it appears) by a better faring, but not great Scott Darling.

They have a couple of guys putting up really good numbers, but generally it is just a super well-balanced offense, scoring by committee. Neat.

Here is their line-up as of Dec. 1st, 2016... The little team that shouldn't but has:

http://imgur.com/a/JbUis

Oddly enough, their entire top-6 is doing quite well, and both of their top 2 LD are killing it.

I did NOT think this team would be good... Or any of the non-21:

http://imgur.com/a/LIjlq

They are rocking a team record of:
25 GP
16 W
7 L
2 OT
1-2 S/O
34 PTS

They appear to be lucky though.. Goal differential is very tiny compared to all the rest around them:
79 for, 72 against... + 7. The team above them has +37, the team below them has +24. 

7-1-2 home record
9-6-0 away record.






Our Lil old HFB Ducks are still sitting dead last... They are 4-8-0 at home... 0-12-0 away!

Philly (NYR - not me) is killing it at home... 12-0-2, CHI very close behind with 12-1-0. A few other teams have really good home records, but no team has a really stand-out away record; not for good reasons, any way.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Wow, Max Domi is leading Edmonton in pts with 24 in 25 games. Carter, Spezza, Eichel close behind, then a lil drop before OEL. Neat to see Domi surging like that.

Jagr is still playing ridiculous with 23 in 23, second only to Ovie on the Leafs.

And lastly, before I leave for the time being... A small summary graphic:
http://imgur.com/a/Gym86


----------



## TheTechNoir

PM Sent to Henr1k


----------



## TheTechNoir

I know, oddly specific number and not the most pleasing... but, alas:

Top 48 Points Leaders:
http://imgur.com/a/6nlhL

Game Winning Goals:
http://imgur.com/a/Oc9iD

Man, Provy scoring goals when they count! 4 of 5 goals are GWG.

I set minimum games to 7 for shooting %, but can't filter out players with below a certain threshold of shots:
http://imgur.com/a/THHWT

That's insane though... 26 shots isn't the most in the world, and obviously wildly unsustainable, but damn. No one else is close with that many shots... 34.6%

Tyson Barrie is operating at 0 shooting % and 35 shots... Worse yet, Johnny Boychuk has a 0% shooting pct and 44 shots!

36 and 0% for Cody Eakin.

Buffy at 2.6% on 77 attempts.

Hell, Patrick Kane leads the league with 130 attempts, but only 6.2%. Still good for 8 goals.


Avg. TOI is filled with some of the usual suspects.
http://imgur.com/a/8OeAU

Goalie Wins:
http://imgur.com/a/h3uzN

Shots (Goalies):
http://imgur.com/a/Aew23

Hammond putting in simply ridiculous amounts of work. Poor guy would probably be having a great season behind a good team.


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> I know, oddly specific number and not the most pleasing... but, alas:
> 
> Top 48 Points Leaders:
> http://imgur.com/a/6nlhL
> 
> Game Winning Goals:
> http://imgur.com/a/Oc9iD
> 
> Man, Provy scoring goals when they count! 4 of 5 goals are GWG.
> 
> I set minimum games to 7 for shooting %, but can't filter out players with below a certain threshold of shots:
> http://imgur.com/a/THHWT
> 
> That's insane though... 26 shots isn't the most in the world, and obviously wildly unsustainable, but damn. No one else is close with that many shots... 34.6%
> 
> Tyson Barrie is operating at 0 shooting % and 35 shots... Worse yet, Johnny Boychuk has a 0% shooting pct and 44 shots!
> 
> 36 and 0% for Cody Eakin.
> 
> Buffy at 2.6% on 77 attempts.
> 
> Hell, Patrick Kane leads the league with 130 attempts, but only 6.2%. Still good for 8 goals.
> 
> 
> Avg. TOI is filled with some of the usual suspects.
> http://imgur.com/a/8OeAU
> 
> Goalie Wins:
> http://imgur.com/a/h3uzN
> 
> Shots (Goalies):
> http://imgur.com/a/Aew23
> 
> Hammond putting in simply ridiculous amounts of work. Poor guy would probably be having a great season behind a good team.




As for the trades, I'd like to see what trades the CPU has done and how it's affected our teams before voting on whether to reset them. Since my Pens are last, I'd like to know if the CPU has done anything bad to the team . At least Stamkos leads the league in points!

In just a few minutes I'll send out a PM blast to everyone who participated, so we can get everyone to see this if they're interested.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Ermo20 said:


> As for the trades, I'd like to see what trades the CPU has done and how it's affected our teams before voting on whether to reset them. Since my Pens are last, I'd like to know if the CPU has done anything bad to the team . At least Stamkos leads the league in points!
> 
> In just a few minutes I'll send out a PM blast to everyone who participated, so we can get everyone to see this if they're interested.




Are you not Bruins? It's actually Bruins that are last 

Pens are doing not bad I think.  Just got home, about to continue with updated stats.

Thanks man!!

And yeah, I will def make sure every one can see a full transaction history of their team come trade deadline. Until then, upon request, I can certainly show you your roster/lines/player stats, but it won't be worth while constantly updating trades in general sadly, since it's unreasonably time consuming to reverse them all. Not that there are tons... Just... Once a trade is wanted, it will just keep getting put through again and again.


----------



## TheTechNoir

I see lol, you're PIT also. They're 10th.

Lol, attendance stats:
http://imgur.com/a/VcuqD

Ermo, here is PIT's current lines:
http://imgur.com/a/XJpVs

To give you an idea, as of ~24 games into the season, how much has changed or not changed for PIT.

Part 1:
http://imgur.com/a/j6Eb9

Part 2:
http://imgur.com/a/hl0uk


BTW: Try to make note to any one confused that this requires zero work on input on their end. It is totally voluntary of course, and merely for spectating as I run a simulation between our teams.

EDIT:
Lmao... Well, one you seem to have replaced Nolan Patrick with Left Winger Garret Wilson :/
I think one unintended bias (unintended in the sense that, your draft wasn't designed around this simulation, so the simulation has some flaws as it also can't fully accommodate the draft concept) is that some younger players, especially the real life 17 year olds will probably not be seeing NHL minutes.

That's not a matter of a trade, but scratching. And the other one, I haven't looked into it yet but I imagine it's a trade... Lol :/ Dan Giradi instead of Marc Staal.

EDIT 2:
So, Giradi was signed as a free agent. Lol, Staal was traded to Nashville for a 5th round pick :/ And then Nashville demoted him to the AHL. The two moves were made the same day.

I think after I post a few more overall stats, I will sim to Jan. 1st, then along with the rest of the data, I will post a trade log of each team.

PIT only has the one trade thus far. And, don't worry, if there is any star trades like a Giroux or a Marchand, I will reverse that once or twice, just to see if it will 'take'. But if it just keeps happening then :/ it's a losing battle. Those sorts of trades are unlikely to occur though.


----------



## Ermo20

TheTechNoir said:


> I see lol, you're PIT also. They're 10th.
> Lol :/ Dan Giradi instead of Marc Staal.




I don't really have a problem with Girardi instead of Staal. Of course that means that two of the Staal brothers won't be playing together now.



TheTechNoir said:


> Are you not Bruins? It's actually Bruins that are last
> 
> Pens are doing not bad I think.  Just got home, about to continue with updated stats.
> 
> Thanks man!!
> 
> And yeah, I will def make sure every one can see a full transaction history of their team come trade deadline. Until then, upon request, I can certainly show you your roster/lines/player stats, but it won't be worth while constantly updating trades in general sadly, since it's unreasonably time consuming to reverse them all. Not that there are tons... Just... Once a trade is wanted, it will just keep getting put through again and again.




I was the GM of the Bruins at the end of the draft, though donut drafted most of the team. Boston went through three different GMs.

Alright, I'll start trying to PM everyone about this.


----------



## Ermo20

Okay, I've PMed everyone who was at least around for most of the draft except FlamerForLife, whose inbox is full. Everyone who wasn't already PMed; though I accidentally PMed Henr1k again.

Also, can you post the rest of the attendance figures? I want to see how many people are showing up at The Ermo Dome


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

Devils looking​ good


----------



## Tryamkin

Ermo20 said:


> It's okay, you can keep him with your next pick (unless Winnipeg wants him).
> 
> Also, any takers for  and ? Due to excessive skips, we're finding new GMs for them. I'll take one of them if need be, but no matter what I'll need a GM for one of them.
> 
> Alternatively, instead of permanently replacing them, we could have people sign up to just make up their skipped picks.




Yeah once no one PMed me at least 6-7 rounds in a row I forgot about this game. Appreciate the effort to run it but PM's need to be sent for a healthy game. When someone is MIA, PM them and see if they quit or they just weren't getting PM's


----------



## Tryamkin

Thanks Tech, real cool to see the sim.

Glad to see my Hawks are destroying

Like the 9-0 start but someone needs to tell Ty Barrie to pass more 

Yeah a CPU trade list would be nice, want to see if my CPU GM makes a dumb trade


----------



## Zaddy

> The Oilers beat Chicago by an insane score of 11-4




woo go Oilers.

Sounds like they're doing reasonably well.


----------



## Ermo20

Tryamkin said:


> Yeah once no one PMed me at least 6-7 rounds in a row I forgot about this game. Appreciate the effort to run it but PM's need to be sent for a healthy game. When someone is MIA, PM them and see if they quit or they just weren't getting PM's




You just weren't getting PMs? I think I remember having to make an announcement or two about PMs, after some people weren't getting any, so I guess some people in this group just weren't PMing the next person.


----------



## Tryamkin

Ermo20 said:


> You just weren't getting PMs? I think I remember having to make an announcement or two about PMs, after some people weren't getting any, so I guess some people in this group just weren't PMing the next person.




Yeah.. you can ask almost anyone from GM Games or HFVan, im extremely reliable when it comes to these. I appreciate the effort to run it!


----------



## Sparksrus3

Thank you Tech.
I can't even begin to imagine the time this took.

Let's go islanders !!!!!

PM sent to Paneerboy - Toronto
And Hoagie - Detroit 

Tried Calgary but his mailbox is full.
If you guys check in spread the word , send a couple PM's 

Happy Easter all.


----------



## Paneerboy

This is dope. What did you use to simulate the season?


----------



## TheTechNoir

Sorry for the hasty entry. I have some graphics ready to post, I'm just in the middle of some running around. But I will finish this post asap.


----------



## Tryamkin

TheTechNoir said:


> Sorry for the hasty entry. I have some graphics ready to post, I'm just in the middle of some running around. But I will finish this post asap.




Cool man, take your time


----------



## TheTechNoir

I'm going to be hasty again at the moment, multi-tasking. But I will be periodically posting some more stuff for the next lil bit.

*Dec 1st Standings - Divisional*
http://imgur.com/qh3bueu
East

http://imgur.com/Ow8tCxa
West


Conference:
http://imgur.com/l3XOpYX
West

http://imgur.com/wVONRJk
East


*League-wide Trade Log Sept. 1st-Dec. 1st*

It is broken up into sequential parts, it also includes free-agent signings.

http://imgur.com/jwNi813
http://imgur.com/EvZ8eQp
http://imgur.com/jKraRyh
http://imgur.com/7DXjVUB

So honestly, not so bad. If you are confused about Adam Larsson, I was attempting to combat that trade before giving up.

Hossa is probably the biggest asset traded.

Also... LMAO, so Chicago is leading the league... AND they are the only team to sign a contract extension thus far... To Panarin... For 1 season at $1.7M. That's like an exaggeration of reality that only Bowman could pull off.




Ermo20 said:


> Also, can you post the rest of the attendance figures? I want to see how many people are showing up at The Ermo Dome




http://imgur.com/QTkyyrL
http://imgur.com/KqifRSv

Could definitely be a lot better... But they are fairly ahead of several other teams. Haha, they seem to pull particularly big crowds whilst away... Wonder if that's because fans expect to witness a victory.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Apologies for any differences (particularly actual roster differences, as opposed to just different line combos).

*Rosters as of Dec 4th*

Here are a few of the current line-ups being iced. Note that not seeing one player doesn't mean they haven't played all year... Different guys are scratched at different times. At the end of 2016/Jan 1st, I will post every one's roster as well as full team stats and individual player stats for any one who has posted in this thread since I started posting the sims' teams. So if I missed your team in this post, I promise it's coming with a more complete breakdown soon.

*
New Jersey Devils:*
http://imgur.com/BibwBN8
*
For comparison:

Brandon Saad - Derek Stepan - Nikita Kucherov [Marchand - Koivu - Kuch]
Brad Marchand - Alex Galchenyuk - Mats Zuccarello [Saad - Stepan - Bennet]
Conor Sheary - Mikko Koivu - Jannik Hansen [Jansen - Galch - Zucc]
Sven Baertschi - Markus Granlund - Anton Rodin [Baer - Gran - Sheary]*

So, it seems like you have Beau Bennet instead of Anton Rodin.. Not bad lol. TBH I sorta like both line-ups. Tho I'm not so sure about Marchand's strategic utilization.
*
Zach Werenski - Christopher Tanev [Greene - Martinez]
Andy Greene - Alec Martinez [Helgeson - Tanev]
Mike Matheson - Nikita Zaitsev [Werenski - Matheson]

Craig Anderson [Same goalie tandem]
Calvin Pickard
*
Looks like Zaitsev gone for Helgeson.

I had a look, and both Rodin & Zaitsev are still with the NJD. Zaitsev is on the trading block, he has posted:
5 assists (5 pts) in 12 games, 6 PIM, +4. He was only scratched for the last game, before that he was playing pretty consistently. It looks like he had a really poor showing though. He has been playing monster minutes, no less than 21 mins all year. Up to 25 mins once or twice, a couple 24s.

Matheson is currently on the line-up, but it seems he has only played 10 games.

Rodin, like Zaitsev just recently got scratched... He has only been getting up to 8 mins or so per night, one game was just shy of 4 min... 14 games, 1 goal, 3 assists, 4 pts, avg. TOI: 6:23.

*
NYI:*
http://imgur.com/a/Q9eG0
*
Mike Hoffman - John Tavares (C) - Cam Atkinson [Hoff - John - Cam]
J.T. Miller - Leon Draisaitl - Jakob Silfverberg [Ritchie - Nielsen - Drai]
Antoine Roussel - Frans Nielsen - Sam Gagner [Roussel - Bozak - Silfverberg]
Nick Ritchie - Tyler Bozak - Ryan Reaves [Miller - Prince - Gagner]
*
Reaves swapped out with Prince. Again, not bad.
*
Roman Josi (A) - Kevin Shattenkirk [Phaneuf - Shatty]
Andrei Markov (A) - Justin Schultz [Markov - Josi]
Dion Phaneuf - David Savard [Mayfield - Schultz]
*
Savard & Reaves are both still with NYI. Savard has a great stat line actually, 18 games, 3 goals, 9 assists, for 12 pts. Mayfield has 10 games. It looks like he's just been scratched now and then, and it looks like his last game was an ugly one.

Reaves has 10 games, Alan Quine has 9, and Shawn Prince has 5. Seems he is playing the bulk out of the three, barely. But it seems like there is a lot of switching around there. All other forwards have played the full 23 games, except Roussel only has 14 GP.

Overall, it seems like your roster is pretty well in tact. Oh, and Greiss is gone lol.





*
EDM:*
http://imgur.com/a/fZ625
*
Rickard Rakell - Jack Eichel - Marian Hossa [Helm - Eichel - Hossa]
Max Domi - Jason Spezza - Jeff Carter [Domi - Carter - Shaw]
Ryan Dzingel - Darren Helm - Andrew Shaw [Rakell - Spezza - Beck]
Timo Meier - Chris Tierney - Joonas Donskoi [Donskoi - Tierney - Meier]
*
Again, pretty well the same roster, lines def different though. Dzingel is still a member of EDM. He only has 8 games played though. Slepyshev has 14 GP. And Taylor Beck who is currently in the line-up has 12 GP... Beck is currently on the trade block.
*
Oliver Ekman-Larsson - Michael Stone [OEL - Buff]
Andrej Sekera - Dustin Byfuglien [Sekera - Klein]
Brady Skjei - Kevin Klein [Skjei - Gryba]
*
It seems like roughly the same amount of alterations for each team (at least of these 3) so far, so that's kinda promising. At least things remained semi-balanced.

Gryba for Stone... Hum. Stone has 17 GP, 2-6-8 stat line. Not sure why he has been sharing time with Gryba, but Gryba has the remaining 9. All the rest of the D have played a full season. 

...Wait a second, I thought Hossa was traded. That's good news for EDM. One of two things happened here I feel like. 1: This was one of the trades I reversed in the off-season, and it stuck. That, or, maybe the no-trade actually does work but it requires a day to pass and then the trade is reversed. I am leaning towards the prior, but I will confirm when I'm less tired.

Here is an EDM Trade:
http://imgur.com/a/DvHyL
Besides players being called-up/sent down to the AHL, this is the only real transaction all year for EDM, and it has no effect on the Oilers.
*
Ben Bishop [Same]
Chad Johnson
*



FYI: Those ice-time values are merely the coach's goals. And they only apply to 5-on-5, as well. So players utilized on special teams more will have much higher ice time in choppier games, etc.


----------



## TheTechNoir

*NYR (PHILLY in the draft AKA ME lol):*
http://imgur.com/a/YS5gI


Mike Cammalleri - Tyler Seguin - Wayne Simmonds [Schwartz - Seg - Simmer]
Jaden Schwartz - Victor Rask - Anthony Mantha [Cammy - Stas - Clutter]
Vinnie Hinostroza - Paul Stastny - Lee Stempniak [Harts - Cizi - Stemp]
Scott Hartnell - Casey Cizikas - Cal Clutterbuck [Hino - Rask - Mantha]

Wow, so my roster is still identical up front. Hmm. So, I reversed a Stempniak trade in the off-season. I think this answers my Hossa question. From the looks of it, I was thrown-off by the persistence to trade Adam Larsson. But maybe most trades won't happen like that if reversed. And while there was a number of pre-season trades, there have only been like 4 trades league wide since the start of the season. I am going to attempt to reverse them all 1 time each. If they hold, they hold. If not, we will let them rock for now. I will recap my changes in a follow-up post ASAP.

Karl Alzner - Kris Letang [Alzner - Letang]
Xavier Ouellet - Sami Vatanen [Summers - Vatanen]
Samuel Morin - Troy Stecher [Morin - McIllrath]

Cory Schneider [same tandem]
Antti Raanta


----------



## TheTechNoir

I just sent Mike Fisher back to Calgary from Buffalo, and Oskar Klefbom back to Buffalo from Calgary. 
I will update if this 'takes' or if either team trades either guy again. What I really hope is that I don't inadvertently trigger a cascade of other unwanted trades.

Toronto traded away both Bjugstad & Stralman for picks... To Tampa & Buffalo respectively.

I am going to send them both back to Toronto. Lol, Josh Leivo has played all 24 games so far this season... I am going to clear his contract status to free agent to clear roster space for Bjugstad. Several diff d-men have been playing (like Connor Carrick), but currently Travis Dermott is playing. I am going to send him to free agency as well, and send Stralman back.


*I will be saving this as a separate data batch in case this does more harm than good, so I can always return to before these switches... Well, minus Fisher/Klefbom, I only just thought to do this now.*

Okay... So Bjugstad is being returned from Tampa to Toronto. This is why Tampa is doing decent, and what I was a bit afraid of. The scrap teams trading picks for good players. Tampa acquired both Bjugstad and Frolik (from Calgary) with picks.

Stralman sent back to Tor. I didn't make any changes to BUF besides sending Stralman back. They only lost a pick in the trade.

Frolik sent back to Cgy. Hunter Shinkaruk has appeared in all 26 games for Cgy... I am going to send him to free agency to make room for Frolik.

Does any one care if I don't send Mike Smith/Greiss back to their teams? :/ I will if requested, it's not an issue.

I am not attempting to trade Adam Larsson back for reasons already stated.

Nsh acquired Marc Staal for a draft pick. I am sending him back to PIT. I am sending Dan Giradi back to free agency to make room for Staal, as he has played the full season for PIT.

Dallas acquired Jori Lehtera from Philly (NYR in this draft game) for a draft pick. I am sending him back to Philly (NYR lol, not me). It looks like Petr Straka & Laughton have split the time in his absence. I am going to send Straka to free agency as he is currently dressed to make room for Lehtera.

The Red Wings had Dylan Olsen play the full season thus far. I am sending him to free agency, and sending Alexei Emelin back from Arizona. Arizona acquired him for a draft pick. Make that sent back from Tuscon Roadrunners. AZ had sent him down to the AHL.

Cody Eakin was traded 3 times despite my reversals, so same story as with Larsson. I won't be sending him back to Chicago.

Mike Green is the same story... So I won't be trading him back to Washington. Note that those 3 players WILL all be sent back to their respective teams as soon as the trade deadline comes and passes.

And lastly, DeKeyser was traded to the HFB Ducks for a draft pick. I am sending him back to MTL. I am sending Jonathan Racine, who has played in all of MTLs games this season to free agency to make space for DeKeyser.

*Transactions Recap:
As of a quarter way into the NHL season, all trades have been reversed (scratches/ahl demotions not withstanding) with the exceptions of Adam Larsson, Mike Green, and Cody Eakin. I will update after 1 week of sim time to see how things hold up.*


----------



## TheTechNoir

Okay, so Stralman didn't last 24 hours before being traded again. Tampa picked him up again for another draft pick. So add him to the list of exceptions 'till trade deadline.

Also, I tweaked every single team's contracts a little bit to bring them comfortably within cap compliance range again. So that the AI won't do this themselves via transactions.

Finally time to resume SIM.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Non-trade related...

Peter DeBoer, Coach of SJS is on the chopping block.

Panarin is on a 5 game goal scoring streak.

Randy Carlyle of the HFB Ducks is on the chopping block.

Well... 1 week later, and great/promising news. 

Besides Stralman, no other trades have been made. All other reversals have stuck.


----------



## TheTechNoir

*Jan 1st, 2017*

Lindy Ruff is on the chopping block in Dallas.

Stamkos is riding a 12 game points streak.

I don't normally report hat tricks unless I find them notable... Well, Jagr with a hat trick.

He's now got 19 goals on the year, 35 GP, 19 G, 13 A, 32 PTS. Unreal. In a season that has seen one player retire (I forget who, but he was selected by one of y'all I think, he is on the transactions picture I posted any who), lol Jagr is nearly PPG...

Remember when I said a while ago Gerard Gallant was on the chopping block? It's official, he has been fired. Don Jackson was hired to replace him.

Stamkos streak ended at 12 games.

Wow, Doug Wilson, Sharks GM is on the chopping block too.

In International play news, Belarus won the Div-I A U20.
Poland won the Div-I B U20.
Romania won the Div-II A U20.

Bob Murray, HFB GM is on the chopping block. Lol, man, all these nerfed teams outside our 21 are having a lot of potential firings.

And it's official, HFB Ducks fire Randy Carlyle. Ron Rolston hired to replace him.

Shane Doan hits the 1,500 GP milestone.

The big boys in the World Jrs have begun.

*
A Player Poll was announced:
Best Skater: Johnny Hockey, Winnipeg Jets

Hardest Shot: OEL, Edmonton Oilers

Smartest: Sidney Crosby, Quebec Nordiques (COL)

Toughest: Matt Borowiecki, Ottawa Senators

Fastest: Carl Hagelin, Buffalo Sabres

Best role model: Henrik Zetterberg, Washington Capitals

Cleanest: Lauri Korpikoski, Dallas Stars

Toughest goalie to beat: Carey Price, Detroit Red Wings

Coach you'd most like to play for: Mike Babcock, Toronto Maple Leafs*


Sharks GM Doug Wilson officially relieved of his position. Bruce Hamilton hired as new GM.


Braden Holtby is awarded goalie of the month (November) with a season stat line of:
29 GP
2.26 GAA
.912 SV%
8 SO
16-11-8

Wow... Not a great wins-loss record, but half of his wins apparently featured a shutout. Odd.

Stamkos is DESTROYING the league. Player of the month honors again. Season stat line:
38 GP
24 G
28 A
52 PTS
32 PIM
+24




I will post soon with a ton of details on every team, league stats, etc.

For now though, as of Jan 1st:

Washington Capitals are leading the Eastern Conference.
35 GP
26-7-2 for 54 PTS
3-1 in S/O
Goal DIF of +50
15-2-1 Home Record

Philly (NYR in our game, not me) is tied but has 38 GP. PIT is 1 point behind both, but also has 38 GP.

Chicago is doing absurdly good in the West, and still leading the league overall.
39 GP
30-6-3 63 PTS
0-2 in S/O
Goal DIF of +76
19-2-0 Home Record

Edmonton is next to bat with 57 pts in 38 games.

Colorado aka Nordiques have 56 pts in 36 games.

HFB Ducks had their best month on record... And have "improved" to 8-30-0. Lmao.
Sporting a goal differential of -81.
Home Record is 6-10-0...
*Away record is 2-20-0*

The funniest stat??? They are 3-0 in the shoot out! Which defies explanation.




Corey Perry has a narrow goal scoring lead in the rocket race.
Jamie Benn has a narrow lead in the assist race.
Steven Stamkos has a comfortable Art Ross lead. 52 pts, next closest is Sidney Crosby with 45. Bergeron has kept up his insane offense, with 43. Tarasenko with 41. 


Brad Marchand continues to lead the league in PIMs. 127. Next closest is Tom Wilson with 113, and Adam McQuaid with 110. Shawn Thornton 97... Cody McLeod with 89. Marcus Foligno with 79... Racine with 67... Wow. Marchand is really racking them up.

Whaaat.
Tech Noir of HFB Ducks is in the top-10 for shot blocking. Lol, I suppose they allow so many dang shot attempts against them though.

Ryan Kesler is the league leader in the face-off dot still.




Between the pipes, Steve Mason of Vancouver is actually sporting 9 shut outs to lead in that category.


----------



## FlamerForLife

That's really cool, thanks for doing that!
Sorry for having a full pm box guys, but appreciate you trying to pm me!


----------



## Sparksrus3

Bump

Just keeping this relevant .
Come on Tech Noir, we need more!!!!!!
And thank you


----------



## Kent Nilsson

I can't believe I had Doughty ahead of Karlsson just a few months ago.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Haha, I probably would have had the same.

Soo. I wanted to make it clear I'm not salty or some thing and have no reason to be. I'm just commenting. For the amount of time put in relative to the amount of interest (seems relatively limited) I decided I am just going to sim right to the end of season, and do one big post then. And then again at the conclusion of the play-offs. If any one requests full details for their team (lines, tactics used, all individual stats, etc, etc, I can give it - corsi and fenwick and stuff included). But if no one requests, I won't be adding that much detail.

BTW, thanks Spark.


*Conclusion of the regular season*
*Firings*
GMs and Coaches of the non-21 teams are getting fired left and right, on account of losing all their star players and having losing records that would make the 16-17' Avalanche feel pity.

*March Player of the Month*
Taylor Hall was awarded player of the month, and finished the season with 90 pts in 82 games. Roberto Luongo was awarded goalie of the month, finishing the season with 65 GP, a 1.95 GAA & and .917 SV% with 12 S/Os.

*Points Streak*
John Carlson managed to put together a 12-game point streak (10-game assist streak) down the stretch.

*Horrible decisions*
Ummmm. So apparently virtual Benning is an idiot... Hampus Lindholm was not even offered a contract extension. 

*Final Standings*
Remind you, I am The Rangers. And the person who picked the Rangers for this draft, is The Flyers. Our rosters were accidentally switched when they were first constructed.


http://imgur.com/a/PeV8U

I will update this post later today or tomorrow with the conference and division separated standings and a bit more general stats and info. This post right now is bare bones.

*Final Stat Leaders*
http://imgur.com/a/gBlkz

*Top 32 Corsi Rel*
http://imgur.com/a/z3TTu

*Playoffs*
So my Flyers (Rangers in-sim) were beaten by Detroit in 5. The flyers-in sim, Rangers in our game got up to a 3-1 series lead, winning games 1, 2, and 4. But PIT managed to catch-up and win game 7. Major come-back.

Heh, nice. Round 2... Pit vs Wsh. Game 7. Wsh wins.
The Nordiques beat Chicago in 5.

Round 3:
Colorado 3-2 series lead over Edmonton;
Detroit 3-2 series lead over Washington.

Washington won by a margin of 7-1 in one of those games though!

Washington wins in 6.
Wow. Edmonton beat Colorado 6-1 to force game 7, but lost 2-1.

And soooo we have our finalists. Quebec vs Detroit. Pretty neat to be the Colorado Franchise vs Detroit for an early 90s theme. Sort of a few years down the road predictor. Also a match that could not have happened since this sim is using the format of Detroit in the East.

Damn. Detroit swept Colorado.


So the *winning roster is*
Max Pacioretty (4.5M)- Joe Pavelski (6M) - James Neal (5M)
Tomas Hertl (3M) - Dylan Larkin (0.925M) - Kyle Okposo (6M)
Andrew Cogliano (3M) - Derick Brassard (5M) - David Backes (6M)
Pierre-Luc Dubois (0.925M) - Dylan Strome (0.894M) - Gabe Vilardi

Shayne Gostisbehere - T.J. Brodie (4.65M)
Brian Dumoulin (0.8M) - Zach Bogosian (5.143M)
Alexei Emelin - Julius Honka (0.863M)

Carey Price (6.5M)
Kari Lehtonen (5.9M)


defeating:

Taylor Hall - Sidney Crosby - Jordan Eberle
Andre Burakovsky - Nazem Kadri - Bobby Ryan
Leo Komarov - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins - Joel Ward
Alexandre Burrows - Connor Brown - Anthony Duclair

Ivan Provorov - Justin Faulk
Ryan Murray - Adam Larsson
Keith Yandle - Anthony DeAngelo

Corey Crawford
James Reimer


----------



## Ermo20

Wow. Nice job Detroit!

So I guess my virtual Penguins are the chokers in this, not the Capitals 

And nice job with all this Tech. Doesn't look like there are too many people interested in this but I'd like to see full details for the Pens.


----------



## MackAttack26

Hornqvist and Karlsson carrying Team Sweden to a pretty solid season! Thanks for this Tech.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Thanks guys, if a couple ppl enjoyed it, then it was worthwhile.  yeah, I was surprised by Hornqvist!

I will post both of your teams' breakdowns soon.

I also forgot to see conn smythe and other awards.


----------



## Tryamkin

Wow so my team absolutely destroys with presidents trophy and 60 wins!'
Then we get knocked out by the lowest seed Quebec in 5 games??? lol what ea


----------



## Kent Nilsson

Do my guys know theyre playing the 90s trap with mass clutch and grab ?


----------



## Scholarships

Thanks for this! I guess picking Vancouver was a mistake because their gm made me lose Hampus


----------



## Sparksrus3

TheTechNoir said:


> Thanks guys, if a couple ppl enjoyed it, then it was worthwhile.  yeah, I was surprised by Hornqvist!
> 
> I will post both of your teams' breakdowns soon.
> 
> I also forgot to see conn smythe and other awards.




:

Ermo took us around the track and you gave us all a great victory lap . 
I thought my team was good. I guess so did everyone . 
If all mocks are as fun as this was I will have to take part in more of them .
Thanks Tech


----------



## Ermo20

Sparksrus3 said:


> :
> 
> Ermo took us around the track and you gave us all a great victory lap .
> I thought my team was good. I guess so did everyone .
> If all mocks are as fun as this was I will have to take part in more of them .
> Thanks Tech



We all thought our teams were good, but I thought mine was stacked . Went right up to the cap. Quite a few mocks here are as fun as this, really just depends on how well-run it is. 

And of course thanks Tech! Obviously it's great to see our rosters play out a season, put some use into them. Probably something I wouldn't have had the time to set up so of course big thanks to you for the time you put into this.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Scholarships said:


> Thanks for this! I guess picking Vancouver was a mistake because their gm made me lose Hampus




Hahah. Jim Benning won GM of the year though!
I am not at home right now but I will post more when I am.
Crosby won the Hart Trophy. Matthews won Calder.
Kyle Okposo actually won the Conn Smythe... went from around half a point per game reg. Season to ppg in the playoffs + 10 goals. Larkin went from .5 ppg roughly to just shy of ppg in the playoffs. I guess their players got hot at the right time, plus Price between the pipes.


----------



## TheTechNoir

Tryamkin said:


> Wow so my team absolutely destroys with presidents trophy and 60 wins!'
> Then we get knocked out by the lowest seed Quebec in 5 games??? lol what ea




Well, to be fair Quebec finished 4th in league overall standings with five less pts than Chicago. 59 wins. And Quebec did reach the cup finals.

EA had nothing to do with the sim btw :p

Lol my lord. The teams with left overs who didn't get picked by us still did better than Colorado did for real this past season. X.X


----------



## Sparksrus3

Ermo20 said:


> *NOTE: I know it's been a while, but TheTechNoir has finally finished setting up the simulation with our rosters. Info is in post 884.*
> 
> Welcome to 1990. As we approach the upcoming NHL season, all players in the league will be drafted onto a new team. The twist is, the players are from the 2016 season.
> 
> This idea was originally suggested by Sparksrus3 in the 'What if there were still only 21 teams?' thread.
> 
> The concept of the game is a 21-team redraft. Team allegiances are from 1990, or really all of the 80s, before the major wave of expansion in the 90s. But the players are from modern times. Any current NHL player can be taken in this draft. To add a mock draft element to it (to make this relevant to the mock draft board), 2017 draft prospects can be taken too.
> 
> Everyone will draft a 12F, 6D, 2G roster.
> 
> Keep in mind that you don't have rights to any players that are currently on your team. In fact, you don't have rights to anything other than draft picks.
> 
> Trades are allowed but they may only involve assets you have, which will only be draft picks and players you've drafted.
> 
> Salary cap of $85M (with 10 less teams in the league teams should have more talent). To keep things simple, a player's cap hit is simply their cap hit in real life; 2017 draftees and UFAs don't need to be signed.
> 
> Whoever takes Quebec, Hartford, Minnesota, and Winnipeg (those teams are now Colorado, Carolina, Dallas, and Arizona, respectively), you can choose to keep your team where it was in 1990, or have it be located wherever it is today. Completely up to you if you control one of those teams, though I would prefer to keep everything how it was in 1990.
> 
> 3 hour clock, 8AM ET to 11PM ET window. Picks will be skipped rather than autoed, make them up when you can. The draft order will be snake and it will be determined at random. You can swap draft positions with other players if both approve. And if I'm not around to skip a pick, anyone can help out by announcing that whoever is on the clock has been skipped (remember to PM the next GM, too). You won't be kicked out for missing a couple picks, but if it really becomes repetitive then you may be kicked out (it's more a matter of whether or not you make them up soon). Feel free to send me a list if you won't be around to pick!
> 
> The draft will be 24 rounds, so there are four extra rounds at the end. You may be over the cap by the end of these 24 rounds, but you have to trim your roster down to 20 players and get under the cap at the end. Everyone must have at least 20 players by the end of the 24 rounds, so if you've gotten rid of picks through trades and have less than 20 players at the end, you will get however many picks you need at the end to get to 20 players. If you'd like, you may stop drafting after you have 20 players on your roster, and would not like to have to go through drafting a player just to cut him later.
> 
> Helpful Hint: It's a common mistake in these drafts for people to select someone that has already been taken without knowing that he has been taken. To prevent this from happening, go the first page of this thread, press control f on your computer, and type in the name of the player you're trying to draft. If you find him in the original post then don't take him as he has already been taken.
> 
> I'm looking for 21 different GMs, ideally, but will extend to second teams if necessary. This may take a while to fill up, so understand that it could take weeks or months before this starts. Once it does, I'll PM everybody and make sure everyone who signed up is still in. Don't sign up if you can't commit to the time and effort this may involve. Sign up below, in the other thread, or PM me. You may take any available team listed below. I have the blind mock draft to manage as well, though I expect this to fill up better and have a more realistic chance of actually happening, but if both end up happening, I'll have to manage both simultaneously.
> 
> The draft will start on *Tuesday, November 29th at 7 PM EST.*
> 
> Wales Conference
> 
> Adams Division
> 
> Boston Bruins: Ermo20
> Buffalo Sabres: Zemgus26
> Hartford Whalers: King Weber
> Montreal Canadiens: NateTheGr8
> Quebec Nordiques: my name is Bob
> 
> Patrick Division
> 
> Philadelphia Flyers: TheTechNoir
> Pittsburgh Penguins: Ermo20
> New Jersey Devils: Skoalvalchuk
> New York Islanders: Sparksrus3
> New York Rangers: King Weber
> Washington Capitals: ikyan
> 
> Campbell Conference
> 
> Norris Division
> 
> Chicago Blackhawks:
> Detroit Red Wings: Hoagie
> Minnesota North Stars: TakinMaattaOnMyRide
> St. Louis Blues: showjaxx
> Toronto Maple Leafs: Paneerboy
> 
> Smythe Division
> 
> Calgary Flames: FlamerForLife
> Edmonton Oilers: Zaddy Zads
> Los Angeles Kings: showjaxx
> Vancouver Canucks: Scholarships
> Winnipeg Jets: dathockeydoe
> 
> *Draft Order:*
> 
> First Round
> 
> 1. Quebec: Sidney Crosby (C)
> 2. Hartford: Connor McDavid (C)
> 3. New York Rangers: Patrick Kane (RW)
> 4. Minnesota: Drew Doughty (D)
> 5. Buffalo: Erik Karlsson (D)
> 6. Boston: Patrik Laine (LW)
> 7. New York Islanders: John Tavares (C)
> 8. Toronto: Alex Ovechkin (LW)
> 9. Detroit: Carey Price (G)
> 10. New Jersey: Nikita Kucherov (RW)
> 11. Winnipeg: Auston Matthews (C)
> 12. Philadelphia: Tyler Seguin (C)
> 13. Los Angeles: Mark Scheifele (C)
> 14. Vancouver: Jamie Benn (LW)
> 15. Minnesota (from Chicago): Victor Hedman (D)
> 16. Pittsburgh: Steven Stamkos (C)
> 17. Calgary: Claude Giroux (C)
> 18. Montreal: Vladimir Tarasenko (RW)
> 19. St. Louis: Evgeni Malkin (C)
> 20. Edmonton: Jack Eichel (C)
> 21. Washington: Duncan Keith (D)
> 
> Second Round
> 
> 22. Washington: Shea Weber (D)
> 23. Edmonton: Oliver Ekman-Larsson (D)
> 24. St. Louis: Brent Burns (D)
> 25. Montreal: Jonathan Toews (C)
> 26. Calgary: Braden Holtby (G)
> 27. Pittsburgh: Aaron Ekblad (D)
> 28. Chicago: Anze Kopitar (C)
> 29. Vancouver: Patrice Bergeron (C)
> 30. Los Angeles: P.K. Subban (D)
> 31. Philadelphia: Kris Letang (D)
> 32. Winnipeg: Johnny Gaudreau (LW)
> 33. New Jersey: Zach Werenski (D)
> 34. Detroit: Joe Pavelski (C)
> 35. Toronto: Ryan Suter (D)
> 36. New York Islanders: Roman Josi (D)
> 37. Boston: Mitch Marner (RW)
> 38. Buffalo: Nicklas Backstrom (C)
> 39. Chicago (from Minnesota): Artemi Panarin (LW)
> 40. New York Rangers: Alex Pietrangelo (D)
> 41. Hartford: Marc-Edouard Vlasic (D)
> 42. Quebec: Justin Faulk (D)
> 
> Third Round
> 
> 43. Quebec: Taylor Hall (LW)
> 44. Hartford: John Klingberg (D)
> 45. New York Rangers: Ryan McDonagh (D)
> 46. Chicago (from Minnesota): John Carlson (D)
> 47. Buffalo: Henrik Lundqvist (G)
> 48. Boston: Jonathan Quick (G)
> 49. New York Islanders: Devan Dubnyk (G)
> 50. Toronto: Matt Murray (G)
> 51. Detroit: T.J. Brodie (D)
> 52. New Jersey: Brad Marchand (C)
> 53. Winnipeg: Aleksander Barkov (C)
> 54. Philadelphia: Cory Schneider (G)
> 55. Los Angeles: Andrei Vasileveskiy (G)
> 56. Vancouver: Hampus Lindholm (D)
> 57. Chicago: Evgeny Kuznetsov (C)
> 58. Pittsburgh: Jakub Voracek (RW)
> 59. Calgary: Mark Giordano (D)
> 60. Montreal: Rasmus Ristolainen (D)
> 61. St. Louis: Phil Kessel (C)
> 62. Edmonton: Dustin Byfuglien (D)
> 63. Washington: Ryan Getzlaf (C)
> 
> Fourth Round
> 
> 64. Washington: Martin Jones (G)
> 65. Edmonton: Ben Bishop (G)
> 66. St. Louis: Alexander Radulov (RW)
> 67. Montreal: Tuukka Rask (G)
> 68. Calgary: Colton Parayko (D)
> 69. Pittsburgh: Nolan Patrick (C)
> 70. Chicago: Corey Perry (RW)
> 71. Vancouver: Blake Wheeler (RW)
> 72. Los Angeles: David Pastrnak (RW)
> 73. Philadelphia: Wayne Simmonds (RW)
> 74. Winnipeg: Seth Jones (D)
> 75. New Jersey: Alex Galchenyuk (C)
> 76. Detroit: Max Pacioretty (LW)
> 77. Toronto: Ryan O'Reilly (C)
> 78. New York Islanders: Kevin Shattenkirk (D)
> 79. Boston: Sean Monahan (C)
> 80. Buffalo: Niklas Hjalmarsson (D)
> 81. Minnesota: Petr Mrazek (G)
> 82. New York Rangers: Sergei Bobrovsky (G)
> 83. Hartford: Nikolaj Ehlers (RW)
> 84. Quebec: Ivan Provorov (D)
> 
> Fifth Round
> 
> 85. Quebec: Corey Crawford (G)
> 86. Hartford: Pekka Rinne (G)
> 87. New York Rangers: Nathan MacKinnon (C)
> 88. Minnesota: Logan Couture (C)
> 89. Buffalo: William Nylander (LW)
> 90. Boston: Timothy Liljegren (D)
> 91. New York Islanders: Leon Draisaitl (C)
> 92. Toronto: Ryan Johansen (C)
> 93. Detroit: Shayne Gostisbehere (D)
> 94. New Jersey: Brandon Saad (LW)
> 95. Winnipeg: Noah Hanifin (D)
> 96. Philadelphia: Karl Alzner (D)
> 97. Los Angeles: Alexander Wennberg (C)
> 98. Vancouver: Matt Duchene (C)
> 99. Minnesota (from Chicago): Gabriel Landeskog (LW)
> 100. Pittsburgh: Filip Forsberg (LW)
> 101. Calgary: Tyler Toffoli (C)
> 102. Montreal: Daniel Sedin (LW)
> 103. St. Louis: Nick Leddy (D)
> 104. Edmonton: Jeff Carter (C)
> 105. Washington: Joe Thornton (C)
> 
> Sixth Round
> 
> 106. Washington: Jake Muzzin (D)
> 107. Edmonton: Marian Hossa (RW)
> 108. St. Louis: Robin Lehner (G)
> 109. Montreal: Henrik Sedin (C)
> 110. Calgary: Cam Fowler (D)
> 111. Pittsburgh: Brent Seabrook (D)
> 112. Chicago: Morgan Rielly (D)
> 113. Vancouver: Jonathan Drouin (LW)
> 114. Los Angeles: Jonas Brodin (D)
> 115. Philadelphia: Jaden Schwartz (LW)
> 116. Winnipeg: Mark Stone (RW)
> 117. New Jersey: Christopher Tanev (D)
> 118. Detroit: James Neal (RW)
> 119. Toronto: Anton Stralman (D)
> 120. New York Islanders: Cam Atkinson (RW)
> 121. Boston: Dougie Hamilton (D)
> 122. Buffalo: Mika Zibanejad (C)
> 123. Minnesota: Mattias Ekholm (D)
> 124. New York Rangers: Jeff Skinner (LW)
> 125. Hartford: Ondrej Palat (LW)
> 126. Quebec: Adam Larsson (D)
> 
> Seventh Round
> 
> 127. Quebec: Jordan Eberle (RW)
> 128. Hartford: Tyler Johnson (C)
> 129. New York Rangers: Ryan Ellis (D)
> 130. New York Islanders (from Minnesota): Mike Hoffman (LW)
> 131. Buffalo: Oscar Klefbom (D)
> 132. Boston: Alexander Edler (D)
> 133. Minnesota (from New York Islanders): Gustav Nyquist (RW)
> 134. Toronto: Jaccob Slavin (D)
> 135. Detroit: Dylan Larkin (C)
> 136. New Jersey: Mats Zuccarello (RW)
> 137. Winnipeg: Jesse Puljujarvi (RW)
> 138. Philadelphia: Sami Vatanen (D)
> 139. Los Angeles: Jonathan Huberdeau (LW)
> 140. Vancouver: Erik Johnson (D)
> 141. Chicago: James van Riemsdyk (LW)
> 142. Pittsburgh: Boone Jenner (LW)
> 143. Calgary: Nick Foligno (LW)
> 144. Montreal: Danny DeKeyser (D)
> 145. St. Louis: Jacob Trouba (D)
> 146. Edmonton: Richard Rakell (C)
> 147. Washington: Travis Hamonic (D)
> 
> Eighth Round
> 
> 148. Washington: Ryan Kesler (C)
> 149. Edmonton: Max Domi (LW)
> 150. St. Louis: Bryan Little (C)
> 151. Montreal: Rick Nash (LW)
> 152. Calgary: Kyle Turris (C)
> 153. Pittsburgh: Olli Maatta (D)
> 154. Chicago: Tyson Barrie (D)
> 155. Vancouver: Matt Niskanen (D)
> 156. Los Angeles: Jake Gardiner (D)
> 157. Philadelphia: Victor Rask (C)
> 158. Winnipeg: Damon Severson (D)
> 159. New Jersey: Alec Martinez (D)
> 160. Detroit: Brian Dumoulin (D)
> 161. Toronto: Brayden Schenn (LW)
> 162. Minnesota (from New York Islanders): Matthew Tkachuk (LW)
> 163. Boston: Artem Anisimov (C)
> 164. Buffalo: Marcus Johansson (LW)
> 165. New York Islanders (from Minnesota): Andrei Markov (D)
> 166. New York Rangers: Brendan Gallagher (RW)
> 167. Hartford: Josh Manson (D)
> 168. Quebec: Ryan Murray (D)
> 
> Ninth Round
> 
> 169. Quebec: Nazem Kadri (C)
> 170. Hartford: TJ Oshie (RW)
> 171. New York Rangers: Sean Couturier (C)
> 172. Minnesota: David Krejci (C)
> 173. Buffalo: Patric Hornqvist (RW)
> 174. Boston: Sam Reinhart (C)
> 175. New York Islanders: Jakob Silfverberg (RW)
> 176. Toronto: Chris Kreider (LW)
> 177. Detroit: Kyle Okposo (RW)
> 178. New Jersey: Derek Stepan (C)
> 179. Winnipeg: Connor Hellebuyck (G)
> 180. Philadelphia: Paul Stastny (C)
> 181. Los Angeles: Brett Pesce (D)
> 182. Vancouver: Bo Horvat (C)
> 183. Minnesota (from Chicago): Jared Spurgeon (D)
> 184. Pittsburgh: Adam Henrique (C)
> 185. Calgary: Mikko Rantanen (RW)
> 186. Montreal: Charlie Coyle (C)
> 187. St. Louis: Robby Fabbri (LW)
> 188. Edmonton: Michael Stone (D)
> 189. Washington: Sam Bennett (C)
> 
> Tenth Round
> 
> 190. Washington: Henrik Zetterberg (C)
> 191. Edmonton: Andrej Sekera (D)
> 192. St. Louis: Viktor Arvidsson (RW)
> 193. Montreal: Matt Dumba (D)
> 194. Calgary: Alexander Steen (LW)
> 195. Pittsburgh: John Gibson (G)
> 196. Chicago: Roberto Luongo (G)
> 197. Vancouver: Kyle Palmieri (RW)
> 198. Los Angeles: Sebastian Aho (LW)
> 199. Philadelphia: Mike Cammalleri (LW)
> 200. Winnipeg: Zach Parise (LW)
> 201. New Jersey: Nikita Zaitsev (D)
> 202. Detroit: Tomas Hertl (LW)
> 203. Toronto: Nico Hischier (C)
> 204. New York Islanders: Justin Schultz (D)
> 205. Boston: Tanner Pearson (LW)
> 206. Buffalo: Mikael Backlund (C)
> 207. Chicago (from Minnesota): Jay Bouwmeester (D)
> 208. New York Rangers: Kevin Hayes (C)
> 209. Hartford: Milan Lucic (LW)
> 210. Quebec: Keith Yandle (D)
> 
> Eleventh Round
> 
> 211. Quebec: Ryan Nugent-Hopkins (C)
> 212. Hartford: Torey Krug (D)
> 213. New York Rangers: Jakob Chychrun (D)
> 214. Minnesota: Travis Konecny (C)
> 215. Buffalo: Elias Lindholm (RW)
> 216. Boston: Eric Staal (C)
> 217. New York Islanders: J.T. Miller (LW)
> 218. Toronto: Connor Murphy (D)
> 219. Detroit: David Backes (C)
> 220. New Jersey: Craig Anderson (G)
> 221. Winnipeg: Mikael Granlund (C)
> 222. Philadelphia: Anthony Mantha (LW)
> 223. Los Angeles: Vincent Trocheck (C)
> 224. Vancouver: Tomas Tatar (LW)
> 225. Chicago: Loui Eriksson (LW)
> 226. Pittsburgh: Jordan Staal (C)
> 227. Calgary: Tyler Myers (D)
> 228. Montreal: Jimmy Vesey (LW)
> 229. St. Louis: Josh Morrissey (D)
> 230. Edmonton: Jason Spezza (C)
> 231. Washington: Thomas Vanek (LW)
> 
> Twelfth Round
> 
> 232. Washington: Martin Hanzal (C)
> 233. Edmonton: Brady Skjei (D)
> 234. St. Louis: Travis Zajac (C)
> 235. Montreal: Jack Johnson (D)
> 236. Calgary: Calvin de Haan (D)
> 237. Pittsburgh: Marc Staal (D)
> 238. Chicago: Johnny Boychuk (D)
> 239. Vancouver: Justin Braun (D)
> 240. Los Angeles: Nino Niederreiter (RW)
> 241. Philadelphia: Antti Raanta (G)
> 242. Winnipeg: Alex Goligoski (D)
> 243. New Jersey: Mikko Koivu (C)
> 244. Detroit: Derick Brassard (C)
> 245. Toronto: Jaromir Jagr (RW)
> 246. Minnesota (from New York Islanders): Justin Abdelkader (LW)
> 247. Boston: Zdeno Chara (D)
> 248. Buffalo: Carl Hagelin (LW)
> 249. New York Islanders (from Minnesota): Frans Nielsen (C)
> 250. New York Rangers: Pavel Buchnevich (LW)
> 251. Hartford: Valtteri Filppula (C)
> 252. Quebec: Andre Burakovsky (LW)
> 
> Thirteenth Round
> 
> 253. Quebec: Bobby Ryan (RW)
> 254. Hartford: Brock Nelson (C)
> 255. New York Rangers: Mike Ribeiro (C)
> 256. Minnesota: Nick Bonino (C)
> 257. Buffalo: Carl Soderberg (C)
> 258. Boston: Brandon Carlo (D)
> 259. New York Islanders: Antoine Roussel (LW)
> 260. Toronto: Nick Bjugstad (C)
> 261. Detroit: Andrew Cogliano (LW)
> 262. New Jersey: Andy Greene (D)
> 263. Winnipeg: Teuvo Teravainen (LW)
> 264. Philadelphia: Casey Cizikas (C)
> 265. Los Angeles: Jeff Petry (D)
> 266. Vancouver: Marco Scandella (D)
> 267. Chicago: Brandon Dubinsky (C)
> 268. Pittsburgh: Nikita Zadorov (D)
> 269. Calgary: Mike Fisher (C)
> 270. Montreal: Ben Hutton (D)
> 271. St. Louis: Alex Killorn (LW)
> 272. Edmonton: Kevin Klein (D)
> 273. Washington: David Perron (LW)
> 
> Fourteenth Round
> 
> 274. Washington: Nathan Beaulieu (D)
> 275. Edmonton: Chad Johnson (G)
> 276. St. Louis: Tobias Rieder (RW)
> 277. Montreal: Darnell Nurse (D)
> 278. Calgary: Mathieu Perreault (LW)
> 279. Pittsburgh: Andrew Ladd (LW)
> 280. Chicago: Troy Brouwer (RW)
> 281. Vancouver: Brock Boeser (RW)
> 282. Los Angeles: Marc Methot (D)
> 283. Philadelphia: Toby Enstrom (D)
> 284. Winnipeg: Shea Theodore (D)
> 285. New Jersey: Jannik Hansen (RW)
> 286. Detroit: Zach Bogosian (D)
> 287. Toronto: Frederik Andersen (G)
> 288. New York Islanders: David Savard (D)
> 289. Boston: Kevin Fiala (RW)
> 290. Buffalo: Alexander Nylander (RW)
> 291. Minnesota: Trevor Daley (D)
> 292. New York Rangers: Jean-Gabriel Pageau (C)
> 293. Hartford: Ryan Strome (RW)
> 294. Quebec: Leo Komarov (C)
> 
> Fifteenth Round
> 
> 295. Quebec: Joel Ward (RW)
> 296. Hartford: Colin Wilson (LW) (PS)
> 297. New York Rangers: Paul Martin (D)
> 298. Minnesota: Radko Gudas (D)
> 299. Buffalo: Johnny Oduya (D)
> 300. Boston: Brooks Orpik (D)
> 301. New York Islanders: Dion Phaneuf (D)
> 302. Toronto: Reilly Smith (RW)
> 303. Detroit: Dylan Strome (C)
> 304. New Jersey: Conor Sheary (LW)
> 305. Winnipeg: Cam Talbot (G)
> 306. Philadelphia: Troy Stetcher (D)
> 307. Los Angeles: Jason Zucker (LW)
> 308. Vancouver: Steve Mason (G)
> 309. Chicago: Josh Bailey (LW)
> 310. Philadelphia (from Pittsburgh): Scott Hartnell (LW)
> 311. Calgary: Michael Frolik (RW)
> 312. Montreal: Paul Byron (LW)
> 313. St. Louis: Jason Demers (D)
> 314. Edmonton: Timo Meier (RW)
> 315. Washington: Mike Green (D)
> 
> Sixteenth Round
> 
> 316. Washington: Bryan Rust (RW)
> 317. Edmonton: Andrew Shaw (C)
> 318. St. Louis: Jake McCabe (D)
> 319. Montreal: Artturi Lehkonen (LW)
> 320. Calgary: Jacob Markstrom (C)
> 321. Pittsburgh: Jussi Jokinen (LW)
> 322. Chicago: Jake Allen (G) (PS)
> 323. Vancouver: Thatcher Demko (G)
> 324. Los Angeles: Michael Grabner (LW)
> 325. Pittsburgh (from Philadelphia): Brayden McNabb (G)
> 326. Winnipeg: Kyle Connor (C)
> 327. New Jersey: Mike Matheson (D)
> 328. Detroit: Alexei Emelin (D)
> 329. Toronto: Christian Dvorak (C)
> 330. New York Islanders: Tyler Bozak (C)
> 331. Boston: Jason Pominville (RW)
> 332. Philadelphia (from Buffalo): Xavier Ouellet (D)
> 333. Chicago (from Minnesota): Cody Eakin (C)
> 334. New York Rangers: Ryan Pulock (D)
> 335. Hartford: Dmitri Orlov (D) (PS)
> 336. Quebec: Anthony DeAngelo (D)
> 
> Seventeenth Round
> 
> 337. Quebec: Anthony Duclair (RW)
> 338. Hartford: Tomas Plekanec (C) (PS)
> 339. New York Rangers: Evander Kane (LW)
> 340. Minnesota: Michael Raffl (LW)
> 341. Philadelphia (from Buffalo): Cal Clutterbuck (RW)
> 342. Boston: Adam Lowry (C)
> 343. New York Islanders: Sam Gagner (C)
> 344. Toronto: Cody Ceci (D)
> 345. Detroit: Gabriel Vilardi (C) (PS)
> 346. New Jersey: Calvin Pickard (G)
> 347. Winnipeg: Brayden Point (C)
> 348. Pittsburgh (from Philadelphia): Mikkel Boedker (LW)
> 349. Los Angeles: Marcus Kruger (C)
> 350. Vancouver: Esa Lindell (D) (PS)
> 351. Minnesota (from Chicago): Brandon Sutter (C)
> 352. Pittsburgh: Ilya Samsonov (G)
> 353. Calgary: Trevor van Riemsdyk (D)
> 354. Montreal: Charlie Lindgren (G)
> 355. St. Louis: Patrik Berglund (C)
> 356. Edmonton: Ryan Dzingel (C)
> 357. Washington: Brian Boyle (C)
> 
> Eighteenth Round
> 
> 358. Washington: Matt Cullen (LW)
> 359. Edmonton: Darren Helm (C)
> 360. St. Louis: Jesper Fast (RW)
> ---
> 361. Montreal: Phillip Danault (C)
> 362. Calgary: Antoine Vermette (C)
> 363. Philadelphia (from Pittsburgh): Lee Stempniak (LW)
> 364. Chicago: Patrick Eaves (RW)
> 365. Vancouver: Pavel Zacha (C)
> 366. Los Angeles: Patrick Maroon (LW)
> 367. Buffalo (from Philadelphia): Elias Pettersson (LW)
> 368. Winnipeg: Anders Lee (C)
> 369. New Jersey: Sven Baertschi (LW)
> 370. Detroit: Pierre-Luc Dubois (C)
> 371. Toronto: Frank Vatrano (LW)
> 372. New York Islanders: Nick Ritchie (LW)
> 373. Boston: Tyler Ennis (RW)
> 374. Buffalo: Gustav Forsling (D)
> 375. Minnesota: Tom Wilson (RW)
> 376. New York Rangers: Erik Haula (LW)
> 377. Hartford: Juuse Saros (G)
> 378. Quebec: James Reimer (G)
> 
> Nineteenth Round
> 
> 379. Quebec: Connor Brown (RW)
> 380. Hartford: Justin Williams (RW)
> 381. New York Rangers: Semyon Varlamov (G)
> 382. Minnesota: Mike Smith (G)
> 383. Buffalo: Anders Nilsson (G)
> 384. Boston: Benoit Pouliot (LW)
> 385. New York Islanders: Thomas Greiss (G)
> 386. Toronto: Zach Hyman (C)
> 387. Detroit: Julius Honka (D)
> 388. New Jersey: Markus Granlund (C)
> 389. Winnipeg: Mikhail Sergachev (D)
> 390. Philadelphia: Vinnie Hinostroza (LW)
> 391. Los Angeles: Andreas Athanasiou (RW)
> 392. Vancouver:
> 393. Chicago: Brian Campbell (D)
> 394. Pittsburgh: Patrick Sharp (RW)
> 395. Calgary: Michael Ferland (LW)
> 396. Montreal: Mike McCarron (RW)
> 397. St. Louis: Marcus Foligno (RW)
> 398. Edmonton: Joonas Donskoi (RW)
> 399. Washington: Marc-Andre Fleury (G)
> 
> Twentieth Round
> 
> 400. Washington: Marian Gaborik (RW)
> 401. Edmonton: Chris Tierney (C)
> 402. St. Louis: Jimmy Howard (G)
> 403. Montreal: Charles Hudon (LW)
> 404. Calgary: Ryan Hartman (RW)
> 405. Pittsburgh: Jiri Hudler (RW)
> 406. Chicago: Anthony Beauvillier (LW)
> 407. Vancouver:
> 408. Los Angeles: Igor Shestyorkin (G)
> 409. Philadelphia: Samuel Morin (D)
> 410. Winnipeg: Jarome Iginla (RW)
> 411. New Jersey: Anton Rodin (RW)
> 412. Detroit: Kari Lehtonen (G)
> 413. Toronto: Dan Hamhuis (D)
> 414. New York Islanders: Ryan Reaves (RW)
> 415. Boston: Jaroslav Halak (G)
> 416. Buffalo: William Karlsson (RW)
> 417. Minnesota: Patrick Marleau (LW)
> 418. New York Rangers: Jori Lehtera (C)
> 419. Hartford: Mark Pysyk (D)
> 420. Quebec: Alexandre Burrows (LW)





Marc Andre Fleury goes # 399 out of 420
William Karlsson goes # 416 out of 420
Just shows to go ya. You just never know .

LGI


----------

